# BAG RIDERS: We Need Your Photos



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Big THANKS to everyone who submitted photos!*


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I don't have any high res but i'm going to have some taken soon. I'll post up when i get them. Until then, this is my car:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

i just sent you 2 high res shots


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

thanks guys :beer::beer:


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

i got you soon


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

i just texted ya a super grainy cellphone pic, it's huge though :thumbup:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

my mkv


























this car will be soon thanks to you guys


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks Minor Threat, any higher resolution versions?



nap83 said:


> i just texted ya a super grainy cellphone pic, it's huge though :thumbup:


Haha did you really? We can't get picture messages on the business number


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

just joking will haha. did you get my other email ? if not i'll send it again.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

I'm on AirLift, but didn't buy through you guys


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

*Mike's*


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Minor Threat, any higher resolution versions?


thats all I have sorry guys, feel free to use them though


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

working on getting a good shot sending you a tester...:thumbup:


----------



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5096460-So-much-CONGESTION mk4 too

logo has to be there though. the photographer (carlos ruiz) needs his credit


----------



## Bora*B*tch (Apr 14, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## mako159 (Jun 16, 2010)

*ChecK!*


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

nap83 said:


> just joking will haha. did you get my other email ? if not i'll send it again.


Haha yeah we got it, thanks a bunch man. 



rickyislazy said:


>


Thanks Ricky, that's Mike V's car right?



Minor_Threat said:


> thats all I have sorry guys, feel free to use them though


It's all good man, low res shots are definitely still welcomed. We'll use them in the customer cars section of our FB.



Jetta11J said:


> working on getting a good shot sending you a tester...:thumbup:


Will showed me the shot you PM'ed to him. Looks tight :beer:



vee_rub said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5096460-So-much-CONGESTION mk4 too
> 
> logo has to be there though. the photographer (carlos ruiz) needs his credit


Alright thanks a lot, the cars looks great!



mako159 said:


>


Thanks for the photo Mike!


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1313/5180361520_487f756ea9_b_d.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Good stuff man, keep them coming.. the new site will be launched very soon


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

Im on my work computer so this is just what was in my photobusket. shoot me an email if you need different size, or i can find the files not watermarked


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1313/5180360508_7513e4b265_b_d.jpg



:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

thanks guys..

Jon, I'll email you. :beer:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

VWRedcoat said:


> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1313/5180360508_7513e4b265_b_d.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


awesome!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)




----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

the last pic is perfect for the bagrider's site! :thumbup:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

i wish the hatch was closed tho


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

rabriolet said:


> i wish the hatch was closed tho


Yeah I wish the hatch was closed on that one, thanks for the pictures Kris!

Keep em coming :thumbup:


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

--- http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5218629459/in/photostream/ for hi-res



--- http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5218630081/in/photostream/


----------



## WillSon (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

these shots just keep getting better and better


----------



## WillSon (Jul 19, 2008)

Still waiting on that water trap


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## 1.8freee (Nov 12, 2010)

here is a couple of mine.





































Thanks for the help by the way Will with all the digital controller issues i was having!


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

old whored picture of my car..


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)




----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Woohooo. Last 1 I promise.











Link:
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5044/5224200114_641bc5bfed_b.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the pics guys!



WillSon said:


> Still waiting on that water trap


Hey Will, did you get it yet?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

heres a couple from markees GS feature also.


----------



## WillSon (Jul 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Will, did you get it yet?


No, car is still stuck on the ground 



blue bags said:


> heres a couple from markees GS feature also.



His corrado is amazing.

Great feature too John. :thumbup: :beer: :beer: (2 beers for you sir  )


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5086/5225943423_8a5f4a14cc_b.jpg

im no professional im learning as i go.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

VWRedcoat said:


> im no professional im learning as i go.


Damn, that fitment is wild! The car's really reflex right?


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Damn, that fitment is wild! The car's really reflex right?


sry, united gray. lol.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

emailed you guys a couple of pics :thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

sent you a few :beer:


----------



## golf3racing (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the shots Jay and Marcos!


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

will, just sent you an email with all the ones i had with no watermarks, couple of markees, fuzzys and jiggles as well as one i took of the passat wagon at waterfest. i told josh to go though his also cause he has some that i dont


----------



## kvpracing (Sep 23, 2007)

any pics of mk5 four door rabbits or gti's on bags?????


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

http://


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the pics guys! Lookin great out there!


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

vDuByu92 said:


> http://


 i think i saw you on the meadowbrook your car looked good:thumbup:


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

yeaa probably it was mee


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

will, as always your more then welcome to use some of my old pics... 























































plenty more 

http://picasaweb.google.com/Jason.Johnson.912/


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

01 said:


> will, as always your more then welcome to use some of my old pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is teh hotness.


----------



## kvpracing (Sep 23, 2007)

4 door mk5?? ;(


----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

kvpracing said:


> 4 door mk5?? ;(


 here's a couple of mine. pieced mine together with some parts from will


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

bummed im not in this thread yet.. should have some updated shots soon


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Just emailed you some shots Will

For the thread..


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)




----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)




----------



## jvonn (Nov 24, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> thats all I have sorry guys, feel free to use them though


i think a couple of those i took. how big you want them jawns? ill take some of my cars if you send me some airlifts to put on them


----------



## beatrixkiddo (Apr 26, 2008)

zhuiluo said:


> Hello! The burning hot summer arrived, this is the demonstration stature good season,
> the retreat wi nter sincere appearance, lets lithe, the individua lity, the fashion,
> the sex appeal, mature you sta rt from here! Has a good news to tell everybody: R ecently,
> every bought full 200 US dollars in this company, then has the present to see off,
> ...


ruh-roh


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks bag riders


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

I'm going to steal your wheels


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

lol I have a lot of people who want them. That was the first set of tires they had ever seen


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

ive almost bought a set twice but didnt have enough cash at the time they came up for sale :banghead:

now the car is going to sit in a garage for at least a year so it doesn't matter


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

thx BR


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

paint your valences!!!


----------



## MRGTI_2U (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## kvpracing (Sep 23, 2007)

Nothing to exciting with out my summer wheels. I just got the kit in a few weeks ago


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

Soon I will have the kit and get you some pictures. very soon. :beer: :thumbup: to Will which seems to be a stand up guy and great business man. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the new photos folks 

Our new site is just around the corner...


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

Also waiting for Feb. 1st for special goodies... right?........ RIGHT!?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

3-0-4 said:


> Also waiting for Feb. 1st for special goodies... right?........ RIGHT!?


 We have all kinds of surprises for tomorrow


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Looks like I will be leaving the bag riders family unless I get a setup for the mk4


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

I dont know you, But why do you feel it necessary to keep us updated about every car you have when nothing is going on with them? 

not the right thread to be putting this in but I am venting. 

Get a mkIV set up...


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

3-0-4 said:


> I dont know you, But why do you feel it necessary to keep us updated about every car you have when nothing is going on with them?
> 
> not the right thread to be putting this in but I am venting.
> 
> Get a mkIV set up...


 Shows what you know huh? Until then I would just STFU. 

Will knows whats up :thumbup:


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

What?........


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

Hi Jessie!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

3-0-4 said:


> What?........


 What didn't you understand? 

I was telling Will it looks like I will be leaving the family and then you had to add your unneeded comment and I responded that you have no idea what is going on with my car, nor will you ever until it's done, but Will knows whats up because I talked to him through PM about it


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

I know whats going on with your car, Your rust ass harli, Your POS VR6 you couldnt fix, and I guess this MkIV you bought or something. But I dont care. Just cause you buy Reps every 3 months doesn't mean you are a baller... Get over it, Breh.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

3-0-4 said:


> I know whats going on with your car, Your rust ass harli, Your POS VR6 you couldnt fix, and I guess this MkIV you bought or something. But I dont care. Just cause you buy Reps every 3 months doesn't mean you are a baller... Get over it, Breh.


 Again you are a ****ing retard. 

I guess the HRE's and the Fittipaldi Fittistars are reps? Oh and the RSs I had and the Schmidt TH lines and the Borbet Type A's I had.......oh yeah I'm poor. 

I just spent more on tools/crap to put in my garage than you would be able to spend on your car in a year  

My rusted ass harlequin? Again you know nothing so I would STFU. 

My POS VR that I DID fix because of an issue that was NOT my fault. Idiot. 
And the mk4 that I have owned for 4yrs now? Again you fail STFU. 

Go back to your stupid POS white golf on modernlines dragging a chain off of it because it makes you cool :facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Kris... Jesse.... COOL IT GUYS


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Kris... Jesse.... COOL IT GUYS


 Will, do you all make an application for a syncro or is that a built to order thing?


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

rabriolet said:


> Will, do you all make an application for a syncro or is that a built to order thing?


 d00d wtf u srs do u even hav a syncro u think ne1 carez personal vendetta or sumthin u aint no baller grrrrrr 

I'd post some hi-res shots, but all you would see is salt and grime. I hate New England.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

UghRice said:


> d00d wtf u srs do u even hav a syncro u think ne1 carez personal vendetta or sumthin u aint no baller grrrrrr
> 
> I'd post some hi-res shots, but all you would see is salt and grime. I hate New England.


 WTF was that mess trying to say? Again, none of you know whats up except Will so I don't see why you are trying to be hard asses and attack me like you know something. 

Again, I've had wheels laying around my house in boxes that would buy most of these douches cars.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

…it was a joke.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

UghRice said:


> …it was a joke.


 my bad?


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

rabriolet said:


> my bad?


 God damn right your bad   

But for real Will, what's the status on the new airlift management? And when will you be sending it to me fo' free?


----------



## kiarash (Feb 8, 2007)

my cabby

thanks to will

hopefully ill bag my wagon by the end of next week and post some pics









































next up my jetta wagon


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

as soon as you guys get/ship my B6 struts, you'll be getting plenty of pics


----------



## Weelildubb2.0t (Apr 19, 2007)

heres a pic i found of waterfest


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

so sexay !!! would love a car like that, convertible ftw


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

I can put this here.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

damn jesse.


----------



## etphonehome34 (May 28, 2010)

passat_98 said:


> Thanks bag riders


 what wheels are those and what are the specs? lol love them!


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

Those are Nothelle N-classics, can't speak for the owner but they look like the 17" versions and most of them were 8" wide with a 35 offset. Hopefully the owner will shed more light. And they are a great, rare set of wheels. I have always lived them and I don't think I have ever seen them look better! :thumbup:


----------



## golf3racing (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## Mexx_TDI (Aug 8, 2008)

greets 








will :thumbup:


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5223828-who-is-karl


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the photos guys!! Looking great out there! :beer::beer:


----------



## dave81 (Jul 11, 2008)

this is my baged seat leon R32


----------



## Patch27 (Mar 28, 2008)

UK style


----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)

kvpracing said:


> Nothing to exciting with out my summer wheels. I just got the kit in a few weeks ago


 more pics on Benz wheels?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Who else has photos? 

We need some new content for our facebook page! 

:beer:


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

I just had some ok pictures taken the other day. Want me to send them to you?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I've got some good high res shots i can send you Will! How do i need to get them to you? Email? Let me know.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

You've got three options for sending us photos: 

1. Email them to [email protected] (Rali handles our FB account) 

2. Post them up to our facebook page your self. 

3. Post them up here for everyone to enjoy. 


Ben, I finally just got my lunch and I'm sitting down to eat it now, I'll call you when I'm good and full


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

crazy vermoneters.. what'd you go out and hunt for it


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)




----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)




----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Keep the photos coming folks! I'm going to get Rali to throw these up on the facebook


----------



## kvpracing (Sep 23, 2007)

FennyCx said:


> more pics on Benz wheels?


 i only have one tire. and now im selling them. wanna buy?


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

Still waiting on my new lips....


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

Just got my kit yesterday, I'll post up as soon as its in!


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

ill be sure to get mine up once i get the summer wheels on. heres 1 for now:


----------



## kiarash (Feb 8, 2007)

first my CABRIO 

now my wagon


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Some really classy cars here fellas! Keep up the great work! :beer:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Couple of mine:

DSC_0076 by KorayH, on Flickr


DSC_0051 by KorayH, on Flickr


171685_1725157282691_1051154732_31881287_880099_o by KorayH, on Flickr

And some from TR Tuning Magazine Turkey



















And the poster of me and the car:


----------



## jkroll (Jul 6, 2008)

better piks this weekend


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

can I join?


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

:wave: good to see the .:R going on air felix


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Prelim photo before wheels, wash, and warm weather here in the Bay Area :thumbup:


----------



## Constant. (Mar 2, 2007)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Prelim photo before wheels, wash, and warm weather here in the Bay Area :thumbup:


:thumbup: For a local, I've never seen you around I don't think! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Great shots guys and gals!


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Constant. said:


> :thumbup: For a local, I've never seen you around I don't think! :thumbup:


Well s***! That needs to change then! Hahaha, I'm always down to kick it with local enthusiasts :thumbup:

Edit: BTW, I peeped your Flickr and your car looks dope! I definitely need to check it out...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Prelim photo before wheels, wash, and warm weather here in the Bay Area :thumbup:


Kyle, did you get those stickers?


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Kyle, did you get those stickers?


Yes sir!! I'm planning to wash my car this weekend to get them on. Thank you again!

Again, big ups to you guys for all your help (albeit, just a sticker :laugh!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

No problem man :beer:


----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)

Better pics to follow


----------



## iplayonice (Feb 18, 2006)

^^^ WOW sexy :thumbup:


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

Dirty as hell after an all day install


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Bagged MKVI's look so so dope :thumbup:


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

N8KOW said:


>


oh my more of this please :thumbup:


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

Jetta11J said:


> oh my more of this please :thumbup:






























:snowcool:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

N8KOW said:


> :snowcool:


I want your seats, yo :laugh:


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

DoctorDoctor said:


> I want your seats, yo :laugh:


Luke @ Plush has shipped/is shipping a set over to the US, goin' in an R32 Turbo if you know who that is? These ones.....


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Scooch said:


> Better pics to follow


damn wheels look killer!


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

He ships? Damnit this is going to get expensive.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

N8KOW said:


> Luke @ Plush has shipped/is shipping a set over to the US, goin' in an R32 Turbo if you know who that is?


Hopefully when my GF goes back to England to visit family, I can go with her and sneak back some seats :laugh:


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Hopefully when my GF goes back to England to visit family, I can go with her and sneak back some seats :laugh:


I wanna come back with her, and move to CALI :heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## britleyleigh (Jul 26, 2007)

our good pics will be taken soon


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

N8KOW said:


> I wanna come back with her, and move to CALI :heart::heart::heart::heart:


Want to be my carry-on? :laugh:


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Want to be my carry-on? :laugh:


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

You don't wanna move out here to cali... European people are so much cooler...


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

Will, your PM box is full, drop me a line =)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

themachasy said:


> Will, your PM box is full, drop me a line =)


Will just cleared it out. For the quickest contact always email us.


----------



## FerBoca (Feb 1, 2008)

my car, credit to sparkyvw for the pic


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## gtizakk (May 30, 2010)

hopefully have pictures soon put my order in this morning!!!:laugh:


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

Pics with wheels now, still need more negative camber in the rear and to roll the fenders


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Keep it up guys, the cars are looking great! :beer:


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

here mine. xls with autopilot:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

We should be seeing some more Audi content in the next few weeks


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## golf3racing (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

a little me, a little rich, and a lotta bag riders


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Ben from RI said:


> a little me, a little rich, and a lotta bag riders


It was great chilling with you guys at Dustoff. Can't wait to do it again!


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

Euro Treffen Picks in Tampa Fl


----------



## SleezyVee (Aug 17, 2010)

When did this become a whore thread?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

SleezyVee said:


> When did this become a whore thread?


Haha the more whoring the better ic:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Need more A4 content


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

still need a notch.


----------



## bugluv (Mar 25, 2011)

little photoshop can take care of that


----------



## beyond belief (Aug 12, 2007)

i'll have mine up again in few days will, going to kris(rabriolet) house tuesday, my new kit should arrive tomorrow it says

- matt fisher.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

beyond belief said:


> i'll have mine up again in few days will, going to kris(rabriolet) house tuesday, my new kit should arrive tomorrow it says
> 
> - matt fisher.


Awesome Matt! Be sure to take some pics for us


----------



## Brownie1524 (Aug 30, 2010)

Is that blue wagon on Images? I can't quite tell if they are or not.


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

bugluv said:


> little photoshop can take care of that


yes all the cars here are photoshoped :screwy:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Brownie1524 said:


> Is that blue wagon on Images? I can't quite tell if they are or not.


What's up Brownie!?

Yeah Mark with the Blue Avant is on images :beer:


----------



## Brownie1524 (Aug 30, 2010)

Sick! & I'll have to throw up some pics.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Brownie1524 said:


> Sick! & I'll have to throw up some pics.


Yeah, your car is looking SICK these days dude!


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the strut Willl seems to be rideing awesome:thumbup:


----------



## Brownie1524 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks Will, & ^ oh sh*t dude! haha


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Brownie1524 said:


> Thanks Will, & ^ oh sh*t dude! haha


Hahah yeah had the day off from work figured id do something with myself haha


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

Teebo said:


> Hahah yeah had the day off from work figured id do something with myself haha


gonna miss the mk3 but this thing is look great... i should take a day off work... maybe i would get something finished haha









(DRW-CORRADO's)


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

new air lifts from bagriders :thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

^ :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BostonKremeMK3 (Sep 2, 2009)

johnnyR32 said:


> ^ :thumbup: :thumbup:


x2


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Ben you should take that tint off show that interior off :thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Teebo said:


> Ben you should take that tint off show that interior off :thumbup:


I had thought about that for a little bit, the pictures make it look much darker then it is, but I really like the way it ties the car together... I think I'll let the cops decide.. itll stay until someone has something to say ahah


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ Ben, what percent tint do you have on your windows?


----------



## kvpracing (Sep 23, 2007)

notched


----------



## 18yet (Nov 11, 2008)

big thumbs up to bag riders and will fisher.


----------



## mks949 (Mar 27, 2009)

I am lower now so i will get the new pics up sooon.


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## mks949 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^ i was going to buy your wheels!!! but then due to some girl the .:R is no longer with us


----------



## beyond belief (Aug 12, 2007)

will you wanted pictures.
so here they are
- matt fisher






*i spy kris ( rabriolets harly. where its air!*


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ MKIII's and Modern Lines look lovely :heart:


----------



## beyond belief (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## 18yet (Nov 11, 2008)

bump for some good pics matt:thumbup:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## mk4_Rich (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Daily looks nice matt :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

looks great guys and gals. thanks to everyone who's posted up! :beer:

We're definitely going to snag a few of these for the site, we need to update the photos. Keep em' coming.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

johnnyR32 said:


>


thats low for being unnotched  or r u keepin more secrets?? :sly: lol

looks good buddy.


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

nynative14 said:


> thats low for being unnotched  or r u keepin more secrets?? :sly: lol
> 
> looks good buddy.


haha thanks man. No notch yet...hopefully before SoWo.


----------



## DerekKoch (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I know I posted this in the MKV Golf/Jetta forum, but what the hey... :thumbup:


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

:beer:



















More upon request.


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## dubcreeping (Mar 17, 2008)

:beer:


----------



## CVoight87 (Feb 7, 2010)

:heart:

A3's


----------



## CVoight87 (Feb 7, 2010)

DoctorDoctor said:


> I know I posted this in the MKV Golf/Jetta forum, but what the hey... :thumbup:


:laughthe moustache) i like though


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

keeping her clean for SOWO


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

this thing is looking amazing!! :thumbup:


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

She is sitting now on stock wheels and rubber


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Jetta11J said:


> this thing is looking amazing!! :thumbup:


thanks :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

one more iphone pic


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

lol


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

I thought the same thing when I put my XL's on. lol :laugh:
I was thinking that even a full air I would scrape.....which would have defeated the purpose of me getting bags in the first place. 
The max height on the XL's ended up being pretty close to factory height. 

Remember the vehicle weight brings down the height of that factory spring and shock.


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## mk3 jetta96 (May 31, 2005)

heres some of mine


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

mk3 jetta96 said:


>


oh **** yeah.


----------



## mk3 jetta96 (May 31, 2005)

haha thanks man thats one of my favorite photos of my car


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

mk3 jetta96 said:


> haha thanks man thats one of my favorite photos of my car


Cant push that camber on the front in a bit?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Thats what i was thinking. If you could get the front down a little lower it would be perfect.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

reynolds9000 said:


> Thats what i was thinking. If you could get the front down a little lower it would be perfect.


Throw some freshies up of the sequoia haha :thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I just redid my trunk last night so i'll be putting up some pictures soon. They'll be crappy point and shoot since i don't have a nice camera.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

reynolds9000 said:


> I just redid my trunk last night so i'll be putting up some pictures soon. They'll be crappy point and shoot since i don't have a nice camera.


Worrddd lets see it homie.


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## R.Byers (Apr 26, 2010)

Mayor McCheese said:


>


Looks excellent sir. Saw it on Scott's facebook earlier.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the photos everyone! It's awesome seeing all of your cars coming together!


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

Ben you need to squeeze 2 more comps in there fella


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

already have em, just need time to rip it apart again


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ Ben those hardlines look fantastic :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

Ben from RI said:


> already have em, just need time to rip it apart again


Its all about 4 comps dude


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)




----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Ben from RI said:


>




i love hard lines.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

point and shoot camera ic:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

xandypx said:


>


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

johnnyR32 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


x2


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Looking real good Andy and Felix!

Felix have you thought about spacing the wheels out a few mm?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Looking real good Andy and Felix!
> 
> Felix have you thought about spacing the wheels out a few mm?


Thanks Will! The stock wheels will be just for winter. Going to run enkei sporsh 18 8+9 ET 38 all around. Haven't had time lately to finish up sanding and polishing the fronts. Here is a test fitment of the front, please don't mind the iphone quality pic


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

^ :thumbup:


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Are you still getting bigger lips?


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

If I don't sell them, I plan on it. Have some for me?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

haha nope! i just remembered you saying you were getting different lips is all. :laugh:


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

That's the plan.. Idk though, These 17" E50 wheels are calling my name.. Decisions decisions...


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

As always thanks for the pictures guys! The cars are looking awesome!


----------



## chips4087 (Jun 1, 2009)

vDuByu92 said:


>


use to park next to you at school car looks dope :thumbup:


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

chips4087 said:


> use to park next to you at school car looks dope :thumbup:


 with the silver mk4 gti?..thanks bro


----------



## beyond belief (Aug 12, 2007)

laying it all out on the table for ya, Jordan Chronister Photo.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

beyond belief said:


> laying it all out on the table for ya, Jordan Chronister Photo


Sick shot!


----------



## beyond belief (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks will couldnt be happier with the product


----------



## 18yet (Nov 11, 2008)

im anxious to see the pics he took of our car..mine and (beyond belief) at the concrete place. well post up when he gets them to us. thanks to Jordan Chronister:thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Just laying out with kevin at the booth









and air's cheating


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

my new trunk set-up


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

hot dang, a floating tank?


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

the fuzzy one said:


> my new trunk set-up


I like it! :thumbup: for thinking out of the box.


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

the 4 lines susport the tank, i removed all the mounting brackets, and yes it is very stready


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

the fuzzy one said:


> my new trunk set-up


You are a legend.


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

the fuzzy one said:


> the 4 lines susport the tank, i removed all the mounting brackets, and yes it is very stready


 insane. :thumbup:


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

My Friends Car.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

that sticker.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

lolololololol. i was one of the SOWO booth cars. :laugh:
It's woodgrain. ftw.


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

Here's my ride.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

damm jeff, both cars looking great dude


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

^ :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ACEdubs said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Any close ups of the woodgrain decal Ben??


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

A bunch of guys got some. Just waiting for everyone to upload them. :laugh:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

only pic all weekend


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

Saw you guys at SOWO!! Thanks for getting all the stuff I need it:thumbup:
Well here is mine:


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

Bag Riders at SOWO


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the shots Jeff! We had an awesome time hanging out with you and Brittany. 

*We need some new photos to use on BagRiders.com!*

Help us out! Post em up..


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

It's not a photo, but here's my pig 

Untitled from Mike Rowledge on Vimeo.


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## vdubzfinezt809 (Dec 10, 2009)

Nothing big,but theres my biitch!!!


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

More BR at SOWO.


























































Since my whole management and rear bags are from BR, Ill through in some of the wagon too.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

^ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)

mako159 said:


>


beautiful wheels


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

albfelix said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the great shots guys!!


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

one more


----------



## vdubbin3 (Nov 21, 2006)

EPIC FAIL.


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

vdubbin3 said:


> EPIC FAIL.


 Ohhh wowwwww he went there...


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

albfelix said:


> one more


 :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

vdubbin3 said:


> EPIC FAIL.


 
easyy.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> easyy.


 
Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrali!!!!!

This video is in dedication to your home country!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

ACEdubs said:


> Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrali!!!!!
> 
> This video is in dedication to your home country!!!


 HAHAHAHA! You sir are a nut! That made my night


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

^ my nightmare.


----------



## kvpracing (Sep 23, 2007)

bags rubbing on control arm? mine do i cant get them to fit right


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

kvpracing said:


> bags rubbing on control arm? mine do i cant get them to fit right


 mine do too. ordered new arms from dorbritz...hoping all is well after they are on.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

vdubbin3 said:


> EPIC FAIL.


 I was looking for the right words to describe this picture. Thank you.


----------



## artsgotagun (Feb 24, 2010)

ACEdubs said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


 Which basket is that? 


oh and bag riders :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

taking new pics this weekend...finally getting notched


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Tucked said:


> It's not a photo, but here's my pig
> 
> Untitled from Mike Rowledge on Vimeo.


 Thanks for the video. Can we steal it and post it up on our site? 




ACEdubs said:


> Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrali!!!!!
> 
> This video is in dedication to your home country!!!


 Ace man, that text cracked me up!! Rali looks so British. 


Minor Threat, what happened man? Give us a call.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Minor Threat, what happened man? Give us a call.


 I told you yesterday, thats why I had you send my info to airlift hahah


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the video. Can we steal it and post it up on our site?


 
Sure thing, I asked my friend (mike) who shot it and he gave the green light


----------



## kvpracing (Sep 23, 2007)

johnnyR32 said:


> mine do too. ordered new arms from dorbritz...hoping all is well after they are on.


 I heated my rear frame rail up with and beat it in with and hammer and 1/2" extention. Now i have to fix my pass side


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> taking new pics this weekend...finally getting notched


 :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> I told you yesterday, thats why I had you send my info to airlift hahah


 Oh damn, Sorry Mike. I didn't know that was you!


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

hahaha yeah its me 

cell phone photo


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

oh and bag riders :thumbup: 







[/QUOTE] 

I like this a lot


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DSC_0299 by vwdork, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0295 by vwdork, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0298 by vwdork, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0305 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## mk4_Rich (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## mikelavine (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

One more, thanks to Jon from EEMilitia


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice Felix! That's a sick shot


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)




----------



## inertpyro (Oct 4, 2007)

Love my setup. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)




----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

^ money


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

WHOA rich... new wheel!?


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Ben from RI said:


> WHOA rich... new wheel!?



Haha, Ya I figured it was time for a little change...I love the alphards, but i'm really tired of seeing them everywhere


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

07silverbullet said:


> Haha, Ya I figured it was time for a little change...I love the alphards, but i'm really tired of seeing them everywhere


little change :laugh:


----------



## artsgotagun (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

There are some really awesome shots and cars in here guys! Keep up the quality work! :beer:


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DSC_0318 by vwdork, on Flickr


DSC_0321 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

iPhone pics, sorry about that. I still have to give the rear some camber, its on the way.


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*

looks god man!


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Sweet shot's everyone! Thanks for your contributions. 



Scooch said:


>


I'm LOVING this thing!! :beer::beer:


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## 20thgti187 (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

havent posted a pic in here of the car since the wheels have been on and the frames been notched. so here :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DSC_0376 by vwdork, on Flickr


DSC_0369 by vwdork, on Flickr


DSC_0378 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DSC_0372 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

Here ya go Will! lots more to come!


----------



## greeneyedbandit38 (Jul 27, 2006)

the only one I have for now..........


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

both those jetta's are mint


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

greeneyedbandit38 said:


> the only one I have for now..........


:thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

greeneyedbandit38 said:


> the only one I have for now..........


holy s h ! t


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

damn guys :thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

One more :thumbup:


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

Cody's Car:


Cody's Bagged Rabbit by JChronister, on Flickr

Cody's Bagged Rabbit by JChronister, on Flickr

Cody's Bagged Rabbit by JChronister, on Flickr

Cody's Bagged Rabbit by JChronister, on Flickr


----------



## kvpracing (Sep 23, 2007)

Hassellin da Hoff said:


> Cody's Car:
> 
> 
> Cody's Bagged Rabbit by JChronister, on Flickr
> ...


What size are his wheels??


----------



## R.Byers (Apr 26, 2010)

Feel like posting it everywhere tonight. BagRiders were great helping me out, and getting me going so here it is "finished"...for now


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

kvpracing said:


> What size are his wheels??



17x8 on all 4, 1"lip in the rear with a 7" barrel, .5" lip front with a 7.5" barrel


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

R. Byers car looks great and some nice shots!


----------



## R.Byers (Apr 26, 2010)

Jetta11J said:


> R. Byers car looks great and some nice shots!


thanks dude!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Looking sharp Jeff! :beer::beer:


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

junk driveway shot.


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

Will, check your facebook message i sent you.



Fuzzy by JChronister, on Flickr

Fuzzy by JChronister, on Flickr

Fuzzy Side by JChronister, on Flickr


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

^ ridic...


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## cb8xfactor (May 31, 2007)

bone stock


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Hassellin da Hoff said:


> Will, check your facebook message i sent you.


I messaged you back Jordan. Nice shots man!!

Dano! Looking good man, that camber really makes it :beer::beer:


----------



## PASSAT888 (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

dano17 said:


>


looks so good.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mks949 (Mar 27, 2009)

I need a better camera and a better photographer :thumbdown: lol


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> looks so good.:thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks man, here's two more.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Bagriders + Airlift + Accuair = COMBO breaker, :beer: for you Will


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

Dont mind the dirt. 

This is with Vr bushings still in I have the early mk2 ones but im laying flare as is.

Will you are an awesome business man and I appreciate all the help through out this ordeal.


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

to have a mk2 on air...sweet man eace:


----------



## JamaicanTT (May 30, 2011)




----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

i know it's not mobay but, trewlany, jamaica my fav place on earth :thumbup:

oh and the TT aint bad either :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

:thumbup:ill give you one in a couple weeks.. see you at wf


----------



## garwee (Mar 12, 2007)

i'll have some the end of next week


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

Nothing but the best.









POS









I acquired these before I moved back from Germany







[/URL]


----------



## QVB20L8V (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for everything Will and Rali!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the photos Casey, Denim, Kyle and everybody! :beer::beer:


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

garwee said:


> i'll have some the end of next week


:wave:


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

No, thank you Will. :thumbup:

The car should have been done a while ago. It's getting quite upsetting actually. Maybe it'll be done tomorrow....:banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

shortkyle said:


> No, thank you Will. :thumbup:
> 
> The car should have been done a while ago. It's getting quite upsetting actually. Maybe it'll be done tomorrow....:banghead:


Sound's like my car Kyle, it's been off the road for nearly a month getting redone. I'm stucking driving the odyssey :laugh:


----------



## e.shell (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks again for all the help will :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

No problem Eric 

Thanks for posting those shots up


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Sound's like my car Kyle, it's been off the road for nearly a month getting redone. I'm stucking driving the odyssey :laugh:


I'm "stuck" riding the GSXR. It's not so bad but it just sucks I can't carry anything, haha.


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

hey will i finnaly got some good pics of the car..

few pics recently of my car, photo credit to Jesse Godin:thumbup:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jgodin/with/5918665195/


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

JamaicanTT said:


>


:beer: for another yawdy


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

will this do?


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)




----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

Great looking cars:thumbup:


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

:thumbup: Will


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm loving the Nova Scotia R32 swaps!! 



vdubb98gti said:


>


 Sick Steve! 


Thanks everyone :beer:


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

more low coming this weekend , should get another inch or two up front :beer: 

and some proper photos!


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

bigg :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: to Will and everyone at Bag Riders, this was my first air build and their customer service is amazing!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer: 

dont mind my steelies


----------



## garwee (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## kvpracing (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## kvpracing (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

ouch tagged teamed by two trucks. man that sucks ass did it blow any bags or lines?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## kvpracing (Sep 23, 2007)

NS_PHATGLI said:


> ouch tagged teamed by two trucks. man that sucks ass did it blow any bags or lines?


All my airride stuff held up as far as i can see. It all works. No srs bags went tho.....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the new photos Jason :beer:



kvpracing said:


> All my airride stuff held up as far as i can see. It all works. No srs bags went tho.....


Major bummer man...


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the new photos Jason :beer:


no problem :beer:


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

teaser pic.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

whitepepper said:


> teaser pic.


just the tip......:laugh:


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

whitepepper said:


> teaser pic.


there is a whole lot of goodness going on with the last two MK6's...:thumbup: glad to see 01 back in a bagged Volkswagen:beer:


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

Jetta11J said:


> glad to see 01 back in a bagged Volkswagen:beer:


Thanks, it feels good to be back.. :beer:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

jayy - im digging the silver flat caps dude, looks much better than the red joints.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*


DSC_0396 by vwdork, on Flickr

DSC_0402 by vwdork, on Flickr

DSC_0405 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

^my favorite CW mk6. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

whitepepper said:


> ^my favorite CW mk6. :thumbup: :thumbup:


thanks pep. :wave:


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

Simply Amazing. by JChronister, on Flickr

Ben's Gti by JChronister, on Flickr

Ben's Gti by JChronister, on Flickr

Ben by JChronister, on Flickr


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*


DSC_0405 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)

any chance you guys can post your hardware too? where yo mounted your tanks/compressors etc??


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

starbai said:


> any chance you guys can post your hardware too? where yo mounted your tanks/compressors etc??


this thread is all about pics.


DSC_0396 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

finished early yesterday morning.....thanks to some great friends:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

:thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

nap83 said:


> jayy - im digging the silver flat caps dude, looks much better than the red joints.


thanks they are polished the red ones belonged to my friend Vaughn he let me borrow them for the weekend of sowo because my flat caps didnt come in yet :beer:


----------



## 20thgti187 (Dec 2, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## greeneyedbandit38 (Jul 27, 2006)

johnnyR32 said:


> DSC_0405 by vwdork, on Flickr


I love it, its sooooo dope.........:thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

greeneyedbandit38 said:


> I love it, its sooooo dope.........:thumbup:


thanks man. :beer:


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## greeneyedbandit38 (Jul 27, 2006)

Both your jettas were/are dope, very well executed................:thumbup: ^^^^^^


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)




----------



## laramie1pt8t (Dec 5, 2006)

Couple I have, I never post 

Similar angles...





















Little filter fun...












Inside...


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## garwee (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

garwee said:


>


Yes sir! I hope you went through with this!


----------



## garwee (Mar 12, 2007)

yep other guy picking up my BBS this weekend


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

garwee said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

01 said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

garwee said:


> yep other guy picking up my BBS this weekend


:heart::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Looking soo good guys! Thanks for all the awesome pictures!


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

Guess i shall post in here too


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

i really like this thread :beer:


----------



## trashbag (Apr 26, 2009)

gettin some work done you know


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

iphone pics


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Just sorting through and uploading to photobucket. Photobucket has face detection and makes a new picture if it finds a face, which is great news for Kevin...

The man...









The legend...


----------



## QVB20L8V (Apr 13, 2004)

I have a soft spot for WRXs and this one in particular makes me wanna ditch my dub of 9 years and build a subie.... so sick!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Bahahhaha! Shawn, such a good shot of Kevin!


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Bahahhaha! Shawn, such a good shot of Kevin!


i lol'd at the picture of kevin...


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

all wet. :wave:


----------



## DJ_RONALD S (Dec 22, 2010)

here is my wagon will.. still with no tubbed fronts


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Ronald, I have yet to see your car in person...


----------



## DJ_RONALD S (Dec 22, 2010)

i get my car out of the bodyshop tomorrow! lets meet up soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

DJ_RONALD S said:


> i get my car out of the bodyshop tomorrow! lets meet up soon!


Tubjob?


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

DJ_RONALD S said:


> i get my car out of the bodyshop tomorrow! lets meet up soon!


Sounds good!


----------



## greeneyedbandit38 (Jul 27, 2006)

DJ_RONALD S said:


> here is my wagon will.. still with no tubbed fronts


[email protected] clean..........:thumbup:


----------



## DJ_RONALD S (Dec 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Tubjob?


No still no tub job.. just waiting on jesse to get some free time to hook me up..



greeneyedbandit38 said:


> [email protected] clean..........:thumbup:


thanks!!


----------



## Zackjoe15 (Jul 21, 2006)

My Jalopy...


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*


DSC_0439 by vwdork, on Flickr

DSC_0436 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

^^^^ :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Dereks car...


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

UghRice said:


> Dereks car...


:beer::thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

07silverbullet said:


> ^^^^ :thumbup::thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

i cant wait to post here.. makes me sad everytime i look in here yet I cant stop myself from clicking this thread


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

Finally have some decent pictures I can post up. Bagriders :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

^ sir. if I may say. you have excellent taste in wheels.


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

johnnyR32 said:


> ^ sir. if I may say. you have excellent taste in wheels.


thanks. I've always loved these wheels especially on MK2s and MK3s so I wasnt sure how they would look on my jetta but i gotta say i love em


----------



## Charlie Kelly (Jan 24, 2006)

*FV-QR*


DSC_0425 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Looking classy fellas! Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

JamaicanTT said:


>



good to see a yardie with some air... mi winder say how mi never see you round mo bay yet... car clean though


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

whitepepper said:


>


Those OZ Mitos look amazing :beer::beer:


----------



## DJ_RONALD S (Dec 22, 2010)

here are a few new pics:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the shots Ronald


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)




----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

^ boo


---
- Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

didn't order my bags from you guys (my mistake) but Will has and is helping me out a lot with things I've needed
:thumbup: to a great company










grill is back to yellow btw


----------



## Zackjoe15 (Jul 21, 2006)

:thumbup: for Futuras with anniversary caps!


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

would sit like this with out will:heart:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Looking incredible as always. :thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

david :thumbup:
fuzzy 
mike :beer:
mike :thumbup:


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the help with some questions:thumbup:


----------



## kvpracing (Sep 23, 2007)

2010 tdi


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)




----------



## bigb mkiv (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*


DSC_0468 by vwdork, on Flickr

DSC_0469 by vwdork, on Flickr

DSC_0467 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ So dope :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DoctorDoctor said:


> ^ So dope :thumbup::thumbup:


thank you sir.


----------



## limet (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

mmm looking good everyone! :beer::beer:


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*


DSC_0462 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

thread needs more pics................I live in a boring town.


DSC_0476 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## kvpracing (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Rali was very very helpful! Also will too. I didn't order my kit but some parts I ordered was real deal :heart:


----------



## AsianR32 (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## I4N (Mar 9, 2011)

Ordered an e-level touch controller and ecu from you guys, i'll be busy putting it in tomorrow :thumbup:


overpass front by I4N88, on Flickr


train by I4N88, on Flickr


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)




----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

One from a local show.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


>


lets trade wheels


----------



## dan the welder (Mar 7, 2006)

i made an aluminum fuse box cover, gave it a random turned finish, then applied a textured black finish using a bagriders sticker as a stencil. Im happy with the results.


----------



## Borake (Sep 14, 2011)

*My daily jetta*


















Borake


----------



## R.Byers (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## ClownCar139 (Nov 11, 2010)

No bags on my subaru, but rockin' the sticker...Harlequin will be on air tomorrow though!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the photos guys!!



dan the welder said:


> i made an aluminum fuse box cover, gave it a random turned finish, then applied a textured black finish using a bagriders sticker as a stencil. Im happy with the results.


That's pretty awesome Dan!


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

I demand stickers


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ I dig... I dig completely :beer:


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

new wheels.


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

white pepper said:


> new wheels.


Please shareopcorn:


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

DONT SHARE PEP!:wave:


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

llllllll vr6 lllllll said:


> Please shareopcorn:


buy my mitos and I'll let the cat outta the bag. 



Hassellin da Hoff said:


> DONT SHARE PEP!:wave:


:laugh: :wave:

1 week my friend. :beer:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

white pepper said:


> buy my mitos and I'll let the cat outta the bag.
> 
> 
> :laugh: :wave:
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

white pepper said:


> new wheels.


No teasing please..


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> No teasing please..


wiiiiide load....


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> No teasing please..


 my bad. 



LowerThanZimmy said:


> wiiiiide load....


front fitment is so $$$.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

white pepper said:


> my bad.
> 
> 
> 
> front fitment is so $$$.


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

futuras?


----------



## BITCH PLEAZA (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm Alan, :wave: I order some kind of fittings from you guys every week it seems :banghead:


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

ALRDesign said:


>


:heart:


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

whitepepper said:


> :heart:


:thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)




----------



## BITCH PLEAZA (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

came out pretty nice even though i made it black n white


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

looks good felix


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)




----------



## Neutral2 (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Man, I loves me some bagged CC.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Oct 2, 2009)

Just installed, no modifications to the fenders/frame yet.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

it was great talking to you this weekend rali


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

^^^^^Car was looking awesome this past weekend...


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Bork said:


> ^^^^^Car was looking awesome this past weekend...


thanks man! i saw you rolling around a few times, never got to met up though:thumbup:


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

nice meeting y'all.


----------



## kvpracing (Sep 23, 2007)

h20


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

@ h20


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

white pepper said:


> nice meeting y'all.


:beer:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## piller3m1x (Aug 22, 2011)

NICE !!!!
what size tires and wheel ？:laugh:


----------



## piller3m1x (Aug 22, 2011)

white pepper said:


> nice meeting y'all.


NICE !!!!
what size tires and wheel :laugh:


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)

thanks again for the help Will, and im lovin the AZ pump and accuair manifold :thumbup: 




















now onto my passat, and thanks for having a set of B5 airlifts at H20 it made the decision to bag my passat really easy :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

vwb5t said:


> now onto my passat, and thanks for having a set of B5 airlifts at H20 it made the decision to bag my passat really easy :laugh:


 
We've got your back


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

^^


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

07silverbullet said:


>


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bernsoh (Apr 28, 2011)

Neutral2 said:


>


 Are you using elevel? if so, do u have any pics on the position of the four elevel sensors? 

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice shot Rich!


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi will can I pay for the stuff you quoted me? Want it shipped soon that's why Ty!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

 
DSC_0529 by vwdork, on Flickr 
 
DSC_0524 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

will can you help me process that order?  :heart: lmk ASAP! 

 
MKJ_0499.jpg by mkimjoon, on Flickr 
 
MKJ_0512.jpg by mkimjoon, on Flickr 
 
MKJ_0513.jpg by mkimjoon, on Flickr


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## SHaVedGTi (Nov 1, 2001)




----------



## kvpracing (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## Xensane (Jul 16, 2006)

:heart: Bag Riders


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

we're both whores NBD


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

awesome shot there mike. :beer:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

funny what a point and shoot and iphoto editing can do :laugh:


----------



## 20thgti187 (Dec 2, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the shots Jay! :wave:


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

^ how many does that make? :laugh:


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> ^ how many does that make? :laugh:


like 7 if you include the ones where im in the background of the shots Drews eos.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

white pepper said:


> like 7 if you include the ones where im in the background of the shots Drews eos.


damnnnn he must really like you.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

hahaha  Another sick shot none the less


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> damnnnn he must really like you.


more than the other Jordan I guess. 



[email protected] said:


> hahaha  Another sick shot none the less


:thumbup:


----------



## 20thgti187 (Dec 2, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the shots Jay! :wave:


Anytime Will:wave: 

These MK6 shots kinda makes me want one now! Love the way the front looks:thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

^ my car is in your bumper


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

^^:thumbup:


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)

Fall Show & Go 2011


















I finally have my car sitting the way I want it. AIRLIFT/BAGRIDERS ROCKS!!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*


DSC_0543 by vwdork, on Flickr

DSC_0540 by vwdork, on Flickr

DSC_0554 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral2 (Aug 17, 2005)

bernsoh said:


> Are you using elevel? if so, do u have any pics on the position of the four elevel sensors?
> 
> Thanks.


I am not using Elevel.


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

^ looks really good man. :thumbup:


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

lol rich you got it now too?


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Ben from RI said:


> lol rich you got it now too?


Ya, I had it for h2o...:laugh:


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

stay classy Mike, Rich and Felix.  Love the shots :beer:


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)




----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)

*pics on new OZ pegasus coming soon*


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the post in my thread Will. The car that wants XLs


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

^  yes!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Awe yeah Fuzzy!


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

looks good fuzzy! I can't picture Katie driving that though :laugh:


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

Yea it's pretty funny seeing her get out of it


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Fuzz, glad to see katie's ended up getting air, nice work bud


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

Yea that's pretty awesome, I need to bag my gf's next car


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks really good. 19's right?


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Sick one Kyle!


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have no idea how I never knew about this thread...


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

G60toR32 said:


> I have no idea how I never knew about this thread...


:thumbup:


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

one from my own camera


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice shots folks


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

Eff Bags said:


> :beer:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Eff Bags said:


> one from my own camera


nice size pumpkin there kyle. :thumbup:


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

johnnyR32 said:


> nice size pumpkin there kyle. :thumbup:


:thumbup: i got it too early, thing is beat lookin'


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Big turbo TDI anyone?


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Big turbo TDI anyone?


yess! my old HREs :heart:


----------



## piller3m1x (Aug 22, 2011)

Eff Bags said:


> :beer:


nice！~What size wheels？


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

piller3m1x said:


> nice！~What size wheels？


18x9.25f, 18x10.25r


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Eff Bags said:


> 18x9.25f, 18x10.25r


You must be the reason for those TH's in Mike's back seat


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

eurotrsh said:


> You must be the reason for those TH's in Mike's back seat


no sir. i built these wheels, Mike had a similar set. But I know who has his now


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Eff Bags said:


> no sir. i built these wheels, Mike had a similar set. But I know who has his now


:thumbup:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

I showed up to the hotel later than I thought I would so I missed who was the guilty party.


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)

placed an order with you guys last night, passat gets bagged this sunday :thumbup: pics to follow


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## WillSon (Jul 19, 2008)

:wave: :beer:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

^hoodpop'd or gtfo


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

Eff Bags said:


> no sir. i built these wheels, Mike had a similar set. But I know who has his now


so do I am im pretty excited to see both outcomes of those


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Ben from RI said:


> ^hoodpop'd or gtfo


Yeah we know you're hiding some bling in there


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> so do I am im pretty excited to see both outcomes of those


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the shot Jeff and nice ones Will!


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## piller3m1x (Aug 22, 2011)

Eff Bags said:


> 18x9.25f, 18x10.25r


Can you tell me et size?


----------



## WillSon (Jul 19, 2008)

Ben from RI said:


> ^hoodpop'd or gtfo



You mean this junk?










Oh and its broken yet again.


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

^^^damn. :thumbup:


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

piller3m1x said:


> Can you tell me et size?


et26f et20r


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

WillSon said:


> You mean this junk?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

G60toR32 said:


> ^^^damn. :thumbup:


I've been whoring your car lately lol


Bagged .:R on Work Meisters  by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


Bagged .:R on Work Meisters  by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr

and some others,


R32 bagged on Rotiforms @H2oi 2011 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


MKV GTi on air. @h2oi11 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


bagged mk6 @h2oi. 2011 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

whore on sir. :thumbup:


----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

WillSon said:


> You mean this junk?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would be way cooler if the bay was cleared haha


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

Mark at show by VrDubssat, on Flickr


Will by VrDubssat, on Flickr


Jeff Rolling Home by VrDubssat, on Flickr


Brit Rolling Home by VrDubssat, on Flickr


228 by VrDubssat, on Flickr


Vaughn Rolling by VrDubssat, on Flickr


----------



## BITCH PLEAZA (Aug 26, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

:wave:


G60toR32 said:


> finally motivated myself to take some tank setup shots since I didn'y see any good ones from Broke.Down...





G60toR32 said:


> I was also too lazy to make it out before they plowed the local stadium parking lot...closest to snow shots I could get.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BITCH PLEAZA (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

flooding you guys with some more photos from broke.down...


Bagged .:R on Work Meisters by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


Bagged MK4 jetta on BBS RS by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


Wobbie's bagged E30 on BBS RS's by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


Bagged MK4 Jetta by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


Fuzzy's Bagged MK4 Golf by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


Bag Rider's Bagged Honda Odyssey by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


Bagged Subie on BBS LM's by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


Wobbies Bagged E30 on BBS RS by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


alright I'm done. lol:laugh:


----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

How about video?

[URL="http://vimeo.com/31385798"]EE Militia presents 07Silverbullet from EvolutionEuro on Vimeo.
[/URL]


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

that ellie goulding joint still gets me everytime. 
4/20/11 bassnectar hands down slayed bvt. 

Really like those Carlines man. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

slo deno said:


> that ellie goulding joint still gets me everytime.
> 4/20/11 bassnectar hands down slayed bvt.
> 
> Really like those Carlines man. :beer:


Yeah he did. Nice video Rich!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

merc wheels 2 by .:hinrichs:., on Flickr


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

r32polak said:


>


Money!


----------



## trashbag (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the shots


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

winter styles


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll provide once the Bs come in :thumbup:


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the photos guys!!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Few pics my buddy Bobby took this past weekend.


Johnny by FL4T photography, on Flickr

Johnny by FL4T photography, on Flickr

Johnny CCW  by FL4T photography, on Flickr


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

^^^ Lookin sexy as always..:thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

07silverbullet said:


> ^^^ Lookin sexy as always..:thumbup:


thanks Rich. :beer:


----------



## greeneyedbandit38 (Jul 27, 2006)

Dam I dont know which is more baller.......the Schmidts or the CCW's............:thumbup: ^^^^


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

greeneyedbandit38 said:


> Dam I dont know which is more baller.......the Schmidts or the CCW's............:thumbup: ^^^^


:laugh: thanks man.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

another shot from the set. 


Johnny  by FL4T photography, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Well played Johnny


----------



## AsianR32 (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Well played Johnny


----------



## mk4_Rich (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Tea_And_Crumpets (Nov 17, 2011)

^ The simplicity is awesome :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mk4_Rich (Jan 29, 2011)

Tea_And_Crumpets said:


> ^ The simplicity is awesome :thumbup::thumbup:


thanks buddy :thumbup:

another pic for good measure


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## vdubbin3 (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

Freshly bagged mk3, this was right after it was done, needs a tad bit of camber and it should be good, sneek peek!


321600_276709589032334_263394087030551_696535_625824763_n by Broken Volkswagen, on Flickr


----------



## tylerfisher (Apr 12, 2011)

not the best picture but you get the idea!
Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)




----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


>


Hmmm, That spot looks familiar...:laugh: Looks great Mike! :heart:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

07silverbullet said:


> Hmmm, That spot looks familiar...:laugh: Looks great Mike! :heart:


:laugh:....i saw teasers from someone elses shoot there....some mk5 kid thanks buddy! :heart: hope all is well!


----------



## Vr6smine (Oct 28, 2008)

Eff Bags said:


> one from my own camera


rotiform lip ??


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

ARE30TWO said:


>


well done :beer:


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> dope shot


my favorite pic of your car. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Vr6smine said:


> rotiform lip ??


Those are stepped lips, rotiforms are bubble.


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> :laugh:....i saw teasers from someone elses shoot there....some mk5 kid thanks buddy! :heart: hope all is well!


----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)

nice dude:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Turbo Turkey (Sep 8, 2009)

Larry Wentzel













































Kevin Trower


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

My homie Thayers B5.5 on all Bag Riders purchased parts.










My Mk3 on all Bag Riders purchased parts.


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)




----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

^^^ :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm loving these photos :heart:


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

^ Jon is such an amazing photographer!


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

going wider


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^ :thumbup:


----------



## g-black (Feb 25, 2011)

At least I can post mine up after 3 months of installing! Longest time of the road was 3 hours to fit the front bags. Auto pilot management supplied by Bag Riders. Cheers guys and all working perfectly!


----------



## Scott27 (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Good stuff people


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Love the dog, car is sweet too! LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Love the dog, car is sweet too! LOL :thumbup:


HAHA Thank you!! That is (man bear dog) named Vdub :laugh:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Jetta11J said:


> HAHA Thank you!! That is (man bear dog) named Vdub :laugh:


man bear pig you say?


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

just a teaser


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

can't wait to get my car up here.:banghead::facepalm::banghead:


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Nothing too crazy to show off, just happy everything is in and working properly. 

Autopilot
XL's
AirAssited rear kit

Still needs a frame notch and the sway bar cut out


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

kinda wish it was your old mk3 in that pic :beer:


----------



## e.shell (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

nap83 said:


> kinda wish it was your old mk3 in that pic :beer:


Me too 

Ironically, that car is on air now.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow! What a shot. :heart:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)




----------



## BITCH PLEAZA (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

e.shell said:


>


amazing shot dude. :thumbup: :thumbup: 



LowerThanZimmy said:


>


 :heart: :heart:


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

love the colour matched reiger 4mo lip...makes me wish i never sold mine


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

BITCH PLEAZA said:


>


bastard, you finally got one

luckily mine will be slightly different :thumbup:


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

I want bags for my mkv laserblue. I'm taking donations! lol


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Gengout's 20th GTi on RMLs by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> Gengout's 20th GTi on RMLs by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


:heart: it




NS_PHATGLI said:


>


Nice tripod! What on earth is that banner you're standing on?


----------



## Quads (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks BR


----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## FSI_GT30 (Aug 7, 2011)

BT w/Bags.. from South Texas

thx Will!:wave:


----------



## baggedug (Apr 29, 2011)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> Gengout's 20th GTi on RMLs by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


Very Nice! :snowcool:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Jazz Blue 20th GTI on HRE's by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> Jazz Blue 20th GTI on HRE's by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


What kind of HRE's are those? Muy sexy.


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

Guess I should post here too.


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm bored so I'll whooooore 
Frame notch this coming weekend...Finally!

jake2 by Broken Volkswagen, on Flickr


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

can't wait til my car is done and worthy of posting :laugh:


----------



## DirtyCandy (Nov 23, 2010)

IMG_0872 by DirtyCandy2010, on Flickr


----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)

Just got new wheels last week and have some more tweaking to do to get lower but put up some good shots in the spring :beer::beer:


----------



## 1.8freee (Nov 12, 2010)

here is mine.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the shots :wave:


----------



## kvpracing (Sep 23, 2007)

anyone have pics of a mkv jetta with the slam kit in front and rear??


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

kvpracing said:


> anyone have pics of a mkv jetta with the slam kit in front and rear??


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

I can not wait for my car to be part of this thread!!!!!!!!


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

:heart::heart::heart:


r32polak said:


>


Why so mad?


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

updated mine a little bit!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Color matched tank and kicks :laugh:

Keep em' coming Eric!


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

volksturbogti said:


> ^ New wheels look good :beer:





[email protected] said:


> Color matched tank and kicks :laugh:
> 
> Keep em' coming Eric!


Thanks Guys! I appreciate it.:thumbup:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Going through some sowo stuff again.


Will's MK4 jetta sowo re-edit! by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr

Can't wait for this year!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:wave:

Seeing that shot makes me so excited for this show season. Thanks for posting it :heart:


----------



## WillSon (Jul 19, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

^ two wills are better then one


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

RichieMK4Rich said:


>


I love the look of this MKIV Jetta :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## slo-mk4 (Apr 17, 2009)

Couldn't of done it without you guys!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Ben from RI said:


> ^ two wills are better then one


So true :laugh:


Triston, thanks for the shots. It's all coming together.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

god damnnnn this was a long day :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:wave: Dave


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

:wave: Will 

dont forget to call me :beer::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah I've been meaning to do that.. :beer:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

ForVWLife said:


> god damnnnn this was a long day :banghead:


Not only it was long but it was HOT! :laugh:


More from the bag riders booth at sowo...

miss this car..


Ben's MK5 GTi on Work Equips by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


Ben's MK5 GTi on Work Equips (rear) by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> Not only it was long but it was HOT! :laugh:


you dont know the half of it :laugh:

I left for SOWO at 8am friday morning from Rhode Island

I arrived at SOWO at 8am saturday morning just in time to roll into the bag riders booth :banghead: 1000 miles in 1 day doing 95% of the driving myself :facepalm:

let me tell you....that first set of twisty mountain roads at 5am in the fog after driving 22 hours straight was not fun.....ive never been so nervous driving in my life....caught myself dozing a few times :banghead:

thank god for the amazing car wash placement right at the end of that road like an hour outside helen :laugh: washed the car caught my 302393943983493'd wind and finished the drive into sowo



















it still gets better.....i was under the impression the show was saturday and sunday....NOPE :laugh: soooo i got back in the car sunday morning at 8am and rolled home with rudi and the dubaudi guys

didnt get home til monday night after having wheel problems :laugh:

weekend summary......

2104 miles
1 bent ccw barrel from pothole fixed with a deadblow hammer like a boss friday morning in home depot parking lot :laugh:
1 cracked ccw barrel from pothole that held air for 3 days before deciding to give up 
1 bent ccw barrel
wrecked fender
cracked windshield (thanks to a drunk retard at sowo)

yea no big deal for a weekend cruise :facepalm::banghead::laugh:










the things i do for bag riders :laugh::laugh::laugh: :heart::wave:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Dang I thought my ride was bad from Maine:laugh:


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

r32polak said:


>


























:laugh:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ I'm diggin' the combination of white wheels, jazz blue paint, and ocean tails. Absolutely classy looking :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

DoctorDoctor said:


> ^ I'm diggin' the combination of white wheels, jazz blue paint, and ocean tails. Absolutely classy looking :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


thanks man! well its actly deep blue pearl :thumbup:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

you sir have shown people how sexy MKIV are, :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

r32polak said:


> thanks man! well its actly deep blue pearl :thumbup:


Damnit, I look like a fool now :laugh: Regardless, your car looks fantastic!


----------



## mk4_Rich (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

old


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

sorry its the best i got right now. im trying to get a better camera for better pics.
big thanks to Will.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

^^ Nice donk action :laugh:




r32polak said:


>


Sick, I never saw a shot of your management before :beer::beer:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> ^^ Nice donk action :laugh:


:laugh: thanks brochacho.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

sowo


----------



## 2EZ4ME (Dec 23, 2004)

Heres my kit i got from bagriders about 2 weeks ago...Sorry for winter mode pics..
I need to trim rear top brackets to get a touch more travel and low...I wanna ride lower daily but slightly bottom out in rear bags...Not the shocks.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the photos guys!


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

full accuair e-level kit....airlift bags....hardline trunk etc










**not my car*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Haha nice shot of Smitty.

Did you bend the lines Dave?


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

yea i did the trunk he did the rest :thumbup:


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

ForVWLife said:


> full accuair e-level kit....airlift bags....hardline trunk etc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to see this build if there is one? Would like to see how they installed the e-level on mk5 frame. Future set-up for the LB.


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)

ForVWLife said:


> full accuair e-level kit....airlift bags....hardline trunk etc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So how did you do the "three-wheel"?


----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)

Crappy pictures till spring when I put them back on


----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## RTW Rally (Jun 12, 2003)

ForVWLife said:


> full accuair e-level kit....airlift bags....hardline trunk etc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a sweet setup.:beer: Id like one for myself buut I don't have a car nice enough to put it all on:banghead:


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

RTW Rally said:


> Its a sweet setup.:beer: Id like one for myself buut I don't have a car nice enough to put it all on:banghead:


are you lost?


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

the fuzzy one said:


> are you lost?


fuzzy the other day jesse said he could have one of these while we were test driving

i had to make sure it was jesse still driving :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## 2EZ4ME (Dec 23, 2004)

GLIgeorge said:


> Crappy pictures till spring when I put them back on


What size are those?


----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)

2EZ4ME said:


> What size are those?


19x9 19x10


----------



## RTW Rally (Jun 12, 2003)

the fuzzy one said:


> are you lost?


Wait, you mean this isn't the hacked mk3 forumz?:banghead:


In other news, 3 wheel park (not motion) on bagged mk5 jetta achieved!:beer:


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)

RTW Rally said:


> 3 wheel park (not motion) on bagged mk5 jetta achieved!:beer:


 Where? I'd like to 3 wheel park! :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:heart: MkIVs. Thanks guys.


----------



## drzmtxracer (May 13, 2010)




----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

LPhiE said:


> Where? I'd like to 3 wheel park! :laugh:


 it will help if you get air 1st brochacho.:laugh:


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> it will help if you get air 1st brochacho.:laugh:


 Who said I didn't have air!


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

:what: 
no you didnt:sly:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

pics or it didnt happen.:laugh:


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> pics or it didnt happen.:laugh:







































There you go Taube!


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

:what: 
:thumbup::thumbup: 
welcome to the house of air brioski!:thumbup: 

Alphards look ILL!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

*Photo by Kenton Raver 
FlatFourVW.com*


----------



## gorgonzola1088 (Nov 19, 2010)

ill have my b5.5 wagon in here in the next few days :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

gorgonzola1088 said:


> ill have my b5.5 wagon in here in the next few days :thumbup:


 Nice, post it up already!!


----------



## gorgonzola1088 (Nov 19, 2010)

^puttin the struts on in the am ill get ya some shots after there in :snowcool:


----------



## gorgonzola1088 (Nov 19, 2010)

just one.


----------



## make_it_rainn (Jan 8, 2010)

:thumbup: for Bagriders as always. 



































And a little love on the windshield.*


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)

well done :thumbup:


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

Elkins' Gti by Jordan Chronister


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

Killin it as always pepper:thumbup:


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

white pepper said:


> Elkins' Gti by Jordan Chronister


 :heart:


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

white pepper said:


> Elkins' Gti by Jordan Chronister


 :thumbup::thumbup: :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

daamn, there are some sweet photos in here!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

.Ant said:


>


 great pic, i have a house a few blocks down from her on union


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Not a vw or anything haha.. 

 
Bagged Subie on BBS LM's by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr 

If sowo could come faster.. 
 
MKV GTi on Air @ sowo 2011 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

Before 
 

After 
 

:wave:


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

Rich's GTI in York PA by Jordan Chronister, on Flickr


----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)

GLIgeorge said:


> Crappy pictures till spring when I put them back on


 wow 

loods good man :beer:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

just finished installing a new analog kit on this one


----------



## miatafreak (Dec 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*




























Manual management and UVAIR bag over Raceland up front. Hopefully I'll be picking up some rear struts soon :thumbup:


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)




----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

tttomm88 said:


>


Tom when did you get air? lol


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I still love those wheels :beer:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I still love those wheels :beer:


just wait til i get them back :beer:


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> just wait til i get them back :beer:


Meh...


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

07silverbullet said:


> Meh...


rich, dont make me crush you with my wallet.


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> rich, dont make me crush you with my wallet.


 :heart:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

07silverbullet said:


> :heart:


:laugh::beer: hope all is well mang!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> just wait til i get them back :beer:


Okay, now you've got my attention.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Okay, now you've got my attention.


ill tag you in a picture on instagram


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> ill tag you in a picture on instagram


Damn, musta missed that one


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Damn, musta missed that one


 slipped that in there... should have them back by march, im polishing up the lips myself, then ill just need to rebuild and put them back on


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

got one more for you guys ;]


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> just wait til i get them back :beer:


I saw those/your wheels at my buddies place all stripped and ready to be caressed into something beautiful.

I am going to be doing the same thing your doing with mine. :laugh::laugh: kiddn. Gonna look sick though.


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> Tom when did you get air? lol


last week


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

GTIzlatko said:


> I saw those/your wheels at my buddies place all stripped and ready to be caressed into something beautiful.
> 
> I am going to be doing the same thing your doing with mine. :laugh::laugh: kiddn. Gonna look sick though.


your killing me! hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice shot mr. Polak


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> your killing me! hahaha


Haha, yeah i dropped some pieces to get done and saw your wheels laying on the shelf. I was like please do tell Jason.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

GTIzlatko said:


> Haha, yeah i dropped some pieces to get done and saw your wheels laying on the shelf. I was like please do tell Jason.


hahahaha, yuppp! it was your futuras, and corys ABT's that made my mind to go to him.. and to get them plated


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

Elkin's GTI by Jordan Chronister, on Flickr


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Hassellin da Hoff said:


> Elkin's GTI by Jordan Chronister, on Flickr


:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

going on almost a year now :thumbup: but looking to upgrade to the E-level, just have to wait for my taxes


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

DUB0RA said:


> going on almost a year now :thumbup: but looking to upgrade to the E-level, just have to wait for my taxes


Nice shot! I think you'll really like the e-Level 



Thanks for the photos Alex :thumbup:


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

Im finding it very hard to keep these to myself, but since I like you guys over at Bag riders, heres a sneek peek :wave:


----------



## VicSkimmr (Oct 2, 2009)

IMG_2650 by jasonwithers, on Flickr


----------



## gti32387 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the photos guys!


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Never posted in here. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's one for you all..


----------



## Mikey Pants (May 13, 2010)

Most recent


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> :wave:


:heart::heart::thumbup::thumbup:

What are your wheel/tire specs?


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

luke wl. said:


> :heart::heart::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> What are your wheel/tire specs?


From Zimmy's build thread:

DP Motorsport AMP's

fronts - 17x8 et35
rears - 17x9 et40

not sure about the tires, wanna say 215/40 all around...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Mikey Pants said:


> Most recent


Well done :thumbup:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

gti.jon said:


> From Zimmy's build thread:
> 
> DP Motorsport AMP's
> 
> ...


he's got adapters so his offsets are in the 20's. :thumbup:


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

My fresh v2 install. Loving this kit so far. Thanks bagriders!:thumbup::thumbup: page 26 owned.


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)




----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

IMG_4462 by oneethree, on Flickr


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> IMG_4462 by oneethree, on Flickr



Jesus... that is beautiful too! What are your wheel/tire specs and how much rear camber?


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

luke wl. said:


> Jesus... that is beautiful too! What are your wheel/tire specs and how much rear camber?


Thanks man.

17x8.5 et38
17x9.5 et39 with maxed out camber at -4.3

Just got a new exhaust so I'll need some updated pictures with the new tips. :banghead:


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

I have seen a few side shots and really like the fitment. I am going with 18's on the R so I might have to work with the width/offset a little I think.


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

Gettin notched soon...:thumbup:


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

just ordered some more airline cuz the front right line got ripped out then it just so happened that it got crushed by the sub frame bolt and left a nice hole in it


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

vdubb3dan said:


> My fresh v2 install. Loving this kit so far. Thanks bagriders!:thumbup::thumbup: page 26 owned.


Could you get this to lay down lower or is this about lowest it can go, I ask this because my E-Level set up is on its way and I have b5.5 and Im trying to make it lay down as low as possible, tuck wheels and all.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

hello :wave:


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

uNLeaSHeD. said:


> Could you get this to lay down lower or is this about lowest it can go, I ask this because my E-Level set up is on its way and I have b5.5 and Im trying to make it lay down as low as possible, tuck wheels and all.


it can definitely go lower. Do some cutting for the upper control arms as they are prolly hanging it up and also some modifications to the rear cups.:thumbup:


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks for your help will & rali, absolutely loving the e-level and Airlift rears got the rear sitting pretty.









By gtiturbo22 at 2012-02-27









By gtiturbo22 at 2012-02-27


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Dave, I love your car


----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

VRDubssat said:


> it can definitely go lower. Do some cutting for the upper control arms as they are prolly hanging it up and also some modifications to the rear cups.:thumbup:


Could go lower in the front if I cut the towers. The rear is sitting on the tires, so the only way I could go lower in the back would be different wheels. The cups are already modified.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ForVWLife said:


> hello :wave:


Such a sick shot :heart:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

I finally made back from afghanistan. Rat4life is getting my car this weekend, hopefully we will have pics next week coming up.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

wwtd said:


> I finally made back from afghanistan. Rat4life is getting my car this weekend, hopefully we will have pics next week coming up.


Thank you for serving! :beer: :beer:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

hard to believe it's been over 2 years since this thread started.. man how the air community has grown!


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

Bagriders kit AutoPilot v2 xl fronts


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Thank you for serving! :beer: :beer:


Thank you all for the support, it makes the service a little better. :thumbup:


----------



## Mike GoFast (Mar 6, 2006)

Looking forward to contributing to this thread next week. Thanks in advance to Rali for having my D-Cups drop shipped to my house. :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Not bad but we gotta work on the whole dented car thing with broken hubcaps before air I think.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

arethirdytwo said:


> Not bad but we gotta work on the whole dented car thing with broken hubcaps before air I think.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

arethirdytwo said:


> Not bad but we gotta work on the whole dented car thing with broken hubcaps before air I think.


umm no lol fixing a dented fender vs buying and installing air??? there's still snow on the ground in RI and i'm not too concerned about my winter wheels because i scooped these up








i just need adapters. once i feel its not going to snow i'll fix the body


----------



## limet (Jan 8, 2009)

20vtVdubb said:


> umm no lol fixing a dented fender vs buying and installing air??? there's still snow on the ground in RI and i'm not too concerned about my winter wheels because i scooped these up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no snow on the ground in rhode island


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

limet said:


> There is no snow on the ground in rhode island


Really lol pretty sure it snowed the past two days

"i just need adapters. once i feel its not going to snow anymore i'll fix the body "


----------



## RemiRokosa (Jul 12, 2008)

limet said:


> There is no snow on the ground in rhode island


Are you even from RI, theres still snow on the ground... :banghead:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I was just giving you **** man  Although I do spot a fender dent, rear arch dent, quarter panel dent and a lack of bumper paint and lip. Winter status eh?


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

arethirdytwo said:


> I was just giving you **** man  Although I do spot a fender dent, rear arch dent, quarter panel dent and a lack of bumper paint and lip. Winter status eh?


again not concerned about the body work until i can tell its going to stop snowing. i have a front lip. fender was a hit and run and i bought the car with the dent above lip. give me two months


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

still need to get the skirts painted/on


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

rear valence going on as soon as I get my exhaust.


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

livinzlyfe said:


> rear valence going on as soon as I get my exhaust.


Looks so gewd :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## volks8 (Aug 28, 2008)

very nice color... brocks looking really spiffy


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks guys. here is 3 from today.


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

Front lip is nice


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

^sad but sweet


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

Back on stock wheels


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

Here's a better shot


----------



## akajeremy (Oct 12, 2011)

Finally got her on air.

Lame pics for now. Stock wheels for another few weeks.

Thanks to BR for all the help and thanks to Misha (rat4life) for awesome install.





























New wheels will bring new quality pics. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

livinzlyfe said:


>


Your offsets are on point Alex :beer:

Thanks to everyone who has submitted their photos!


----------



## gorgonzola1088 (Nov 19, 2010)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Your offsets are on point Alex :beer:


thanks. thinking about getting some 225's for the rear to replace the 235's. but, not sure yet.


----------



## strumski (Jul 10, 2009)

i threw on the wheels

and here you go guys thanks for all the awesome customer support :thumbup::thumbup:


DSC_0342 by soiateapancaketoday, on Flickr


DSC_0354 by soiateapancaketoday, on Flickr


DSC_0345 by soiateapancaketoday, on Flickr


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

MÄDDNESSS said:


>


Awesome plate! And thank you for serving (I am guessing your USMC from the sticker) I am a Navy AE2 so from one DON guy to another, thank you.


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

Matt Fisher's Jetta by Jordan Chronister, on Flickr


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

Brandt's A4+Nues by VrDubssat, on Flickr


----------



## pianoman3182 (Mar 6, 2011)

DSC_1115 by pianoman3181, on Flickr


DSC_1117 by pianoman3181, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Good stuff


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

:heart:


----------



## ICEMNGTI (May 15, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks James!


----------



## gti32387 (Feb 25, 2006)

strumski said:


> i threw on the wheels
> 
> and here you go guys thanks for all the awesome customer support :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> ...


Looks great! What size tires are you running?


----------



## ICEMNGTI (May 15, 2010)

that car looks tits :thumbup:


----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


>




Very nice.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Awesome plate! And thank you for serving (I am guessing your USMC from the sticker) I am a Navy AE2 so from one DON guy to another, thank you.


i like the plate.
god bless the USMC. and, not that it matters, but its not a sticker. its a billet aluminum EGA.
no need to thank me sailor. im no hero. but i have some friends that are.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

finally got some wheels for this thing, huh?:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

yeah man


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

Nesho said:


>


Did you get your car to lay frame? I just installed E-Level but Im trying to get it to lay closest it can to frame on ground. Think its possible?


----------



## make_it_rainn (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks to Will for always helping out, and for sending me out a replacement front strut before Airlift did :beer::beer::beer:




























And a lil' BagRider's love on the windshield.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks again Will and Rali. More to come, just finished it up last night. 

Broken by Kellen_H, on Flickr


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

make_it_rainn said:


>



( . Y . )


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)

Thanks to Bagriders! I'm smashed to the ground..:thumbup:


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

Eric Johnston (Left) Me (right)


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

BR sunglasses and all!:laugh::wave:


----------



## Plastik-Avenger (Feb 17, 2010)

Went out yesterday and shot this in Boston.




























Full set here- 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/plastikavenger/sets/72157629566786183/with/6829052534/


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

atta boy dan


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

Plastik-Avenger said:


> Went out yesterday and shot this in Boston.


i love those wheels :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks like you are picking up high school girls 



LowerThanZimmy said:


> BR sunglasses and all!:laugh::wave:


----------



## sunilbass (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

My buddy Cory Knights car....


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

Plastik-Avenger said:


> Went out yesterday and shot this in Boston.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Palumbo's car is on point :thumbup:


----------



## Mike GoFast (Mar 6, 2006)

Woohoo! Finally installed my bags this weekend for my birthday. 

Accuair e-level
Viair Dual 444s
5 gallon tank
Airlift XL fronts with Dorbritz sway brackets
RE-5 Rears with D-cups
Dakota Digital Gauge

photos courtesy of http://seandshoots.com/




























and my BR swag on the rear view, wood grain to match the tank


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

Plastik-Avenger said:


> Went out yesterday and shot this in Boston.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone know the specs on the tires/wheels? Thats clean, reminds me of pattrick02's CW GLI on LMs :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

add a little more white here just because it was 70 degrees on the 12th of March (IN PA)!!


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

hi Jeff. :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> yeah man


Nice Mike. That looks about a billion times better now


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Jetta11J said:


> add a little more white here just because it was 70 degrees on the 12th of March (IN PA)!!


 :wave:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> Looks like you are picking up high school girls


i was, i was luring them in with candy.





my car is up for sale!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Mike GoFast said:


> and my BR swag on the rear view, wood grain to match the tank


Nice!!!!! You know we love that woodgrain!


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

Plastik-Avenger said:


> Went out yesterday and shot this in Boston.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good looks, Dan :thumbup:


Minor_Threat said:


> Palumbo's car is on point :thumbup:


Thanks again, Mike. I really appreciate that!



gti.jon said:


> Anyone know the specs on the tires/wheels? Thats clean, reminds me of pattrick02's CW GLI on LMs :thumbup::thumbup:


18x8/9 et38 BBS Impuls 215/35 up front and 215/40 rear


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

^^^  your car


----------



## Mikey Pants (May 13, 2010)




----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

This past weekend, sorry the cellphone is all I have :laugh:


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't think I've posted these in here. Will is the coolest :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

prospal said:


>


Wow, that's pretty slick for a cell phone shot!




son of planrforrobert said:


>


:heart: Futuras, thanks for posting :beer:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Wow, that's pretty slick for a cell phone shot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bud! :thumbup:


----------



## toddzilla (Jan 30, 2009)

2006 Jetta on Slam Series XL up front, SS5 rear, switch speed management. Rotiform Nue's 18x9.5 et 35 all around :thumbup:


----------



## DasHunta (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)




----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

IMG_4440 by oneethree, on Flickr


----------



## toddzilla (Jan 30, 2009)

some more of my mkv


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

of course rocking the BR sticker top right :laugh:


----------



## RATmachine (Mar 10, 2012)

(photo by rat4life)


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

Sup todd Good stuff cya at sowo!


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)




----------



## *DUB_lyfe* (Nov 5, 2011)

rickyislazy said:


>


 
This is freakin nasty. looks great man:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

*dub_lyfe* said:


> this is freakin nasty. Looks great man:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 camburrr


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## neonhor (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

neonhor said:


>


 Are these 9.5s all around?


----------



## neonhor (Jul 28, 2006)

gti.jon said:


> Are these 9.5s all around?


 Yes they are :thumbup:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

neonhor said:


> Yes they are :thumbup:


 et?


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

Brandt tucking the Nues mighty fine... 
 
Brandt tuckin Nues by VrDubssat, on Flickr 

 
Brandt tucking Nues by VrDubssat, on Flickr


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Gstno1 said:


>


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Why u sont have ob2 compressors @ bagriders :_| can i have one on special order? Ordering a kit soon


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

juldupp said:


> Why u sont have ob2 compressors @ bagriders :_| can i have one on special order? Ordering a kit soon


 Is this what you're looking for? http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/OB2.html


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Is this what you're looking for? http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/OB2.html


oh thanks! but i found one cheaper !  http://www.autoanything.com/suspens...ferralID=9502c112-7691-11e1-8e16-001b2166becc


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Trust me when I say DON"T DO IT! Don't go with a random website cause they are a little bit cheaper. If there is a install problem is AA gonna sit with you on the phone and help troubleshoot it (or even know what your talking about) or if you get a bad part (relay, etc) is AA gonna ship you a replacement no questions asked to your door?

I know its tempting, but BR is worth it. Them and AAC are the only 2 companies I will ever go through. Trust me, when something goes wrong wouldn't you have a person with years of knowledge about air to call... instead of a part time college girl who is a receptionist for a on-line car superstore?

Edit: Just noticed you were a nordique so.... Fais pas ça!


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)

s225.photobucket.com/albums/dd222/bombervw/?action=view&current=1331664729.jpg" target="_blank">


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)

s225.photobucket.com/albums/dd222/bombervw/?action=view&current=1332436425.jpg" target="_blank">








photobucket.com/albums/dd222/bombervw/?action=view&current=1331664672.jpg" target="_blank">








href="http://s225.photobucket.com/albums
s225.photobucket.com/albums/dd222/bombervw/?action=view&current=1331645554.jpg" target="_blank">









http://s225.photobucket.com/albums/dd222/bombervw/?action=view&current=1332017418.jpg" target="_blank">


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

new wheels


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

livinzlyfe said:


> new wheels


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)




----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

heres a few of al4uren slammed b7


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Still got a lot of work to do. It lays pinch welds up front. 
Dirty pics for now. 




























Also have a euro vr lip. Sure that won't last long.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

A shot from Sunday in Louisville @ WBTB


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Who is Mark P? by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr

Mark P who?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

RichieMK4Rich said:


>


:laugh::laugh:

But seriously... looking clean Alex :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected]agRiders (Feb 19, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> I know its tempting, but BR is worth it. Them and AAC are the only 2 companies I will ever go through. Trust me, when something goes wrong wouldn't you have a person with years of knowledge about air to call... instead of a part time college girl who is a receptionist for a on-line car superstore?



... Plus we PRICE MATCH!!


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> ... Plus we PRICE MATCH!!


Nayce ive seen an ob2 @ 330$ ;P
I have a question, if i order from badriders, is there import fees when it passes the border to canada?


----------



## strumski (Jul 10, 2009)

couple more shots for ya :thumbup::thumbup:




DSC_0416 by soiateapancaketoday, on Flickr


DSC_0391 by soiateapancaketoday, on Flickr


----------



## Mike GoFast (Mar 6, 2006)

A little video my friend http://seandshoots.4ormat.com/ put together for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

juldupp said:


> Nayce ive seen an ob2 @ 330$ ;P
> I have a question, if i order from badriders, is there import fees when it passes the border to canada?


Shoot an email to [email protected] for price matching.

You will have to pay sales tax and VAT on the purchase just like any other purchase, but as long as you choose UPS Worldwide Expedited there are no extra import duties.


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Shoot an email to [email protected] for price matching.
> 
> You will have to pay sales tax and VAT on the purchase just like any other purchase, but as long as you choose UPS Worldwide Expedited there are no extra import duties.


What is vat?
I'll send an e-mail when ill have the money, in 2-3 weeks, I cant wait!!


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

VAT = Value Added Tax, European taxing


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

juldupp said:


> What is vat?
> I'll send an e-mail when ill have the money, in 2-3 weeks, I cant wait!!


Sorry my bad, in Canada it's known as GST. I'll send you a message detailing the import costs, and which ones are included in the shipping price.



Korfu said:


> VAT = Value Added Tax, European taxing


:thumbup:


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Can i whore a lil?

MKJ_0498.jpg by mkimjoon, on Flickr

MKJ_0571.jpg by mkimjoon, on Flickr

MKJ_0593.jpg by mkimjoon, on Flickr

MKJ_0680.jpg by mkimjoon, on Flickr


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Andy P said:


>





albfelix said:


>


:heart:


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

you can kinda see the gold pearl on the centers in some of these shots.


----------



## gti32387 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## beyondspexj (Sep 22, 2010)

gtiguy18t said:


> heres a few of al4uren slammed b7


what are the size and final offset of her ccw's?


----------



## a.lauren (Nov 14, 2007)

beyondspexj said:


> what are the size and final offset of her ccw's?


18x9f/18x9.5r et35 all the way around 


Sent from my fingers via my white iPhone and I guess tapatalk


----------



## beyondspexj (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

did you only want finished pics? or is this cool?

air lift xl struts, 19x9 all the way around et 52. hope to see you at sowo. I got the struts from you (will) at the last winter jam. I was the first person to speak with you and get a set that day (not that you could remember that after all the people you meet).


----------



## Quads (Nov 25, 2006)

Season 2012 teaser (Check the backview mirror)


----------



## MKV_Jetta808 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks to you guys over at bag riders for the help with my kit! 

The car will be out of the paint shop later this week more pics to follow!


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

Some iPhone pics. We working on getting little photo shoot soon.


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

]Some iPhone pics. We working on getting little photo shoot soon.


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## sameiro25 (Aug 16, 2006)

*It can't rain all the time*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...91114756_100000270998115_825188_4392960_n.jpg


----------



## sameiro25 (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## sameiro25 (Aug 16, 2006)

ooops. I'll fix it


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## apoleski (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

BBOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMM.

Bagged Subaru BRZ on RS's by e.shell, on Flickr


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Please post that brz in the car lounge. That thread will be awesome


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

bryangb said:


> Please post that brz in the car lounge. That thread will be awesome


haha everyone would argue immediately and it would probably get locked after like 20 posts!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ericshell said:


> BBOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMM.
> 
> Bagged Subaru BRZ on RS's by e.shell, on Flickr




Hopefully this can become a reality soon!


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

I just finished the install this weekend and I still really need a frame notch, but heres a crappy iphone pic til I can wash it and get some legit shots. 










-Grant:beer:


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

DSC_0378 by 2LO2SLO, on Flickr


DSC_0393 by 2LO2SLO, on Flickr


DSC_0357 by 2LO2SLO, on Flickr


DSC_0394 by 2LO2SLO, on Flickr


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

ericshell said:


> BBOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMM.
> 
> Bagged Subaru BRZ on RS's by e.shell, on Flickr


Gotta show some GT-86 love!:laugh:


Bagged Toyota GT-86 on Rotiform TMB's by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## toddzilla (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

here's two from your booth yesterday! 

 
Bag Riders Wrx Sedan by e.shell, on Flickr 

 
Bag Riders Honda Odyessy by e.shell, on Flickr


----------



## Quads (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## strumski (Jul 10, 2009)

il keep whoring 

 
DSC_4166 by brian.bakelaar, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

strumski said:


> il keep whoring
> 
> 
> DSC_4166 by brian.bakelaar, on Flickr


 
Money shot!


----------



## Mike GoFast (Mar 6, 2006)

Got my wheels on...


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

Crappy cell phone shot



Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## drzmtxracer (May 13, 2010)

2 from defrost


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

strumski said:


> il keep whoring
> 
> 
> DSC_4166 by brian.bakelaar, on Flickr


 Dope color!! Gold centers would be awesome :0


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

bryangb said:


>


 Would you happen to have a high-res version of this shot?


----------



## muesli (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Rolando_TX (Oct 14, 2008)

Not yet finished with the install, but a teaser


----------



## MKV_Jetta808 (Jul 13, 2011)

I like to whore my car lol.


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)

*shop mkv R32!!! *


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Bagged A3 from this past Saturday at the Boston Mass Tuning Meet.:thumbup: 

 
Bagged A3 on LM's by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

A LaserBlue friend! Hi Do you have a build thread on the air ride? 



MKV_Jetta808 said:


> I like to whore my car lol.


----------



## Quads (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## POPOLGLI (Feb 12, 2011)

A big thaks to bag rider for their service! 










And go on this thread for more pic  

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5650496-A-few-pic-from-Quebec


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Quads said:


>


 Well done my friend


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

POPOLGLI said:


> A big thaks to bag rider for their service!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Going to julep meets in montreal this summer?


----------



## POPOLGLI (Feb 12, 2011)

^^ I'will probably go at one meet at julep but Montreal is a 6 hour drive, But I will go at Eurokracy!


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

I liked this shot of my mkiv and my friend's e36. She's static. :heart:


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

POPOLGLI said:


> ^^ I'will probably go at one meet at julep but Montreal is a 6 hour drive, But I will go at Eurokracy!


Okay, see you at eurokracy then  u wont miss mine its the mk6 with the euro plate on the roof rack!


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


:wave:


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Here's a couple from DoD. Will have more coming soon, hopefully 











Dubs on Defrost VW by Adrian Zielinski, on Flickr


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

VR6VR6 said:


> :wave:


:wave: :beer:



prospal said:


> Here's a couple from DoD. Will have more coming soon, hopefully


:thumbup:


----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

prospal said:


> Here's a couple from DoD. Will have more coming soon, hopefully


 :heart: :thumbup:


----------



## make_it_rainn (Jan 8, 2010)

ARE30TWO said:


>


Seriously looks so on point. One of my favorites for sure. :beer:


----------



## volks8 (Aug 28, 2008)

blackasnight said:


>


very nice sterns!!!! ill be purchasing these sometime in the future. how wide are rears? did you redrill or running adapters?


----------



## MKV_Jetta808 (Jul 13, 2011)

steaguejr said:


> A LaserBlue friend! Hi Do you have a build thread on the air ride?


Sorry no build thread . Didn't get to take much pictures during the install actually I have none from the install.


----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)

make_it_rainn said:


> Seriously looks so on point. One of my favorites for sure. :beer:


Thanks man:beer:


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

volks8 said:


> very nice sterns!!!! ill be purchasing these sometime in the future. how wide are rears? did you redrill or running adapters?


17x8/9 running adapters 30f/36r final et 13/14

Thanks!:beer:


----------



## 20thgti187 (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

I really like the black lip on the wheels. ^^


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^
Love your Jetta reminds a lot of mine because they are nearly twins. Mines also a 00 VR6 but not turbo


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

tucked away in the garage


all clean


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

new wheels are in the works :beer:


----------



## volks8 (Aug 28, 2008)

blackasnight said:


> 17x8/9 running adapters 30f/36r final et 13/14
> 
> Thanks!:beer:


very nice man!!! the only reason why i havent made up my mind on these is because the guy selling them owns a tire shop and collects wheels. anyway they are brand new in box and wants 1500. : / 8 all around : /. if staggered i wouldnt think twice.


----------



## make_it_rainn (Jan 8, 2010)

DSC_0592 by RED2SLO4U, on Flickr


DSC_0609 by RED2SLO4U, on Flickr


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

Bagged tiguan in the house!!!!


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

my lens is really dirty.


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

we all know wobbie... 


Wobbie bagged E30 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


Wobbie bagged E30 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

livinzlyfe said:


> my lens is really dirty.


I've said this to you before but... I'm so jealous of those MAE's. They look fantastic. :thumbup:



Tiguan looks AWESOME too!


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Still haven't got any Pics aired out but here's 1 at ride height.


----------



## .:BULLFROG:. (Apr 6, 2010)

All I got is Iphone shots for now, big thanks guys and more to come

Special thanks to Rali whose been nothing but help while I stressed over the bagyard wait :thumbup:


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

Here's some from Dustoff #1 in Pa



Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Mike GoFast (Mar 6, 2006)

Seeing my car pop up on the Bag Riders Facebook made my day, thanks guys :thumbup:

A few more...










how my rear sits after I modified my d-cups and shortened my rear spring-perch this weekend.


----------



## xHoldenMcNeilx (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## bmpR32vw (Jun 13, 2008)

just finished by misha (rat4life)


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

:heart: Misha


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

bmpR32vw said:


> just finished by misha (rat4life)


Looking good


Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

Oscar Rau's Mk4 Jetta


Oscar Rau's Mk4 Jetta by e.shell, on Flickr


Oscar Rau's Mk4 Jetta by e.shell, on Flickr


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> we all know wobbie...
> 
> 
> Wobbie bagged E30 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr
> ...


this car was at the hard park meet in worcester last week...

I noticed the car you have listed... were you there as well? black jetta on bags, shaved trunk...some big lipped wheels, i forgot what they were now ... :laugh:


----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)

Wheels are finally done!


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

xHoldenMcNeilx said:


>


Hey that looks familiar  I still love how it looks with those wheels. They fit the car nice :thumbup: I am doing another mk6 Jetta from VA this weekend, lol.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> Hey that looks familiar  I still love how it looks with those wheels. They fit the car nice :thumbup: I am doing another mk6 Jetta from VA this weekend, lol.


:thumbup:


----------



## xHoldenMcNeilx (Mar 14, 2008)

hahaha thanks man i love how it turned out

:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Davey_Auers said:


> Wheels are finally done!


 Very nice!!


----------



## Mikey Pants (May 13, 2010)




----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Found this one yesterday :thumbup:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

x_GTI_x said:


> this car was at the hard park meet in worcester last week...
> 
> I noticed the car you have listed... were you there as well? black jetta on bags, shaved trunk...some big lipped wheels, i forgot what they were now ... :laugh:


 haha yeah the e30 was my buddies. 

But no I was not there, but my car is black, with a shaved trunk, but no big lipped wheels or bags haha. Some may think I was on bags, but I am not.:laugh:


----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

driveway shot by todd williams 83, on Flickr


----------



## Sobayb6 (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)

Photo Credit: Zak Depiero 
https://www.facebook.com/zakdepierophotography


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

livinzlyfe, i LOVE the last pic.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 
... 
and this.


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Some fresh content from DoD5!


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

prospal said:


>


 my favorite shot of your car so far buddy!


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> my favorite shot of your car so far buddy!


 thanks man! :beer: mine too


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

prospal said:


> Some fresh content from DoD5!
> 
> ic:
> 
> ic:


 :heart: :heart:


----------



## bmpR32vw (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

buddies car, he doesnt post too much


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Untitled by oneethree, on Flickr 

silly iPhone picture


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> ic:
> silly iPhone picture


 :drool: 
:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Untitled by oneethree, on Flickr
> 
> silly iPhone picture


 
Not bad for a phone shot!


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

prospal said:


> :drool:
> :heart:





[email protected] said:


> Not bad for a phone shot!


 :wave: :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's one from DustOff last weekend:


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

my brothers in that one


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Here's one from DustOff last weekend:


 Can't wait to get my SL14's! :thumbup:


----------



## MartijnV (Oct 18, 2011)

AndrewDaniels said:


>


 Whats this then? 
Not aired out or wont it go lower than most people on coilovers?


----------



## theCallie (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## POPOLGLI (Feb 12, 2011)

^^ Really like your car and your wheel


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

Brandt+Nues by VrDubssat, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

VRDubssat said:


> Brandt+Nues by VrDubssat, on Flickr


 Any more shots of this one?


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Any more shots of this one?


 Yessir I do. Brandt and I should be getting together here shortly to do shoot. 

Here is one from the drive up to Volksfest... 
 
Brandt rolling by VrDubssat, on Flickr 

 
Sonic GTG by VrDubssat, on Flickr


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Untitled by oneethree, on Flickr


----------



## bmpR32vw (Jun 13, 2008)

^ looking good


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Untitled by oneethree, on Flickr


----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

from Eurofest! 










Thanks my LI friend! :laugh:


----------



## bmpR32vw (Jun 13, 2008)

very nice:thumbup:


----------



## illalwaysbefasterthanyou (Apr 26, 2010)

*My P.O.S.*


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

from Eurofest! :heart:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks for all your help Will! 










-Kellen


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

98DUB said:


> Thanks for all your help Will!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Nena (May 31, 2010)




----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

98DUB said:


> Thanks for all your help Will!
> 
> ic:
> 
> -Kellen


:heart:



Nena said:


> ic:


:heart:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ForVWLife said:


>


Good times Dave :beer:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Coming together well man. 



jettaaddictionII said:


>


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

hiiiii will :wave:


my bagged 20th at goodman by e.shell, on Flickr


----------



## fillipo (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

I miss my brothers wagon.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

overedit! by gtijoey, on Flickr


GTIRAIN by gtijoey, on Flickr


----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## muesli (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

livinzlyfe said:


> I miss my brothers wagon.


me too! :laugh:



powdub said:


> ic:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Finally got some better pics and new tires.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

Finally got out with Brandt for a shoot...

Brandt+Letterkenny2 by VrDubssat, on Flickr


A4 and Passat2 by VrDubssat, on Flickr


Brandt's A4 in Letterkenny by VrDubssat, on Flickr


Brandt's A4 at Letterkenny by VrDubssat, on Flickr


Brandt's A4 at Letterkenny by VrDubssat, on Flickr

Oh and this cool kat tagged along as well...

tdi+building 34 by VrDubssat, on Flickr


Jeff's tdi at letterkenny by VrDubssat, on Flickr


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

one more just because. eace:


my bagged 20th at goodman by e.shell, on Flickr


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ Michael, your ride is looking awesome! I need to meet up with you and check it out sometime :thumbup:


----------



## WOB 99MK3 (Dec 5, 2005)

2010_Golf-10 by aaronmconway, on Flickr



2010_Golf-5 by aaronmconway, on Flickr


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

a61 by jigglesGS, on Flickr


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

like a sir :beer:


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)




----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## muesli (Jun 5, 2011)

*more pics on www.vwaudistyle.ch*


----------



## strumski (Jul 10, 2009)

nice seeing you guys sunday :wave:


----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)




----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

About time you posted a some pics of the new look. They came out great man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

GTIzlatko said:


> About time you posted a some pics of the new look. They came out great man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks ko!....i couldn't be happier with the work. Jason was good to me.... the center caps have to be redone, clearcoat came out hazey.....but man they look unbelievable. Seeya sometime soon?! I heard the bad news, hope everything is working itself out buddy!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


>


You know I :heart::heart: it


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You know I :heart::heart: it


:laugh::beer::beer:


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> thanks ko!....i couldn't be happier with the work. Jason was good to me.... the center caps have to be redone, clearcoat came out hazey.....but man they look unbelievable. Seeya sometime soon?! I heard the bad news, hope everything is working itself out buddy!


Thanks man, I think it'll be ok but you never know. All the wiring is messed up, bunch of stuff broken and some stuff stolen. Its at the dealership now so I am hoping I get in back in shape before I get my wheels back from Jason. 

We need to do a shoot together this year. :beer:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

GTIzlatko said:


> Thanks man, I think it'll be ok but you never know. All the wiring is messed up, bunch of stuff broken and some stuff stolen. Its at the dealership now so I am hoping I get in back in shape before I get my wheels back from Jason.
> 
> We need to do a shoot together this year. :beer:


absolutely man!


i'll stay in touch!:beer::thumbup:ic:


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

This season should be intresting..


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

r32polak said:


> This season should be intresting..


no :facepalm:


----------



## Quads (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

My bags are fitted today on my stage 2 GTI Edition 30 DSG!


















-Airlift V2
-Viar 444c
-Airlift slam xl front
-Dorbritz swaybar brackets
-OEM links shorten with +- 2"
-Bagyards classic rear bags


I totaly am in love! :heart:


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

Could someone re-post a picture of a mkv jetta or gti with airlift rears (nonslam series) and the u-bracket? would like to see how low they go.


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

see everyone at sowo.


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

Brian Wetzel Light Painting by e.shell, on Flickr

*rear only atm (willdue).


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

Heres mine at the SOWO bag stuffing party!


----------



## volks8 (Aug 28, 2008)

:beer: to all us!


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

Cburgs finest... by VrDubssat, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ericshell said:


> Brian Wetzel Light Painting by e.shell, on Flickr
> 
> *rear only atm (willdue).


What's going on here??


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> What's going on here??


. willldue's car. I am going a big video piece for him and his work, and the first day of shooting I took a few photos, and this was a light stacking photo that was my favorite of the day :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

steaguejr said:


> Could someone re-post a picture of a mkv jetta or gti with airlift rears (nonslam series) and the u-bracket? would like to see how low they go.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ericshell said:


> . willldue's car. I am going a big video piece for him and his work, and the first day of shooting I took a few photos, and this was a light stacking photo that was my favorite of the day :thumbup:


Nice, that should be pretty wild once it's all done :thumbup:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


>


not that we dont like to see your car but i think he asked for mk5 :laugh: :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

ForVWLife said:


> not that we dont like to see your car but i think he asked for mk5 :laugh: :wave:


Lol

Here's a photo of a Mk5 on Performance rears


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Lol
> 
> Here's a photo of a Mk5 on Performance rears


Thanks, and the rear perch isn't cut off either?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

steaguejr said:


> Thanks, and the rear perch isn't cut off either?


Correct, the upper spring perches are still in place.


----------



## jdi9589 (May 17, 2012)

thanks bagriders!


----------



## VWKW (Sep 27, 2008)

All ready for the season now that my bags came.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

Just finished last night, still got a little work to do


----------



## boopstatus (Aug 2, 2009)

Finally, after waiting the last 2 months of a deployment to get back home to boxes of air ride, I get to post this. Now I'm waiting for a notch that no one around me knows how to do haha. Have to redo my hardwood from the rear seat delete through the hatch, but zero of the install is visable.


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

SoWo


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

jdi9589 said:


> thanks bagriders!


----------



## SouRce4 (Aug 14, 2006)

Quick Dirty Pic.... More to come when she is closer to being done... THANK YOU BAGRIDERS!


From BMW e21


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

*FV-QR*


Untitled by oneethree, on Flickr


----------



## IDRIVEFAST (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey Jeremy and Jeff @bagriders sorry about all the hassle about the v2 management, i was so confused, 

- AJ


_MG_2627 by AJGottron, on Flickr


_MG_2628 by AJGottron, on Flickr


_MG_2638 by AJGottron, on Flickr


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

that's nice^^

Finally got the wheels on, but of course got a flat 30min into the drive to sowo.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

SouRce4 said:


> Quick Dirty Pic.... More to come when she is closer to being done... THANK YOU BAGRIDERS!
> 
> 
> From BMW e21


 Sweeeeet!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

IDRIVEFAST said:


> _MG_2638 by AJGottron, on Flickr


Mother of god!


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

Bag Riders and Airlift :heart:


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

Couple from SoWo


----------



## toddzilla (Jan 30, 2009)

Few shots from sowo..


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

What are those wheels? http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/ajgottron/7231106884/


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

juldupp said:


> What are those wheels? http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/ajgottron/7231106884/


look like RS's without the waffle caps.


----------



## MatGervais (Feb 21, 2012)

toddzilla said:


> Few shots from sowo..


woww 9.5" in the front? offset?


----------



## vwva123 (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

Will! why weren't you at sowo! i was looking for you! haha. anyways I got your booth and a bunch of the cars in front of it in my video. feel free to use it if you would like!

https://vimeo.com/42786299

and just to add to the photos 

Light Painting with Jacob Tompkins! by e.shell, on Flickr


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

just need to thank everyone at bag riders again for bringing a strut re-build kit to sowo for me. I really appreciate it. :beer:


----------



## toddzilla (Jan 30, 2009)

MatGervais said:


> woww 9.5" in the front? offset?


et35 on all 4 :laugh:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

ericshell said:


> Will! why weren't you at sowo! i was looking for you! haha. anyways I got your booth and a bunch of the cars in front of it in my video. feel free to use it if you would like!


I was looking for will too! :laugh:

here's one of alex's car


Alex's Bagged MK4 on MAE's @SOWO 2012 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

My trunk setup progression








I reccomend the solopan removes 50% of the compressor noise inside te car








Gotta finish dat wooden floor, its gonna be hard to fit my tank :S


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Another picture I've seen from SOWO.


Untitled by oneethree, on Flickr

:beer:


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

alotta poke and tire getting in the way 
 
DSC_0558 by Bierce IV, on Flickr 

rear: 
 
DSC_0568 by Bierce IV, on Flickr 

front: 
 
DSC_0559 by Bierce IV, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0571 by Bierce IV, on Flickr


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

toddzilla said:


> Few shots from sowo..


 Well played


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> I was looking for will too! :laugh:
> 
> here's one of alex's car
> 
> ...


 Nicely done sir :wave:


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

Here's my mk6 jetta. 


























Side skirts are on order


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Asicks (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

here are a few from sowo of mine 

















\


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

Wagon love + bag riders= SICKNESS


----------



## greeneyedbandit38 (Jul 27, 2006)

just a few IPhone pics of mine and my girls car.....


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

put a ring on that finger :beer::beer:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

wwtd said:


> Wagon love + bag riders= SICKNESS


 looks awesome. 

I remember this car while rolling back from SOWO on I85. I was driving the black MK4 jetta on gold wheels. haha


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Nicely done sir :wave:


 Thanks! 

 
Bagged WRX at SOWO 2012 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

DGK_KGD said:


> put a ring on that finger :beer::beer:


 Do it.


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> looks awesome.
> 
> I remember this car while rolling back from SOWO on I85. I was driving the black MK4 jetta on gold wheels. haha


 Thanks. I think my wife got a video of your car. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ericshell said:


> Will! why weren't you at sowo! i was looking for you! haha. anyways I got your booth and a bunch of the cars in front of it in my video. feel free to use it if you would like!


 Thanks for the video shots! I wish I could have made it down this year


----------



## Jquick24 (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Finally took some pictures of my car. Big thanks to Bagriders and their patience with my retarded questions.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

And I love the exta gauges, with the 42 draft designs blue LEDs they look PERFECT. The red LED was a touch too dim for my taste. 

And yes, I need to clean my interior badly.


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

need a frame notch


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## Mike GoFast (Mar 6, 2006)

Got a little feature. Thanks again for all the support guys. 

http://that-steez.com/coke-white-classy/


----------



## Rolando_TX (Oct 14, 2008)

****ty Phone pic


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

It's bagged I swear


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Ben from RI said:


> It's bagged I swear


 yunotdoneyet?!?!:heart:


----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

^^^^:snowcool::heart::thumbup:


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

I was gunna delete the watermark, but I decided I really like this dude takin shots of my car


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

^


----------



## Dinoeggxo (Jun 2, 2012)

Yaris


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

THE YARIS!!!!! LOVE THAT CAR!!! That thing is sweet. The pink stache has its premier on vortex.


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)




----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

white pepper said:


>


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

here ya go Will&Rali


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

I can email hi-res if you would like. I :heart: BagRiders!


----------



## garwee (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i :heart: these two shots



>


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> opcorn:


???


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Dinoeggxo said:


> Yaris


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

7332791840_6395c2fb3b_k by 2LO2SLO, on Flickr

7332798968_f9c8b9baae_k by 2LO2SLO, on Flickr

7332788392_773f9a93a7_k by 2LO2SLO, on Flickr

7332801864_95868b3ffa_k by 2LO2SLO, on Flickr

7332784894_73892ea4ea_k by 2LO2SLO, on Flickr

7332769850_c82d10fa99_k by 2LO2SLO, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

VR6VR6 said:


> 7332798968_f9c8b9baae_k by 2LO2SLO, on Flickr


clean :thumbup:


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> clean :thumbup:


Thanks Will. I WILL have a 20th valance by H2Oi…


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

206a by VrDubssat, on Flickr


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

B6 love


----------



## Mike GoFast (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

sowoo


Bagged CC at SOWO '12 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


Bagged MKVI at SOWO '12 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Wastegate13 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Awesome!!


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

VR6VR6 said:


> 7332791840_6395c2fb3b_k by 2LO2SLO, on Flickr
> 
> 7332798968_f9c8b9baae_k by 2LO2SLO, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Ahh, T-Red, my favorite color
Content:


----------



## 20thgti187 (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## tgidave (May 14, 2008)




----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

AndrewDaniels said:


> Ahh, T-Red, my favorite color
> Content:


:wave: :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## ICEMNGTI (May 15, 2010)

Check out this video on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRfRVTb2O5I&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Thanks Bag Riders :beer:


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

Just took some nice shots from my car!


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Girlfriend got me a shirt too :heart:


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## toddzilla (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## volks8 (Aug 28, 2008)

on my way to wuste 2012.








at the show. and thats me dieing in +100 degrees


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

proect r32 AWD GLI! finnally done!


----------



## VWKW (Sep 27, 2008)

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?nesf2q


----------



## denzo337 (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Should have a 2012 Beetle to post here very soon!


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Here's my GLI vs. a stock GLI I found in the parking lot at work. Decided to snag a quick comparison shot.:laugh:

AirLift XLs up front. Still need to dial in the whole car, then a full car shot will show up. :beer:


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

random by Bierce IV, on Flickr


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)

Shiny Wheels Are Shiny by David-Auerbach, on Flickr


----------



## bkby69 (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)




----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

B&W Graffiti by VrDubssat, on Flickr


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

took these with my new camera i just picked up earlier this week


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Bagged B6 S4 - side at SOWO '12 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr 

 
Bagged B6 S4 - rear at SOWO '12 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## POPOLGLI (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## FSI_GT30 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

just a late night garage teaser. front passenger side still needs notched. still on the stock 215/55s. should go lower with a little smaller tire. 

 

-wes


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

looks awesome! Can't wait to see some side shots.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

My GTI by todd williams 83, on Flickr


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)




----------



## Rolando_TX (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## iSuni (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)

BBYes by David-Auerbach, on Flickr 
 
Southport Beach by David-Auerbach, on Flickr 
 
Southport Beach by David-Auerbach, on Flickr


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

FSI_GT30 said:


>


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

iSuni said:


>


 Stunning !


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

jwcardy said:


> just a late night garage teaser. front passenger side still needs notched. still on the stock 215/55s. should go lower with a little smaller tire.
> 
> 
> 
> -wes


 Nice Wes!


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

jwcardy said:


> -wes


 Can't wait to see this with whatever wheels you're going to run. :heart:


----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)

so nice!!! all three shots!:beer:


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

Minor_Threat said:


>


 Great shot hope to see this at CULT!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

super clean. Love the wheels too. Usually not a big fan of white, but the car pulls it off.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

98DUB said:


>


 Since I LOVE to quote pictures 

Looks great man:thumbup:


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

That plate just kills it IMO. Makes it look like a wacky photoshop.


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

1 from Leavenworth


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

looks like Jesse's R next to you.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

More pics of my wifes 2012 Beetle. Still running stock 215/55 tires. Still needs a notch. Put it in a VW show the day after I bagged it and won my class. 

-Wes


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

hate those cars, but that trunk setup is ****ing killer. :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## saveFred (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

tires are coming in tomorrow. I'll be running 205's on a 8.5 in rim so i can tuck more


----------



## baebis (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm from sweden, here's my daily!


----------



## Bakerrrr (Aug 14, 2008)

jwcardy said:


>


 
:beer::beer: 

Looks great, still not sure how I feel about the black on the side of the car though... but I'll get over it.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

20vtVdubb said:


> tires are coming in tomorrow. I'll be running 205's on a 8.5 in rim so i can tuck more


 Having your lip that low doesn't count if your rear is all the way up unfortunately


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

^


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

^^ opcorn: 

and another one of mine i found


----------



## Gyntry (Nov 17, 2009)

Quick iPhone takes of dirty car:


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Bakerrrr said:


> :beer::beer:
> 
> Looks great, still not sure how I feel about the black on the side of the car though... but I'll get over it.


 its just vinyl. my wife wanted it to have that retro theme. i chose to go with vinyl so when we get tired of it and want to go with a different look i can just rip it off.


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

^Love that molding


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

98DUB said:


> ^Love that molding


 get it.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

 
DSC_0692 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

98DUB said:


> ^Love that molding


 Thanks!


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> looks like Jesse's R next to you.


 The kindergarten cop? I think he has euro bumpers and a shaved hatch.


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Must be a bagged R page. 

Grant's .:R on Work meisters 

 
Grants .:R at Tunerlife by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr 

 
Grants .:R at Tunerlife by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I spy some Golf R's that need wheels :laugh::laugh: 




gti.jon said:


> ^^ opcorn:
> 
> and another one of mine i found


 Looking sharp :beer::beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I spy some Golf R's that need wheels :laugh::laugh:


  








:laugh:


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I spy some Golf R's that need wheels :laugh::laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 BR Approval:snowcool: I need to get a real shoot done :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

powdub said:


>


 Nice wheel choice


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

yeah Ian, I love it


----------



## 4TheHonor (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

jwcardy said:


>


 Sweet!


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

Will, I need bigger shocks


----------



## iSuni (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Gyntry (Nov 17, 2009)

iSuni said:


>


 Nice butt.


----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)

Sunset by David-Auerbach, on Flickr


----------



## RohclemGTI (Dec 5, 2009)

a few quick iphone snaps of mine havent had a chance to get some legit pics


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

One of the best united's yet :beer:


----------



## RohclemGTI (Dec 5, 2009)

98DUB said:


> One of the best united's yet :beer:


 thanx:thumbup::beer:


----------



## dmarian (Dec 23, 2005)




----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

I want some new wheels...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

wwtd said:


> Will, I need bigger shocks


 Give us a call :thumbup:


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

Do you still sell the block style Bag Riders stickers? If not, you should bring 'em back :thumbup:


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## giusep4 (Jun 4, 2009)

IMG_2105 by crazycornuto9, on Flickr 
 
IMG_1700 by crazycornuto9, on Flickr 
 
trees by crazycornuto9, on Flickr


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

_JDS6138 by xstartxtodayx, on Flickr 

Thanks Jon!


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

A few updated pictures, had a great time at SoWo good seeing you guys :thumbup: 
















And finally finished the manual set up, too bad it'll be gone soon 








The pod was custom made from the oem cup holder by my friend Mike Myers aka reynolds9000 came out amazing oem+


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

For some reason the pics aren't working for me? If they are forgive the double posts


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

IMG_3383 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr 

 
IMG_3388 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr 

 
IMG_3389 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr


----------



## xHoldenMcNeilx (Mar 14, 2008)

:beer::beer:


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

:beer: 
for a local


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eurosports/7437569920/in/photostream 

will i sent you a pm btw :beer::beer:


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

New strecthed tires 
205/40's on 18.5's


----------



## 20thgti187 (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

C.Raynes said:


> _JDS6138 by xstartxtodayx, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks Jon!


 :heart::heart:


----------



## ClownCar139 (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

One from Cult Classic


----------



## strumski (Jul 10, 2009)

Layed Out At The Park by David-Auerbach, on Flickr 

:wave: wish you guys came to layed out at the park maybe next year :thumbup:


----------



## Brah (Mar 5, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

Borther love! :wave:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

DSC_0007 by Kellen_H, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0026 by Kellen_H, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0004 by Kellen_H, on Flickr


----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)

The Sunset Will Never Charm Us by David-Auerbach, on Flickr 
 
The Sunset Will Never Charm Us by David-Auerbach, on Flickr 
 
Layed Out At The Park by David-Auerbach, on Flickr 
 
Layed Out At The Park by David-Auerbach, on Flickr 
 
Layed Out At The Park by David-Auerbach, on Flickr 
 
Layed Out At The Park by David-Auerbach, on Flickr


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## RohclemGTI (Dec 5, 2009)

moar


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

joebags said:


>


 So much awesomeness!


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> So much awesomeness!


 Thank you very much!


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

Photos courtesy of MKippen


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Hey gti.jon, the GLI looks great with the twists. :thumbup::wave:

Just finished the install...finally :screwy:

Still dialing in the fine details.:thumbup:

photo by miotke, on Flickr


----------



## RednBlackVr97 (Jan 17, 2009)

just installed this yesterday i need to modify the front a little to get about 1/2 lower so it sits even but here she is


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

TH Lines and MKIII's are always so classy :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Bagged R rollin' by FL4T photography, on Flickr


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

^ BOB's photo's and wheels


----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

gti.jon said:


> Photos courtesy of MKippen


Looking fly :beer::beer:


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Looking fly :beer::beer:


check your emails, need to get those parts asap


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Side roller copy by FL4T photography, on Flickr


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

swfloridamk6 said:


>


So jealous of you Golf/GTI guys...no cubby's for us Jetta folk


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

powdub said:


>


:heart:


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

Quick cell shots


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

Build thread for the air suspension?



powdub said:


>


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## mk4_Rich (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

mk4_Rich said:


>


This page is full of awesomeness :beer:


----------



## little mikey (Mar 23, 2005)

do i fit in?


thanks to homie aaron for the shot .....new pics to come with new rollers if i ever get them completed

~mikey m.


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Mike's bagged GTI on classics by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

ill get some better shots this weekend with a real camera... tires were just mounted yesterday.








:thumbup::beer:


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

x_GTI_x said:


> ill get some better shots this weekend with a real camera... tires were just mounted yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes please!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> Mike's bagged GTI on classics by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


Beautiful :beer:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

1920x1080_3 by oneethree, on Flickr


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> 1920x1080_3 by oneethree, on Flickr


:thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Todd's gti by todd williams 83, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

little mikey said:


> do i fit in?
> 
> 
> thanks to homie aaron for the shot .....new pics to come with new rollers if i ever get them completed
> ...


We will be seeing you soon sir. :beer::beer:


----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## GtImpulse (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)

Sunset 7/12/1 by David-Auerbach, on Flickr

Sunset 7/12/12 by David-Auerbach, on Flickr


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ Fantastic.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Andy From shutter garage snapped an rear shot


----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## MK6 BOB (Apr 24, 2011)

CCW reflection roller by BobAy photography, on Flickr


----------



## MK6 BOB (Apr 24, 2011)

Me water tower copy by BobAy photography, on Flickr


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

^:heart:ic:


----------



## MK6 BOB (Apr 24, 2011)

Me Roll copy by BobAy photography, on Flickr


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

^^

Nice shots bobby


----------



## MK6 BOB (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## EDGAR 16V+20V (Mar 8, 2010)

Bad phone Pictures :banghead:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

EDGAR 16V+20V said:


>


Actually really really like this :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RednBlackVr97 (Jan 17, 2009)

airlift slam fronts and airlift performance rears


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

me and joebags


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

lots of sex on one page.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## little mikey (Mar 23, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> We will be seeing you soon sir. :beer::beer:


yes you will  :thumbup:

~mikey m.


----------



## MK6 BOB (Apr 24, 2011)

CCW B&W by BobAy photography, on Flickr


----------



## xHoldenMcNeilx (Mar 14, 2008)

couple new ones


----------



## 4TheHonor (Oct 8, 2007)

EDGAR 16V+20V said:


> Bad phone Pictures :banghead:


I think black bolts would really set those wheels off.


----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)

Sherwood Island by David-Auerbach, on Flickr

Sherwood Island by David-Auerbach, on Flickr

Sherwood Island by David-Auerbach, on Flickr


----------



## tgidave (May 14, 2008)




----------



## EDGAR 16V+20V (Mar 8, 2010)

4TheHonor said:


> I think black bolts would really set those wheels off.


Wheels Are For Sale...
So...new owner can do the black bolts...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

tgidave said:


>


 Avants never cease to amaze me.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/...urrent=283757_261009877345724_634190265_n.jpg
See everyone at WF !


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## CoopersVR6 (Jul 30, 2007)

all cars done on bagrider kits...


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

It's not pretty because it's not done but the air is...


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)

Waterfest 18


----------



## MK6 BOB (Apr 24, 2011)

Fitted Color by BobAy photography, on Flickr


----------



## B Lahr (Aug 8, 2011)

*Waterfest18*









:wave:


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

^^^^Look at that goon sitting behind your car :wave:


----------



## mike410 (Jul 24, 2012)

First post on the vortex. Long time lurker. Finally got my air all installed.

Huge thanks to John for helping answer all my questions and getting me everything I needed.











I will post more pics when I get them with a proper camera.


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

My Gti by todd williams 83, on Flickr


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## iSuni (May 18, 2011)




----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

new backround ^^^^


----------



## apoleski (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

this counts


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Some shots I've come across from WF18!

First three from Zak DePiero, last one from GoAPR.com


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ForVWLife said:


> this counts


 Thanks for the hardlines Dave :beer:


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoopersVR6 (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## FSI_GT30 (Aug 7, 2011)

finally a front shot.. but with new shoes!  thx BR


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

FSI_GT30 said:


> finally a front shot.. but with new shoes!  thx BR


  

please let me know before you get rid of those beautiful wheels!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

 
DSC_0719 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)




----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

Phase one of the install is done. 

Airlift XL front, SS-5 w/ D-cups in the back. Accuair management (current manual mode until I get the sensors mounted up). 

 
Accuair Install by RU1NED, on Flickr 

 
Accuair Install by RU1NED, on Flickr


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Thanks to Bagriders for all the support throughout the years* :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^ :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

 
DSC_0731 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

johnnyR32 said:


> DSC_0731 by vwdork, on Flickr


 Ohhhhh Yeeeaaahhhh........ (Inside Joke below) :laugh:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> Ohhhhh Yeeeaaahhhh........ (Inside Joke below) :laugh:


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> DSC_0731 by vwdork, on Flickr


 damn john, :depressed:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Johnny, that looks amazing! 

I figured this should be posted in here too. :thumbup:


----------



## fillipo (Feb 17, 2010)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8010/7681682774_35a77f28c2_b.jpg 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/anthonysundell/7681157476/in/photostream/lightbox/ 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/anthonysundell/7689034988/in/photostream/lightbox/


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Johnny, that looks amazing!


 Thanks, Rali. :beer:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

RU1NED said:


> Phase one of the install is done.
> 
> Airlift XL front, SS-5 w/ D-cups in the back. Accuair management (current manual mode until I get the sensors mounted up).
> 
> ...





johnnyR32 said:


> DSC_0731 by vwdork, on Flickr





BLKSUNSHINE said:


>


 :thumbup:ic:


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/aa295/vwgti337vw/?action=view&current=facebook_-1800266714jpg.jpg


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

still rocking your guys sticker


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

jettaaddictionII said:


> still rocking your guys sticker


 Me too! Except on the rear window 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

:heart::heart::heart: @matt m


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)

F*cking Classy by David-Auerbach, on Flickr


----------



## Rolando_TX (Oct 14, 2008)

My new ride!


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

like that a lot ^


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

Rolando_TX said:


> My new ride!


 Omg! Well done sir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plastik-Avenger (Feb 17, 2010)

Rainy shots of PGJettaFTW's new shoes... 















































Full set here- http://www.flickr.com/photos/plastikavenger/sets/72157630916412066/ 

:beer:


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

^ love the wheels man... i fell in love with them at waterfest this year. :thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ Those 3SDM wheels are awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

3DSM's are my new obsession. Seriously considering selling my Keskins and getting these.


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Plastik-Avenger said:


> Rainy shots of PGJettaFTW's new shoes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Man, I'd say that's one FLY GLI :thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

IMG_8387 by dhenr012, on Flickr


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

James Lorensen 50mm Brenizer 37 shot by e.shell, on Flickr 

 
Matt Cajka by e.shell, on Flickr 

 
Prosto Brenizer 24 shot at 50mm by e.shell, on Flickr


----------



## mikeyglamour (Aug 28, 2007)

orau22 said:


>


 gimme yo wheelz :sly: 

Looks dope dude :thumbup::beer:


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> 3DSM's are my new obsession. Seriously considering selling my Keskins and getting these.


 not your keskins


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

im suprised this gif hasnt been used....so im posting a pic to use it :laugh: 



















:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::wave: hi will


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

98DUB said:


> not your keskins


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ForVWLife said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::wave: hi will


 :wave:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

ForVWLife said:


>


 My word  That BMW is ridiculous! Any more shots?!


----------



## arclight1 (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)

Gli Light Painting by David-Auerbach, on Flickr


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

P1030072 by dhenr012, on Flickr 

 
P1030071 by dhenr012, on Flickr


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

ParkeR32 said:


>


 Sometimes less "editing" is more :thumbup: 
But still looks fantastic


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

yeah i suck at editing lol i was just messing around on photobucket because the picture was really light so i tried to fix it the best i can  thanks tho :thumbup:


----------



## SoIAteABlueWaffleToday (Aug 7, 2012)

mikes gti now on futuras 
 
DSC_0010 by soiateapancaketoday, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0007 by soiateapancaketoday, on Flickr


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

ForVWLife said:


> im suprised this gif hasnt been used....so im posting a pic to use it :laugh:


 Car is almost as sexy as the owner. no ****


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## 4TheHonor (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

I saw the photo above and thought this... 










Love the pic BTW.


----------



## 4TheHonor (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hahaha 

and thanks


----------



## xHoldenMcNeilx (Mar 14, 2008)

Bag Riders equipped:wave:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)




----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ Very nice! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

From today at VAGfair
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

DSC_0318.jpg by j zoebisch, on Flickr


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

Looks sick ^

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

BR


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm in South Burlington :wave:


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Added my second sticker ever to my car


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

taken by dannyhsu:beer:


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

Damn want them more and more every time I see the.. Andy p you pull those off very nicely man.:beer:


----------



## MK6 BOB (Apr 24, 2011)

From VAG Fair, by DannyHsu


BAGGAGE by danny_hsu, on Flickr


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

sliceoflife said:


> Damn want them more and more every time I see the.. Andy p you pull those off very nicely man.:beer:


Thanks man! Super happy with them, hit up Forge for a set!


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Obligatory Work Instagram Shot :laugh:


----------



## Murphy95 (Jul 18, 2008)

DSC_0126 by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


DSC_0122 by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


DSC_0129 by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Señor BigJuts said:


>


:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Andy P said:


>


So good Andy!


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

looks sick i think i saw this cruising down newbridge road :beer:


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

Jayy said:


> looks sick i think i saw this cruising down newbridge road :beer:


haha yea most likely, i live on that road


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## EDGAR 16V+20V (Mar 8, 2010)

*My Kind Of Bags..!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> Added my second sticker ever to my car


You're a wild man Sean :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

EDGAR 16V+20V said:


>


:beer: Both cars look top notch!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

vDuByu92 said:


>


clean


----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)




----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Just finished bagging this one using parts from bagriders :thumbup:
on the ground! 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8288/7847501408_45e6542836_c.jpg[/img] IMG_4079 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...ickr.com/7275/7847502194_8ed32efffd.jpg[/img] IMG_4077 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...ickr.com/8281/7847530058_da95b30410.jpg[/img] IMG_4025 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7276/7847505544_389604d7f4_c.jpg[/img] IMG_4071 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Awesome Misha!



Rat4Life said:


> Just finished bagging this one using parts from bagriders :thumbup:
> on the ground!
> 
> IMG_4079


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Scooch said:


>


Mmmmm


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## bmpR32vw (Jun 13, 2008)

knew it was only a matter of time!

looks good:beer:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't always post pix of my car,
but when i do, i post it for Bag Riders.


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> :laugh::laugh:


So perfect Will :thumbup:


----------



## Quads (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

:heart: Will, All the way from cali.


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Rat4Life said:


>


HE'S BACK!


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## phoenix94 (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

RU1NED said:


>


Nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Bork said:


> So perfect Will :thumbup:


:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ShadowWabbit said:


> I don't always post pix of my car,
> but when i do, i post it for Bag Riders.


:laugh: I'm loving that caption


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)

Wekfest East by David-Auerbach, on Flickr

Wekfest East by David-Auerbach, on Flickr


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Davey_Auers said:


>


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

some bagriders action at wekfest :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ForVWLife said:


> some bagriders action at wekfest :thumbup::thumbup:


YES!


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> YES!


this ones better  apparently pandas like my daily :laugh:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

bags vs static. Maine edition.


Dan and I's MK4's by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


Dan and I's MK4s overlooking the piscataqua river and the bridges by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*


DSC_0716 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

Last picture i took of it before i decided to shave the bay and 6 months later... :banghead:


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

ForVWLife said:


> im suprised this gif hasnt been used....so im posting a pic to use it :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely perfect! I'll contribute once I finish my set up :thumbup:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## IDRIVEFAST (Apr 25, 2010)

Bagged MKV by AJGottron, on Flickr


Bagged MKV by AJGottron, on Flickr


Bagged MKV by AJGottron, on Flickr


Bagged MKV by AJGottron, on Flickr




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dburg123 (Mar 22, 2010)

complements or RichieMK4Rich


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> bags vs static. Maine edition.
> 
> 
> Dan and I's MK4's by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


Fantastic shots Richard :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> DSC_0716 by vwdork, on Flickr


I don't always like black wheels.. but when I do, they're HREs


----------



## MK6 BOB (Apr 24, 2011)

CCW Classic's by BobAy photography, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

MK6 BOB said:


> CCW Classic's by BobAy photography, on Flickr


Beautiful


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

City Shoot by trevormgrimes, on Flickr


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


>


the wheels are forsale.............................


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

lowerthanzimmy said:


> the wheels are forsale.............................



I should convince Rali to buy them for his B5..


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> I don't always like black wheels.. but when I do, they're HREs


Nice quote


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Pic curtousy of hrama803 :thumbup: (and yes still needs a notch).


----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> DSC_0716 by vwdork, on Flickr


This is beautiful :beer:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## Wastegate13 (May 3, 2006)

Bag Riders sticker barely visible.


----------



## .:BULLFROG:. (Apr 6, 2010)

Still waiting on wheels, so in the meantime changed my floating tank back to a more classy look 

Before 
 

After 
 

Who said windshield banners were just for windshields:laugh:


----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

ForVWLife said:


> opcorn:


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)

Without you guys this would not be possible...:thumbup: 










:heart::laugh:


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

Looking great Neven!:thumbup:


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

This was a few hundred miles after leaving for San Francisco from WaterWerks on the Bay. 

 
IMG_1631 by miotke, on Flickr 

Full kit from BagRiders with a full AirLift strut/bag and management system. :thumbup:


----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

wwtd said:


>


 So awesome :laugh:


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

Tiggy!!! :beer:


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

hazy450 said:


> Tiggy!!! :beer:


 Wow!!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

hazy450 said:


> Tiggy!!!


 Very nice! 
is it wrapped? if so,did you do it by yourself?


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

Rat4Life said:


> Very nice!
> is it wrapped? if so,did you do it by yourself?


 Not wrapped.....even better, its plasti dip! and yes i plasti dip cars. www.facebook.com/panhandledippers


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

hazy450 said:


> Not wrapped.....even better, its plasti dip! and yes i plasti dip cars. www.facebook.com/panhandledippers


Hmm interesting, how durable is it?
Do you have to re-coat it often?


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)




----------



## iSuni (May 18, 2011)




----------



## MK6 BOB (Apr 24, 2011)

From Dubs on The Boards :thumbup:


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

I am really in need of a proper photo shoot


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Wheels show up tomorrow!!


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## yvesdemers (Jan 25, 2006)

ARE30TWO said:


>


If anybody know the owner of the red MK1 Rabbit please let me know, I think he's on e-Level and I need info about sensor location...


----------



## -GLXTACY- (Feb 17, 2006)

Just installed


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)




----------



## muesli (Jun 5, 2011)

*Wörthersee Reloaded 2.0*


----------



## 85vwgolfer (May 5, 2006)

09 Laser blue GLI... 

*side note thanks Bag Riders for the quick shipping of my compressors and shiz!*


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## volks8 (Aug 28, 2008)

ic: on the new camera. ill get better.


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

Flossin' by weyerc, on Flickr


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

:wave:


Eric Shell's 20th - Fitment Closeups by e.shell, on Flickr


Eric Shell's 20th - Epic Natural Lighting by e.shell, on Flickr


Eric Shell's 20th - Wide shot by e.shell, on Flickr


----------



## MK6 BOB (Apr 24, 2011)

:wave:


Silo by BobAy photography, on Flickr


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wish i had a better camera for this. My buddy thats working on it said its getting lifted another 10 inches so maybe we will set up an actual shoot when i can get fully under it


----------



## Bakerrrr (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

^your car is amazing:heart: I gave you a vote at DOTB too :wave:


----------



## volks8 (Aug 28, 2008)

todays ic:


----------



## MK6 BOB (Apr 24, 2011)

Chris' GTI by BobAy photography, on Flickr


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks buddy


----------



## MK6 BOB (Apr 24, 2011)

llllllll vr6 lllllll said:


> Thanks buddy


No problemo!


----------



## Bakerrrr (Aug 14, 2008)

ParkeR32 said:


> ^your car is amazing:heart: I gave you a vote at DOTB too :wave:


:heart: Thanks  Took first place :beer:


----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)




----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ Fancy :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dburg123 (Mar 22, 2010)

a couple more compliments of Mr. Liek


----------



## theCallie (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)

Brenizer Method by David-Auerbach, on Flickr 
 
IMG_2422 by David-Auerbach, on Flickr 
 
IMG_2438 by David-Auerbach, on Flickr


----------



## confused. (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Good stuff guys and gals


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

DSC_6711 by SOUTHRNFRESH, on Flickr 

:wave:


----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

RU1NED said:


> DSC_6711 by SOUTHRNFRESH, on Flickr
> 
> :wave:


 Love this :thumbup:


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

joebags said:


>


 :heart:


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

RU1NED said:


> :heart:


 Thanks and I really love the last shot you put up, that shoot came out great of yours.:heart:


----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## dburg123 (Mar 22, 2010)

RU1NED said:


> DSC_6711 by SOUTHRNFRESH, on Flickr
> 
> :wave:


 b e a utiful sir! :thumbup:


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

3 by Jordan Chronister, on Flickr


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

^easily one of my favorite cars :thumbup:


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

see you boys at h20 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

MK6 BOB said:


> Chris' GTI by BobAy photography, on Flickr


 I miss having a set of these wheels.


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

Finally getting somewhere close to where I want it..


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

Brandt's fresh A4 by VrDubssat, on Flickr


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

Doug's rhd corrado by VrDubssat, on Flickr


----------



## Murphy95 (Jul 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

 
HRE 504 by S.Murphy95, on Flickr 

 
HRE 504 by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

how about a video? I know oscar loves you guys, and I got your sticker right in the beginning. :thumbup: 
Oscar Rau's Mk4 Jetta from eric shell on Vimeo.


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

dburg123 said:


> b e a utiful sir! :thumbup:





joebags said:


> Thanks and I really love the last shot you put up, that shoot came out great of yours.:heart:


 Thanks fellas. Can't wait for this weekend! :beer:


----------



## xHoldenMcNeilx (Mar 14, 2008)

awesome video man... 

here is some of Erik's jetta enjoy 

all photos can be found on Alles Gute 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/ESM-Wheels/176950415700895


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## confused. (Sep 28, 2011)

:heart: 



sliceoflife said:


>


----------



## mikeyglamour (Aug 28, 2007)

Almost done, different wheels if vehicle doesn't sell.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

New wheels. Need better pictars. 

 
Untitled by oneethree, on Flickr


----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

one moar. 

 
Untitled by oneethree, on Flickr


----------



## CrAZY_EuRo (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> one moar.
> 
> 
> Untitled by oneethree, on Flickr


 very nice :beer:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Jayy said:


> very nice :beer:


 thank you sir. :beer:


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

Analog setup on the daily


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Better shot. 

 
Untitled by oneethree, on Flickr


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Pics by Sparky. Location Nurotag Miami


----------



## xHoldenMcNeilx (Mar 14, 2008)

Some of the Watercooled IND guys out on the beach
Enjoy


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

Jeremy Z.'s Mk4 : 1552 3-piece Teardrops by e.shell, on Flickr


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks for the help on the phone with this car Will :thumbup:


Bryan Paglione // H2Oi 2012 by Ronaldo.S, on Flickr


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

Nick's A4 by Jordan Chronister, on Flickr


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

H2OI by E&C Photography, on Flickr


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Wastegate13 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

xHoldenMcNeilx said:


> awesome video man...
> 
> here is some of Erik's jetta enjoy
> 
> ...


Wow, amazing. Two of the best looking Jettas made together can't be beat. ❤👍


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the photos (and video) guys and gals. Some truly awesome content on this page


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

Mayor McCheese said:


>



:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

RU1NED by DeathLens | MJB Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/aa295/vwgti337vw/?action=view&current=8055416806_a0a81be781_b.jpg


----------



## UnorthodoxCreations (Jan 18, 2011)

Bagged on Airlift Universal Crafter Pack 75563 struts front and rear bought through Bagriders as well as a few other fittings and miscellaneous parts.


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Sammi_S (Aug 23, 2005)

Bag Riders, u guys are great and ur customer service is even better heres a pic of my car with Air Lift XL ... a nice little as end shot !


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Not a beauty shot by any means. Just wanted to show you can take a bagged car out for a spin on the Tail of the Dragon aka Deals Gap Highway 129. I was the only bagged car, handled extremely well. :thumbup:


----------



## Sammi_S (Aug 23, 2005)

A Nice side shot of my car taken by a friend

And I'm a Happy Bag Riders customer from Canada


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Taken at Tail of the Dragon


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

dubb34r said:


> Taken at Tail of the Dragon


Wait... You can still drive a car spiritedly with bags?


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

98DUB said:


> Wait... You can still drive a car spiritedly with bags?


Craziness I tell ya. :screwy:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

:beer:

Patrick is the man.


----------



## KEVINsquared (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

KEVINsquared said:


>


:heart:


----------



## ohwowee (Apr 15, 2011)

Untitled by ohwowee, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Sammi_S said:


> A Nice side shot of my car taken by a friend
> 
> And I'm a Happy Bag Riders customer from Canada


teal and black :thumbup:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Haven't posted in here in a while lol..


ugh love this color and this car is super clean.


bagged E46 at h2oi 2012 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


bagged E46 at h2oi 2012 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> Haven't posted in here in a while lol..
> 
> 
> ugh love this color and this car is super clean.
> ...


that thing was beat....the fenders on the other side were falling off

they also look like complete junk regardless of the horrible body work


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

ForVWLife said:


> that thing was beat....the fenders on the other side were falling off
> 
> they also look like complete junk regardless of the horrible body work


I didn't see the other side haha... I just like the paint, mainly


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> Haven't posted in here in a while lol..
> 
> 
> ugh love this color and this car is super clean.
> ...


Who's car Richard?


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Who's car Richard?


To be honest, I have no idea. haha


----------



## confused. (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Awesome shots guys!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8471/8095645787_74211225fb_c.jpg[/img] IMG_4375 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8470/8095650098_36c188dd62_c.jpg[/img] IMG_4379 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8191/8095649838_0fbbd3c6e9_c.jpg[/img] IMG_4381 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8044/8095629054_86b97111ff_c.jpg[/img] IMG_4311 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8333/8095625831_789349a077_c.jpg[/img] IMG_4304 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

Mike's GTI Rolling by Jordan Chronister, on Flickr


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

powdub said:


>


----------



## Bakerrrr (Aug 14, 2008)

umpkin:


----------



## fredhoule (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks to bagriders for everything


----------



## MK6 BOB (Apr 24, 2011)

Tom by BobAy photography, on Flickr


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## IcantPark (Jun 5, 2009)

[URL="
Are these front or rear wheel drive?


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

IcantPark said:


> Are these front or rear wheel drive?


they're RWD


----------



## IcantPark (Jun 5, 2009)

Dibaltic said:


> they're RWD


Very interesting. Thanks:beer:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)




----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Paint is coming in the near future...


----------



## mexicanlowrider (Dec 4, 2009)

VND1661-X2 by mexicanlowrider7, on Flickr


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Wastegate13 (May 3, 2006)

IcantPark said:


> Very interesting. Thanks:beer:


They're the same as any other E36 from the B pillar forward. Friend of mine has one that is built M3 swapped, turbo, cage, huge brakes etc. Was once a one lap car.


----------



## r3coil (Aug 22, 2011)

finally got em installed, need to work out a few more things to get it to sit a little lower, but overall very happy... thanks everyone @ bagriders


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Rat4Life said:


> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...ple/rat4life/]misha/rat4life[/url], on Flickr




Nice Mike!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Paint is coming in the near future...


VIP Modular wheels?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> VIP Modular wheels?


Yep, vxs110's.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Nice Mike!


Thanks Will !


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)




----------



## baebis (Mar 7, 2012)

OZ Futura 18" - 9" / 10,5"


----------



## Danne (May 6, 2011)

KEVINsquared said:


>


What is the name of the rims?


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

Danne said:


> What is the name of the rims?


Rota Grid. Those are 18x9.5et38 before spacer/adapters.


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

Another of Mike’s :thumbup:


Mike's GTI by Jordan Chronister, on Flickr


----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hassellin da Hoff said:


> Another of Mike’s :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Mike's GTI by Jordan Chronister, on Flickr


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

baebis said:


> OZ Futura 18" - 9" / 10,5"


Just beautiful Jens. :beer::beer:


----------



## Dubin'Lovin' (Jun 12, 2011)

C.Raynes said:


>


:thumbup: looks good Casey.


----------



## Danne (May 6, 2011)

ocdpvw said:


> Rota Grid. Those are 18x9.5et38 before spacer/adapters.


Thanks!


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*


Johnny Cape May by BobAy photography, on Flickr

Johnny Cape May by BobAy photography, on Flickr

Johnny Cape May by BobAy photography, on Flickr


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> [/url]
> Johnny Cape May by BobAy photography, on Flickr


so much win!! :laugh:


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

johnnyR32 said:


> Johnny Cape May by BobAy photography, on Flickr


new background :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Hassellin da Hoff said:


> Another of Mike’s :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Mike's GTI by Jordan Chronister, on Flickr


Stunning shot Jordan!


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

baebis said:


>


Those red centercaps are really doing it for me :thumbup:


----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## beacom (May 23, 2007)

my old mk3 running Airlift v1


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Stunning shot Jordan!



Thanks Will!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

M703 said:


>


Oh man, live action leaves dropping?!


----------



## Murphy95 (Jul 18, 2008)

Rest Stop by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


My Jetta by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

umpkin:

DSC_0608 copy by ZacharyStodart, on Flickr


----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Oh man, live action leaves dropping?!


got lucky lol. thanks for the FB post :beer::thumbup:


----------



## -GLXTACY- (Feb 17, 2006)

A few of my jetta


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*


Johnny Cape May by BobAy photography, on Flickr


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

oh snap, Cape May!


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## bcgrrednek3006 (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

*FV-QR*

you guys up north have all the cool backdrops. we only have hookers and rain here.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

More pics from BobAy Photography


Volkswagen Rising Blue Golf R with HRE C109 in Satin Black by HRE Wheels, on Flickr

Volkswagen Rising Blue Golf R with HRE C109 in Satin Black by HRE Wheels, on Flickr

Volkswagen Rising Blue Golf R with HRE C109 in Satin Black by HRE Wheels, on Flickr

Volkswagen Rising Blue Golf R with HRE C109 in Satin Black by HRE Wheels, on Flickr


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

010CarbonSteel said:


> oh snap, Cape May!


yeaaa man.


----------



## bcgrrednek3006 (Feb 21, 2012)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> you guys up north have all the cool backdrops. we only have hookers and rain here.


:laugh: but you have ocean and sun and no snow


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Markg813 said:


>


Glorious :thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

reynolds9000 said:


>


Looking sharp as always Mike!


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Much appreciated Will! :thumbup:

Coming to SoWo again this year?


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Murphy95 (Jul 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*


Autumn Leaves by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


----------



## volks8 (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## volks8 (Aug 28, 2008)

:beer:


----------



## volks8 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hassellin da Hoff said:


> Another of Mike’s :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Mike's GTI by Jordan Chronister, on Flickr


this is beautiful! :beer::heart::heart::beer::heart::heart:


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Glorious :thumbup:


Thanks for posting the pic of on facebook :thumbup: really appreciate it


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

llllllll vr6 lllllll said:


>


:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

joebags said:


> :heart::heart::heart:


:beer::beer:


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

Gonna fit my winterwheels soon:heart:










:beer:


----------



## theCallie (Apr 29, 2011)

umpkin: :vampire:


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

Are these 18's or 19's? BBS or Reps?



bcgrrednek3006 said:


>


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

7626921540_e8c1094ee8 by Bierce IV, on Flickrkr


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

theCallie said:


> umpkin: :vampire:


Car looks even better in person! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

bcgrrednek3006 said:


> :laugh: but you have ocean and sun and no snow


true :laugh:


----------



## bcgrrednek3006 (Feb 21, 2012)

steaguejr said:


> Are these 18's or 19's? BBS or Reps?


18's and yup  but now i have 17" mams in the process of finishing up and maybe ill finally be able to afford 3 piece wheels :vampire:


----------



## theCallie (Apr 29, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Car looks even better in person! :thumbup::beer:


Thanks, Andrew :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

GolfL said:


> Gonna fit my winterwheels soon:heart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That should make for a mean winter setup :thumbup:


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

i completely ruined this picture


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

dsc07123 by vjg1215, on Flickr


dsc06958 by vjg1215, on Flickr


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Reppin bagriders


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

juldupp said:


>


that wood trim looks awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

mikez. said:


> that wood trim looks awesome. :thumbup:


Thanks mate!


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## xHoldenMcNeilx (Mar 14, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks to chubs625 for the ic:


----------



## lowbz21 (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

A pic I shot last night of Brandons B7 A4:

Brandon's Bagged A4 by Rus.K, on Flickr


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

dubb34r said:


> Thanks to chubs625 for the ic:


:thumbup:

;-/


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

PCDT99 said:


> A pic I shot last night of Brandons B7 A4:
> 
> Brandon's Bagged A4 by Rus.K, on Flickr


Awesome shot!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

xHoldenMcNeilx said:


> One of Jose's wagon!
> 
> Shot by Nick Bottini of Alles Gute


----------



## xHoldenMcNeilx (Mar 14, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

As always, thanks for the photos guys!


----------



## johnyleea (Oct 28, 2010)

*Mk5 R32 #4891*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Finished it today


----------



## Vdub407 (Jul 9, 2011)

will get better pics soon!


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ZLEB said:


>


Post more photos! :thumbup:


----------



## Wastegate13 (May 3, 2006)

Wife's Jetta finally got closer to the ground this past weekend.


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

Kevin Krug's Audi A4 from Jared Houston on Vimeo.


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

IMG_1320 by todd williams 83, on Flickr


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Pics taken by my buddy Rey.


_MG_7656 by Rey Alonso, on Flickr


_MG_7631 by Rey Alonso, on Flickr


_MG_7513 by Rey Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

dope shots buddy :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

dubb34r said:


> dope shots buddy :heart::heart::heart:


Thanks pal. :wave:


----------



## nonovw (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

Dougie likes it wide... by VrDubssat, on Flickr


Vaughn's clean mk3 by VrDubssat, on Flickr


Husband | Wife Duo by VrDubssat, on Flickr


----------



## Murphy95 (Jul 18, 2008)

one last fall shot

In the Leaves by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Andrews bagged S8 from toys for tots yesterday. It's not finished still needs a lot of work to do..


Andrews Bagged s8!! by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

A few I found from First Class


























\


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

IMG_1459 by todd williams 83, on Flickr


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Ain't nothing like a G thang by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey Kiddierimzo....:heart:


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

Finally bagged my MK6 last week and fixed all problems today :laugh:
Biiiiig thanks for John, Bagriders guys offer me a great service!

Zhao.



Bagged MK6 with Airlift Slam front & Airlift new rear kit + Koni shock, E-level Rockerswich. I'll add an I-level in the future.
will shot a better one when the weather goes well.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Ben from RI said:


> A few I found from First Class


Ben! Where have you been?


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

BagRiders :heart:


----------



## dublife42 (May 28, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Bork said:


> BagRiders :heart:


Was this shot taken during a gathering of scene legends?


----------



## ralph lauren (Nov 3, 2012)

Can't wait til my kit is installed & I can post pics. :beer:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


>


Fitment is spot on.


----------



## sunilbass (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Post more photos! :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Pardon winter wheels but finished my V2 install last night, ordered from Bag Riders. :thumbup:


Aired Out by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> Pardon winter wheels but finished my V2 install last night, ordered from Bag Riders. :thumbup:
> 
> ic:


Whats holding up the fronts?


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Andy P said:


> Whats holding up the fronts?


Probably my 225/45 snow tires.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

ZLEB said:


> :thumbup:


I wish the front bumper on the New Tiguan's wasn't cut so high up. Looks great though!


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> Probably my 225/45 snow tires.


hmm thats odd I can tuck way more on my stock JSW wheels/tires. O well enjoy the new set up. :thumbup:



98DUB said:


> I wish the front bumper on the New Tiguan's wasn't cut so high up. Looks great though!


R-Line font will fix that!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

a3 
autopilot v2, airlift xl, airhouse2
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8066/8217261145_8634d846e1_z.jpg[/img] IMG_4817 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8066/8218345102_9ea8927c64_z.jpg[/img] IMG_4814 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8070/8218349820_389938478c_z.jpg[/img] IMG_4804 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Andy P said:


> hmm thats odd I can tuck way more on my stock JSW wheels/tires. O well enjoy the new set up. :thumbup:


I'm not entirely sure. Everything is seated but when at 0 psi, the front tires bulge, which leads me to believe it's the tires. Let's hope I'm right. I am notched so it's not that. It's definitely low enough for me. These are 17s and in the Spring I will have 18s on.


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Still have a bunch of work to do.


----------



## STDi (Apr 10, 2012)

Just finished my new TDI jetta. Airlift with v2 from bag riders


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

A non-iPhone photo:


Aired Out by KIDVersion1, on Flickr


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

thirtysixspokes said:


> Still have a bunch of work to do.


Likey likey dude...time to notch the control arms!

sent from Vaughns mom's phone


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

VRDubssat said:


> Likey likey dude...time to notch the control arms!
> 
> sent from Vaughns mom's phone


Yessir! With the Votex stuff it'll be touching the floor, and should be perfect with the new wheels.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanksgiving break. Now i need a frame notch.


----------



## ASE82 (Oct 30, 2007)

Wifes Beetle


----------



## xHoldenMcNeilx (Mar 14, 2008)

Photo by:Nick Bottini of Alles Gute


----------



## MSpeed (Jun 15, 2005)

My golf


----------



## MSpeed (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

Vaughno by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## ralph lauren (Nov 3, 2012)

ASE82 said:


> Wifes Beetle


 
Beautiful :heart: :thumbup:


----------



## VEE W (May 2, 2009)

My GTI


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Spring Meadows Park by Evans89411, on Flickr 

 
Ducks by Evans89411, on Flickr] 

 
Snow7 by Evans89411, on Flickr


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

Winter wheels


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

euro+tuner said:


> Snow7 by Evans89411, on Flickr


 Looking good dude!:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> A non-iPhone photo:
> 
> 
> Aired Out by KIDVersion1, on Flickr


 Nicely done. Thanks for sharing your photos. 




Rat4Life said:


> a3
> autopilot v2, airlift xl, airhouse2
> IMG_4817 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr


 :wave: :heart:


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

random shot taken at a local Caffeine & Octane monthly meet.


----------



## johnyleea (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Nicely done. Thanks for sharing your photos.


 Thank you.


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

herro guys 

 
Robs GS300 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)

thirtysixspokes said:


> Still have a bunch of work to do.


 No coils allowed in this thread! Air only dude! :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

dubb34r said:


> random shot taken at a local Caffeine & Octane monthly meet.


 Caffeine and Octane? Man, I wish we had meets like that here :laugh:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

dubb34r said:


> random shot taken at a local Caffeine & Octane monthly meet.


 I just moved to Augusta. Some of us out here been meaning to make this meet. When I get my mk4 running again, it'll happen. 
nice car btw.:thumbup:


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Caffeine and Octane? Man, I wish we had meets like that here :laugh:


 It's a monthly meet of mostly high end cars, classics etc. :heart: 



MÄDDNESSS said:


> I just moved to Augusta. Some of us out here been meaning to make this meet. When I get my mk4 running again, it'll happen.
> nice car btw.:thumbup:


 Thanks man. If you ever do go you'll probably want to come up the night before. Show runs from 8-about noonish. If you want a parking spot you have to be there by 8 at the latest.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Rainy Day by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

_MG_7500 by Rey Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

PS, thank you BagRiders for posting my photo on your Facebook page. Much appreciated.

Here are some more:


Wash-2 by santorum, on Flickr

Wash-5 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## r3coil (Aug 22, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

more pics of the coupe

P1030835 by dhenr012, on Flickr


P1030847 by dhenr012, on Flickr


P1030839 by dhenr012, on Flickr


----------



## Ra9chelle (Dec 12, 2012)

i just texted ya a super grainy cellphone pic, it's huge though


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ Clean. Very clean :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

thanks will for sharing the coupe on facebook. here are some pics with the new air lift double bellow rears, cut brackets and no roll plate.


P1030851 by dhenr012, on Flickr

cropped close up

P1030850 by dhenr012, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> PS, thank you BagRiders for posting my photo on your Facebook page. Much appreciated.
> 
> Here are some more:
> 
> ...


I'm really digging the R front end :thumbup:


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> _MG_7500 by Rey Alonso, on Flickr


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> more pics of the coupe
> 
> P1030835 by dhenr012, on Flickr
> 
> ...


:heart::heart:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I'm really digging the R front end :thumbup:


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

swfloridamk6 said:


>


Sooo good


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Sooo good


Happy Holidays guys!


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Park-2 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Will get much better pictures once the wheels are on and the car is actually clean, but here is the first shot of my C6 on Airlift/E-Level setup :thumbup: Thanks again to Will for putting up with all my emails. Ordering some more fittings today to get everything to work in the spare tire well.


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Mhmmm - Toys 4 tots by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

VRDubssat said:


> Looking good dude!:thumbup:


Thanks!


I need a better camera. by Evans89411, on Flickr


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Bagged MKV jetta on 3pc Tarmacs - Toys 4 Tots by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

euro+tuner said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> I need a better camera. by Evans89411, on Flickr






RichieMK4Rich said:


> Bagged MKV jetta on 3pc Tarmacs - Toys 4 Tots by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


Nice shots guys


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> Park-2 by santorum, on Flickr




:heart:


----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Photo credit to cflrabbit*


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

RU1NED said:


> :heart:


Thanks Chris!



germanbycar said:


> X


:heart:


----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Merry day after Christmas.


Dusting by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

I would love to see a BAGRIDERS calendar


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

[email protected],

just sent you a photo of my MKVI GTI Autobaun edition on air ride.


----------



## VEE W (May 2, 2009)

joebags said:


> I would love to see a BAGRIDERS calendar


 :thumbup:


----------



## eurorice (Dec 10, 2005)

revising the setup this winter for next show season, but here's how it sat last year :thumbup:

edit: big shout out to Will and Sean for helping me out of a jam last week, BR customer service is above and beyond !


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

joebags said:


> I would love to see a BAGRIDERS calendar


x3


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

Soon

;-/


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> Merry day after Christmas.
> 
> 
> Dusting by santorum, on Flickr


I really like the .:R front on this


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> I really like the .:R front on this


Thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

M703 said:


>


:heart::heart: Nicely done.


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)




----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

nytrip1 by dhenr012, on Flickr


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Winter


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Dibaltic said:


>


So Awesome :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Tower Rd Sideshot 2 by Evans89411, on Flickr


Parked by Evans89411, on Flickr


----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)

*whore time!*


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/aa295/vwgti337vw/?action=view&current=IMG_20130107_184139-1.jpg

got rid of the blqs.. picked these up


----------



## ralph lauren (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

Found a picture from the last meeting i went to.:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

sliceoflife said:


> http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/aa295/vwgti337vw/?action=view&current=IMG_20130107_184139-1.jpg
> 
> got rid of the blqs.. picked these up


Good move!


----------



## Zackjoe15 (Jul 21, 2006)

*my jalopy last summer*










Here's my contribution!!


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Quick shot, installed S6 Black Optic grill and custom painted filler plate. Wheels soon, just need tires, they are sitting in my basement :thumbup:


----------



## Vdub407 (Jul 9, 2011)

better pics


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Good move!


thanks will:beer:


----------



## dublife42 (May 28, 2010)




----------



## dublife42 (May 28, 2010)

R32 1518 said:


> :wave:


Looks sick bro, well done. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

A good friend of mine took some pictures today. Feel free to use them 


Passat CC by jcaardal, on Flickr


Passat CC by jcaardal, on Flickr


Passat CC by jcaardal, on Flickr


Passat CC by jcaardal, on Flickr


Passat CC by jcaardal, on Flickr


----------



## MSpeed (Jun 15, 2005)

u can use these too if you want to 



Golf VI by jcaardal, on Flickr


Golf VI by jcaardal, on Flickr


Golf VI by jcaardal, on Flickr


Golf VI by jcaardal, on Flickr


Golf VI by jcaardal, on Flickr



Golf VI & Passat CC by jcaardal, on Flickr


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow to the above pictures :thumbup:


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Murphy95 (Jul 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*


Borbet Type A's by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

winter rubber on


----------



## durty:dub (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> Thanks Chris!


Can't we all just get along? :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Jon. said:


>


So sick!


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> So sick!


:laugh: Thanks, just picked up and threw those winter "beater" wheels on :beer:


----------



## wolfsjetta03 (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Really poor (iPhone) shot with the new wheels on. Still need to be spaced but they're on for now.


Test Fit-1 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Brenzier by todd williams 83, on Flickr


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

^

oh ma gosh  

todd that looks so much better!!!


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

Brandt's fitment is on point! by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


Brandt's fitment is on point! by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

A repo about my car, made by a Dutch stance group :heart:

Previews:


























For more: http://www.netherstance.nl/vw-golf-mk5-gti-candywhite-edition30/

:heart:


----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Brandons A4:

Brandon's Bagged A4 by Rus.K, on Flickr

And mine:

HRE Winter Setup 2012-13 by Rus.K, on Flickr 

:beer:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

I guess two more iPhone shots for now. Proper photos being taken tomorrow.


Brew-1 by santorum, on Flickr

Brew-2 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> I guess two more iPhone shots for now. Proper photos being taken tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Brew-1 by santorum, on Flickr
> ...


Loving the new shoes man :heart:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

ninohale said:


> Loving the new shoes man :heart:


Thank you...as am I. I can't stop looking at them!


----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Kid sick location! :thumbup:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

PCDT99 said:


> Kid sick location! :thumbup:


Thank you sir. We go back tomorrow for proper photos. I was just hunting for a spot today. There's an old trolley station around the corner and some historic buildings too.


----------



## Zackjoe15 (Jul 21, 2006)

Found another one I really like... Photo credit to Justin Bedard (Instagram/Facebook-Dubsessed Productions)









Taken in downtown Burlington,VT


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

One from yesterday. 

 
Wheels-2 by santorum, on Flickr 

Also just ordered an Exo compressor mount and tank ring to help clean up my trunk...an option I completely forgot about!


----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)

Wintermode Shoot by David-Auerbach, on Flickr 
 
Mike's GTI by David-Auerbach, on Flickr 
 
Mikey's GTI by David-Auerbach, on Flickr


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Zackjoe15 said:


> Found another one I really like... Photo credit to Justin Bedard (Instagram/Facebook-Dubsessed Productions)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 When was this taken??


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Davey_Auers said:


> Wintermode Shoot by David-Auerbach, on Flickr
> 
> Mike's GTI by David-Auerbach, on Flickr
> 
> Mikey's GTI by David-Auerbach, on Flickr


 I'm really digging these shots! Nicely done :heart:


----------



## Zackjoe15 (Jul 21, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> When was this taken??


 On the way home from Wolfsgart!


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

New air setup, thanks bagriders


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/aa295/vwgti337vw/?action=view&current=p5-1.jpg


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

ZLEB said:


>


 Looking goood


----------



## alexj87 (Mar 20, 2011)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> One from yesterday.
> 
> 
> Wheels-2 by santorum, on Flickr
> ...


 looks proper mang :thumbup:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

alexj87 said:


> looks proper mang :thumbup:


 Thanks man. Fronts will be spacers out 13mm in the spring. But I'm more than happy. Klutch will be posting photos on their page soon. :thumbup:


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

need to order another water trap here shortly. :beer:


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/aa295/vwgti337vw/?action=view&current=p14.jpg 

my buddy took these pics latest one he edited prob one of my favs


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

sliceoflife said:


> my buddy took these pics latest one he edited prob one of my favs


 I like that last one a lot :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Vuck Folkswagen said:


>


 :laugh::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## CandySucker (Jul 28, 2011)

Vuck Folkswagen said:


>


[/QUOTE] 

I'm really liking these! Normally I'm not into these types of wheels but go buddy!


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## MSpeed (Jun 15, 2005)

Took some snow pictures of my daily driver today  

 
Golf VI by jcaardal, on Flickr 

 
Golf VI by jcaardal, on Flickr 

 
Golf VI by jcaardal, on Flickr 

 
Golf VI by jcaardal, on Flickr 

 
Golf VI by jcaardal, on Flickr 

 
Golf VI by jcaardal, on Flickr 

 
Golf VI by jcaardal, on Flickr 

 
Golf VI by jcaardal, on Flickr


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi res here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/planrforrobert/sets/72157632627175920/


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

Brandt in the showroom... by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

MSpeed said:


> Took some snow pictures of my daily driver today
> 
> 
> Golf VI by jcaardal, on Flickr


:thumbup::thumbup:, one question, where is your snow tires, i thought they were mandatory wintertime in Norway


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Klutch-8 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Couple oldies


----------



## MSpeed (Jun 15, 2005)

Rat4Life said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:, one question, where is your snow tires, i thought they were mandatory wintertime in Norway


That is the snow tires and rims


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

MSpeed said:


> That is the snow tires and rims


 damn,just inspected closely, i am blind


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Klutch-6 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for posting up all these shots guys and gals! Keep em' coming 


IMG_2689_small_4 by fishmando2, on Flickr


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

nice one Will.. we will have to shoot the 335 again soon!



Snow Day by Jordan Chronister, on Flickr


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

A very recent one:


----------



## VR6~aholic (Oct 1, 2008)

son of planrforrobert said:


> Hi res here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/planrforrobert/sets/72157632627175920/


What color is that? Is it vinyl? Either way it looks wicked :thumbup:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Another Crappy cell pic. One day I'll get a dslr


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

Bob going ham as usual.


----------



## Dubin'Lovin' (Jun 12, 2011)

Car looks great pepper. Are you still running your bbk? Need help on ordering new wheels in regards to inner barrel Clarence.


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

Dubin'Lovin' said:


> Car looks great pepper. Are you still running your bbk? Need help on ordering new wheels in regards to inner barrel Clarence.


thanks dude! I sold them a while ago to my friend in ny so I could have wheel freedom again.


----------



## MK6 BOB (Apr 24, 2011)

white pepper said:


> Bob going ham as usual.


:wave:


Morio, Marble, and Jon by BobAy photography, on Flickr


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

So much air...


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> So much air...


only pepper and the TT are on air, heh


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/aa295/vwgti337vw/?action=view&current=p3-1.jpg


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

how about 4 bagged cars and a bagged ruckus?


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

UnitedGTI. said:


> how about 4 bagged cars and a bagged ruckus?


 :thumbup:


----------



## OEM+ sluts (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Empty by Evans89411, on Flickr


----------



## OEM+ sluts (Jan 5, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Keith509 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks to Rat4Life


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)




----------



## Wastegate13 (May 3, 2006)

My car and my wife's. Picture credit to Sparkyvw.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Via Patrick McCue Photography


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

hai :wave:


----------



## AWP20V (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

My old Golf R by BobAy Photography


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Nemo-1 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)




----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

-Wes


----------



## VR6~aholic (Oct 1, 2008)

R32 1518 said:


> :wave:


While not a mk4 fan, that would change my mind. You sir have made one fantastic looking car. Very well done :thumbup:


----------



## crooksmk2 (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

jwcardy said:


> -Wes


Nicely done!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

crooksmk2 said:


>


What are you running in the rear? Your fitment looks spot on!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

jwcardy said:


> -Wes


love the style!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
whitewalls look so good on it!

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/5139/5533533941_cf755fe3b5_z.jpg[/img] bags 021 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

I miss my whitewalls:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

And Bag Riders content...


Wheels-5 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## crooksmk2 (Nov 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> What are you running in the rear? Your fitment looks spot on!


 thanks! i wish i had some high res photos, im running 18x8.5 +35 with 15mm adaptors, IDF drop plates, and 215/35 tires. im sitting on rim in the back and up front im hitting the driver side frame because of 1" motor mount spacers


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

crooksmk2 said:


> thanks! i wish i had some high res photos, im running 18x8.5 +35 with 15mm adaptors, IDF drop plates, and 215/35 tires. im sitting on rim in the back and up front im hitting the driver side frame because of 1" motor mount spacers


Ah, nice! I have a very similar setup with the 1" motor mount spacers. The key is, I have the Audi TTQ/R32 Spindles and control arms, so my tie-rods have more clearance. Having adjustable front camber is a nice bonus too :thumbup:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

oldie


bag vs static - 8 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

photo cred to Jesse Godin :heart:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

Brandt rolling... by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

amazing shot


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

jwcardy said:


> -Wes


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

ZLEB said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

Installed yesterday. Thanks bagriders
;-/


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Rat4Life said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

Got new wheels again...

http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/...w&current=IMG_20130216_170955_zps7bb6429b.jpg


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

^^Holy mother of god... That looks incredible man


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

llllllll vr6 lllllll said:


> ^^Holy mother of god... That looks incredible man


Thanks man! :beer:


----------



## r3coil (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

chrisVWkitch said:


>


Man that paint looks shiny! :thumbup:


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Man that paint looks shiny! :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VR6~aholic (Oct 1, 2008)

^^ While I loved your mk3... damn :heart: :wave:


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

VR6~aholic said:


> ^^ While I loved your mk3... damn :heart: :wave:


I miss it  Thanks man :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Keep em' coming :laugh:


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

Can't wait to get mine up here haha :thumbup:


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Keep em' coming :laugh:


I would if I had air-ride.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Under construction......again


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

Rodolfo's R32


Rodolfo's Bagged R32 | BBS LM by Jordan Chronister, on Flickr


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

swfloridamk6 said:


>


Can you pm me front wheel specs plz


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

^^done


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Couple of quick shots from this weekend. :thumbup::thumbup: :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Hassellin da Hoff said:


> Rodolfo's R32
> 
> 
> Rodolfo's Bagged R32 | BBS LM by Jordan Chronister, on Flickr


Nice shot Jordan!


----------



## dustingb (Feb 24, 2012)

A little dirty :beer::beer:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Front by santorum, on Flickr

Rear by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## Keith509 (Sep 9, 2012)

Sorry if this image appears too large :banghead:


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the photos guys! Some great cars and shots in here!!


----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

A Light Dust by Rus.K, on Flickr


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

Dustin and Alan :thumbup::thumbup: amazing cars.


----------



## dustingb (Feb 24, 2012)

C.Raynes said:


> Dustin and Alan :thumbup::thumbup: amazing cars.


:beer::beer:


----------



## Dubin'Lovin' (Jun 12, 2011)

Can't wait to get my parts, so I can have swoops do his magic. Casey, my car will be by the shop once Greg is done with it.:wave:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

02/27/2013 by rickyislazy, on Flickr


----------



## Wastegate13 (May 3, 2006)

juldupp said:


> Can you pm me front wheel specs plz


18xweak +pansy


That's what they were right Paul? lol

Please don't get rid of these wheels, just cancel the order.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

swfloridamk6 said:


>


JEEZ


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

dustingb said:


>


Nice air freshener homie


----------



## dustingb (Feb 24, 2012)

bryangb said:


> Nice air freshener homie


Lolol


----------



## fredhoule (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

dustingb said:


> Lolol


You're cut off


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## Dubin'Lovin' (Jun 12, 2011)

swfloridamk6 said:


>


car is on point paul


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

^^ perfect :heart:


----------



## BettaJetta88 (Aug 10, 2009)

:wave:


IMG_3011 by zkeach, on Flickr


IMG_3007 by zkeach, on Flickr


----------



## whiteuro (Dec 22, 2009)

Finished it up yesterday. Thanks to bagriders. Thanks Rali for all the info you've provided couldn't be happier. 










need to get out and get real pictures. Instead of using my phone.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Will hooked it up with some Air LIft struts for my latest venture into the air ride world. Thanks bud, always a pleasure dealing with you.


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

Dano & Andrew's bagged e46's by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## volks8 (Aug 28, 2008)

my car








my buddies


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Finally got the wheels on and some good shots, posted a few below, a bunch more can be found in my own thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5977077-Audi-C6-4.2-Airlift-X-Accuair-X-Carlssons


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## famsedan (Mar 6, 2013)

Awesome shots!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

VRDubssat said:


> Dano & Andrew's bagged e46's by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

dano17 said:


>


So awesome Dan!


----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)

Quick shoot with the new set of wheels by David-Auerbach, on Flickr


----------



## snowmanzz13 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

;-/


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

crappy cell phone pic but at least i can finally be a part of this thread:laugh:


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

sciroccojoe said:


> crappy cell phone pic but at least i can finally be a part of this thread:laugh:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

;-/


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

snowmanzz13 said:


>





sciroccojoe said:


> crappy cell phone pic but at least i can finally be a part of this thread:laugh:


:thumbup:


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> So awesome Dan!


Thanks Will! I hopefully will be getting either new wheels or tires on my wheels so better fitment to come!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

swfloridamk6 said:


>


Looking clean as always dude :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

dano17 said:


> Thanks Will! I hopefully will be getting either new wheels or tires on my wheels so better fitment to come!


Send some photos our way once you do that!


----------



## famsedan (Mar 6, 2013)

snowmanzz13 said:


>


 wow love it!


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)




----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Send some photos our way once you do that!


Will do, and Ill hopefully be able to buy those perty new e46 front struts then too.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Aired up.


I'm done. by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> Aired up.
> 
> 
> I'm done. by santorum, on Flickr



What happened here?


----------



## John Reid (Jun 30, 2010)

Yikes.

That rear wheel looks crooked. Hope you're safe.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Everyone is fine. Here is the info from my timeline:



KIDVersion 1 said:


> Well, most everyone has probably seen that I was in an accident with the GLI this morning.
> 
> I was taking my daughters to daycare and hit a patch of ice that was under a snow covered road. Big thanks to Bucks County for not maintaing their roads. I was not speeding and had actually just down shifted to slow down more for a turn when I started sliding right towards a monster of a tree. I told my kids to hold on and at the last second the car turned and clipped a road sign. We then drove over a massive tree stump and ended by slamming the front end into an embankment/ditch.
> 
> ...


----------



## whiteuro (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

Awful pic is awful


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Trains by Evans89411, on Flickr


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> Aired up.
> 
> 
> I'm done. by santorum, on Flickr


 
Glad you and your kids are fine. Don't sweat the car that's what insurance is for :beer:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> Aired up.
> 
> 
> I'm done. by santorum, on Flickr


Damn, hate to see this happen to anybody  especially a fellow enthusiast. From the sound of your story, seems like things could have ben much MUCH worse. Glad you and your little ones are unscathed :thumbup: Crossing fingers for better news.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

ZLEB said:


> Glad you and your kids are fine. Don't sweat the car that's what insurance is for :beer:





Ultimatetaba said:


> Damn, hate to see this happen to anybody  especially a fellow enthusiast. From the sound of your story, seems like things could have ben much MUCH worse. Glad you and your little ones are unscathed :thumbup: Crossing fingers for better news.


Thanks guys. I find out on Monday it's fate.


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> Everyone is fine. Here is the info from my timeline:


glad to hear this.

some photos. waiting for my CCWs to get here.

















and one on the last set of wheels.


----------



## GTI_93 (Apr 12, 2012)

Some really nice pictures in here...Love air ride!


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## dublife42 (May 28, 2010)




----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

dublife42 said:


>


:thumbup: looks angry


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Guan Garage by BobAy photography, on Flickr


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ I really like this shot :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> Guan Garage by BobAy photography, on Flickr


Awesome!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

dano17 said:


> Will do, and Ill hopefully be able to buy those perty new e46 front struts then too.


I got your email Dano, I haven't forgotten about you. :thumbup:




C.Raynes said:


>


Casey Raynes, boss of the floss


----------



## ralph lauren (Nov 3, 2012)

johnnyR32 said:


> Guan Garage by BobAy photography, on Flickr


more!!!!!


----------



## cpopp (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome!


Thanks Will!



ralph lauren said:


> more!!!!!


I'll post more when I get new tires on the wheels and can go lower.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

johnnyR32 said:


> Thanks Will!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post more when I get new tires on the wheels and can go lower.


you already solved that with the spare wheels you had laying around


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

98DUB said:


> you already solved that with the spare wheels you had laying around


True. But they look weird as ****.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

johnnyR32 said:


> True. But they look weird as ****.


:laugh:


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

chrisVWkitch said:


>


:beer::thumbup:


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

Stole these from a thread Adam made...


Dano & Andrew's bagged e46's by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


Dano & Andrew's bagged e46's by A|bennett photography, on Flickr+


Dano & Andrew's bagged e46's by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


Dano & Andrew's bagged e46's by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


Andrew's bagged e46 by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


Dano & Andrew's bagged e46s by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


Dano & Andrew's bagged e46s by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Dubin'Lovin' (Jun 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I got your email Dano, I haven't forgotten about you. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's my dude right there


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ericshell said:


> :wave:


Wow, now THAT's a tight squeeze!


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

ericshell said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

gotta get her cleaned up and get better pics asap! just waiting for some nicer weather


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

sciroccojoe said:


> gotta get her cleaned up and get better pics asap! just waiting for some nicer weather


 Awesome! What wheels are those?


----------



## sunilbass (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome! What wheels are those?


 they are O.Z. Gallilao's. three pc wheels. 8.5's and 9's


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

iPhone pic, but whatever


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

dubb34r said:


> :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


 :beer: :heart: :laugh: 



dubb34r said:


>


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

sciroccojoe said:


> they are O.Z. Gallilao's. three pc wheels. 8.5's and 9's


 Awesome, they look nice!


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

_MG_7677 by Rey Alonso, on Flickr 

:wave:


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> :wave:


 :wave: hi buddy!


----------



## vdubbin3 (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

^ someone misses their ride haha:beer::beer:


----------



## iScrape (Aug 22, 2009)

Big thanks to you Will for the setup and Brian aka Deceitful for the install while im away.. i havent got to see it yet, but heres what ive seen.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

03/16/2013 by rickyislazy, on Flickr 

 
03/16/2013 by rickyislazy, on Flickr


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/akfourtyseven/


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

Twilliams83 said:


> 03/16/2013 by rickyislazy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 03/16/2013 by rickyislazy, on Flickr


 God I love his new setup!!


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

VRDubssat said:


> God I love his new setup!!


 thanks man:wave:


----------



## cpopp (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Wastegate13 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

chrisVWkitch said:


>


 :wave::wave: 

One of these days I'll get some proper pictures while my car is clean. :laugh: 
 
FD4F7AE0-9EF2-439C-BB2B-4EE0D1D4751F by miotke, on Flickr 

 
19B824AF-E989-4F01-9F09-D24D990F9F07 by miotke, on Flickr 

 
IMG_1635 by miotke, on Flickr 

Still waiting on my IDF plates, hopefully they ship soon. Will or Rali, any words on stock?


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

prospal said:


> :wave: hi buddy!


 :wave: :beer:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## cpopp (Apr 16, 2012)

ninohale said:


> :wave:


 dont you have some rs's in the works ?


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

cpopp said:


> dont you have some rs's in the works ?


 That I do.... I have everything, just need to repolish the lips and put them together :beer:


----------



## Wastegate13 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## ralph lauren (Nov 3, 2012)

ZLEB said:


>


 Obsessed over this...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

They call me B Coolin: Lowered Lifestyle by A|bennett photography, on Flickr 

 
They call me B Coolin: Lowered Lifestyle by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


----------



## eurogasms4 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

In desperate need of smaller tires and a frame notch. 

 
Bagged-1 by santorum, on Flickr 
 
Bagged-2 by santorum, on Flickr 
 
Bagged-4 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

ralph lauren said:


> Obsessed over this...:thumbup::thumbup:


 :beer:



KIDVersion 1 said:


> In desperate need of smaller tires and a frame notch.
> 
> 
> Bagged-1 by santorum, on Flickr
> ...


 Looking good:thumbup: So i take it they totaled the jetta?


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

ZLEB said:


> Looking good:thumbup: So i take it they totaled the jetta?


 Yeah they did. Many reasons why I'm happy they did, as much as I will miss the car. But this Passat has been an amazing replacement so far. 2012 SE with sunroof and navigation and a 3.6 fwd DSG. I work for Volkswagen sales and got a massive discount because it was a leftover on our lot. 

All my MkV GLI parts bolted right up to this, including the rear sway bar. So once I have smaller tires, this car should handle beautifully. 

And thank you!


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

ZLEB said:


>


 most appropriate :thumbup:


----------



## iScrape (Aug 22, 2009)

Wastegate13 said:


>


 where in sofl are you.. looks like some treasure coast property there..


----------



## r3coil (Aug 22, 2011)

alankitzmiller said:


> pics


 you make me want black wheels so bad :thumbup:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

KyleRI said:


> most appropriate :thumbup:


 :beer:


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

Miotke said:


> :wave::wave: One of these days I'll get some proper pictures while my car is clean. :laugh:


:laugh::thumbup::beer:


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

From the GSE Opener Meet!


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> In desperate need of smaller tires and a frame notch.
> 
> 
> Bagged-2 by santorum, on Flickr


 For love of Jesus Christ and all his apostles thanks looks great.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

joebags said:


> For love of Jesus Christ and all his apostles thanks looks great.


 agreed. bagged b7 passats are sex on wheels


----------



## Wastegate13 (May 3, 2006)

iScrape said:


> where in sofl are you.. looks like some treasure coast property there..


 West coast actually.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

joebags said:


> For love of Jesus Christ and all his apostles thanks looks great.





crispy21 said:


> agreed. bagged b7 passats are sex on wheels


 Haha. Thanks!


----------



## SoIAteABlueWaffleToday (Aug 7, 2012)

still too cold wash 
 
DSC_0325 by soiateapancaketoday, on Flickr


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## kvbett (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

Put these on yesterday... it still needs a frame notch, but that's scheduled for next Saturday.


Sophia | MK5 TDI by missamagnificent, on Flickr

Oh and here is how the trunk came out:


Trunk Setup by missamagnificent, on Flickr


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

;-/


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

5362_10200162396800039_1115576797_n by oneethree, on Flickr


----------



## giusep4 (Jun 4, 2009)

Not a MKV, butt f*ck it.

slammi2 (1 of 1) by Giusep4, on Flickr

slamhersideways (1 of 1) by Giusep4, on Flickr

slammi (1 of 1) by Giusep4, on Flickr


----------



## CrAZY_EuRo (Mar 5, 2009)

sitting low in Seaside Heights....(winter wheels)


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## ralph lauren (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

nice^ :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Ampiler said:


> Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


Awesome Havard! ~ !!


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks Will


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Blue Sky by Evans89411, on Flickr


Clear Sky by Evans89411, on Flickr


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

ralph lauren said:


>


Thats awesome, get some wheels!!


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ralph lauren said:


>


I agree, this with some sweet wheels would be amazing!


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Smaller tires and spacers are going on today and frame notch tomorrow.


Untitled by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> Smaller tires and spacers are going on today and frame notch tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Untitled by santorum, on Flickr


Hell yes !


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

Hopefully better pics this weekend


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Bork said:


> Hopefully better pics this weekend


Need More Pics!


----------



## ralph lauren (Nov 3, 2012)

juldupp said:


> Thats awesome, get some wheels!!


Not my car, and yes some wheels would look very nice


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

sciroccojoe said:


>


:heart: it!


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

Bork said:


> Hopefully better pics this weekend


bork


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ll Black Blurr ll said:


>


Awesome! Don't Mk6s just look better laid out :laugh:


----------



## ralph lauren (Nov 3, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome! Don't Mk6s just look better laid out :laugh:


Couldn't of said it any better:thumbup:


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

;-/


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ Bagged MKVI's look fantastic :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Notched the frame and added 13mm and 15mm spacers tonight. Will be editing better photos tomorrow.


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)

New double bags are the ****! Ride way smoother than the Slams :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Notch-2 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

Got new wheels again!


http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/aa295/vwgti337vw/?action=view&current=IMG957346_zpsa7f25e3e.png


http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/aa295/vwgti337vw/?action=view&current=IMG_9351_zps119b1b03.png

http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/aa295/vwgti337vw/?action=view&current=IMG951867_zps2bd7dfb4.png


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

First detail of the year... iphone does not capture it well.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Had a VR party today.


VR-3 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

Really sorry for the crappy IG pictures, need to find someone with a camera


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Guan Roller by BobAy photography, on Flickr


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BettaJetta88 (Aug 10, 2009)

IMG_6534 by Hunter Savage (Savage Photography), on Flickr


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/aa295/vwgti337vw/?action=view&current=DSC_0149_zps5b5799f3.jpg


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

BettaJetta88 said:


> IMG_6534 by Hunter Savage (Savage Photography), on Flickr


i lovee these wheels :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Keith509 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


Rotiform BLQ by HLBproductions, on Flickr


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## PuToA4 (Sep 23, 2008)

BettaJetta88 said:


> IMG_6534 by Hunter Savage (Savage Photography), on Flickr


Um... Ridiculously Niiiiiiiiiice!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*FV-QR*

that sits awesome


----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> Guan Roller by BobAy photography, on Flickr


:heart::heart::heart: good stuff!


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

BettaJetta88 said:


> IMG_6534 by Hunter Savage (Savage Photography), on Flickr


:thumbup:


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## fillipo (Feb 17, 2010)

a shot of my good buddy mikes MKV









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anthonysundell/8612137706/


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> Guan Roller by BobAy photography, on Flickr


Awesome as always :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

chrisVWkitch said:


>


Looking good!! Do you have more photos?! :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

fillipo said:


> a shot of my good buddy mikes MKV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wild shot, I approve.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

finished this couple of days ago.
unfortunately guy already got rear ended earlier today.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8105/8607612019_8bfe026cf4_c.jpg[/img] IMG_5765 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8242/8607613697_5925025480_c.jpg[/img] IMG_5758 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Rat4Life said:


> finished this couple of days ago.
> unfortunately guy already got rear ended earlier today.
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8105/8607612019_8bfe026cf4_c.jpg[/img] IMG_5765 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> [URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/8607613697/




That looks great Misha! Sorry to hear about the accident.


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

has there really ever been anyone with their tank exploding from getting rear ended? always wondered about that


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

Last one I swear!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ll Black Blurr ll said:


> Last one I swear!


More!


----------



## GTi 2718 (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

need to order up some compression fittings from you guys to fix my small rear leak


----------



## fillipo (Feb 17, 2010)

A few more recent photo's

Alex's Gti








Full size...> http://www.flickr.com/photos/anthonysundell/8628778193/in/photostream/lightbox/


























Mikes Jetta








Full size...> http://www.flickr.com/photos/anthonysundell/8628737041/in/photostream/lightbox/


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

Link to larger:
Flickr

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

Jester2893 said:


> Link to larger:
> Flickr
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:


Finally!!! A car that makes those wheels look awesome!!! Very nice man!

;-/


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

Here is my attempt at making them look awesome lol :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

fillipo said:


> A few more recent photo's
> 
> Alex's Gti
> 
> ...


Amazing shots!! :heart:


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks bag riders. Loving it


----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)

ParkeR32 said:


> Here is my attempt at making them look awesome lol :wave:


love the fitment on these!!


----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## CrAZY_EuRo (Mar 5, 2009)

M703 said:


>




what wheels are those?


----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)

CrAZY_EuRo said:


> what wheels are those?


Work Equip Voggards


----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

GTIzlatko said:


>


My eyeballs just popped out of my head.


----------



## iHatemk5kids (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

needs notch


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

GTIzlatko said:


>


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)




----------



## SoIAteABlueWaffleToday (Aug 7, 2012)

DSC_0328 by soiateapancaketoday, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

SoIAteABlueWaffleToday said:


> DSC_0328 by soiateapancaketoday, on Flickr


Are the windows on those six slots done in your body color or is that some sort of teal? :thumbup:


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)

^^ yess! :beer::beer: so clean!


----------



## SoIAteABlueWaffleToday (Aug 7, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Are the windows on those six slots done in your body color or is that some sort of teal? :thumbup:


They are teal. It actually goes well with the car. But color matching would be something to consider though.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

PGJettaFTW said:


> :wave:


Awesome!




SoIAteABlueWaffleToday said:


> They are teal. It actually goes well with the car. But color matching would be something to consider though.


:heart:


----------



## SCHNEiDYDUB (May 11, 2009)

Wastegate13 said:


> My car and my wife's. Picture credit to Sparkyvw.


This looks sick! color matching the grill trim to the wheels would set it off though :thumbup:eace:


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

edit: heres a few extras i liked.. similar but different angles

daily driving height:










dumpedd










love shots like this one, a lil farther out than the previous side shot


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Tofik said:


> ic:


ive seen this rolling around before:thumbup: looks good


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

crispy21 said:


> ive seen this rolling around before:thumbup: looks good


thanks :beer: where did you see it at?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

thanks to Bagriders for e60 kit :thumbup:
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8522/8638422177_7cc78b29fb_c.jpg[/img] IMG_5793 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8404/8639522718_d044580f60_c.jpg[/img] IMG_5805 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8125/8638420359_2297c39b7b_c.jpg[/img] IMG_5804 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8393/8638420519_bc315768b0_c.jpg[/img] IMG_5803 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[flash=http://www.flickr.com/apps/v...olor="#000000" allowFullScreen="true"[/flash]


----------



## fillipo (Feb 17, 2010)

another of mike's jetta









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anthonysundell/8633386134/in/photostream/lightbox/


----------



## GTi 2718 (Jul 14, 2006)

looks awesome misha :wave:


----------



## r3coil (Aug 22, 2011)

i need a better camera  stupid iphone 4


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Rat4Life said:


> thanks to Bagriders for e60 kit :thumbup:
> IMG_5793 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


Sooo good!


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

Vaughn & Brandt by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


Brandt, Vaughn & I. by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

the moonrock jetta is absolutely awesome


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

crispy21 said:


> the moonrock jetta is absolutely awesome


Here are a few more shots...


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

looks so good. not a color you see everyday done right


----------



## im_lower (Feb 25, 2011)

livinzlyfe said:


> hi Jeff. :wave:


wow!


----------



## iScrape (Aug 22, 2009)

@will, thanks for all the help sir.


----------



## aj11086 (Feb 4, 2006)

I don't think I've ever posted in here :laugh:


















Page ownage


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Did a little bit of grocery gettin today :laugh:


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

;-/


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

prospal said:


> Did a little bit of grocery gettin today :laugh:


:beer:

;-/


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

chubs625 said:


> ic:
> 
> ;-/


:wave::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Crappy iPhoneography will do for now...


I think that'll do. by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

Looks great man, we need to do a shoot.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

GTIzlatko said:


> Looks great man, we need to do a shoot.


Absolutely! All about that Reflex Silver gang! Haha.


----------



## iHatemk5kids (Sep 25, 2012)

Got a better shot today since the weather cleared.


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

finally got my CCWs. longest 5 weeks of my life.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

Those wheels look great!!!:thumbup:


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Your photos always look underexposed. Nice wheels though!


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

GTIzlatko said:


> Those wheels look great!!!:thumbup:


that fitment is perfect...


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Jon. said:


> that fitment is perfect...


Agreed.


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## AWPower (Apr 27, 2005)

livinzlyfe said:


> finally got my CCWs. longest 5 weeks of my life.


Waiting 5 weeks for wheels is nothing.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Just one for now. 


Chilled-2 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Chilled-6 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

P1030910 by dhenr012, on Flickr


----------



## aj11086 (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

nickbeezy said:


> P1030910 by dhenr012, on Flickr


Great pic Dom


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

steaguejr said:


> Great pic Dom


thanks Scott, your pics of Kat's fahrenheit turned out nice as well. sorry to hear about the jetta, hope you guys find the culprit and things work out for the best.


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

AWPower said:


> Waiting 5 weeks for wheels is nothing.


Sent my wheels for customization in january, still there


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

more here


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> Chilled-6 by santorum, on Flickr


 :thumbup:


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

ZLEB said:


> :thumbup:


:laugh:

Will be going down your route with a set of 19" Alzors. They will fill up the well more.


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

:thumbup:

;-/


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Chilled-3 by santorum, on Flickr

Chilled-4 by santorum, on Flickr

Chilled-7 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## dublife42 (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)

B&W GLI by David-Auerbach, on Flickr

IMG_4297 by David-Auerbach, on Flickr

IMG_4235 by David-Auerbach, on Flickr


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## Bakerrrr (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ Nice :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

I like!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Bakerrrr said:


>


:heart:



charlie.macpherson said:


>


:heart:



llllllll vr6 lllllll said:


>


:heart:


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

livinzlyfe said:


> finally got my CCWs. longest 5 weeks of my life.





Jon. said:


> that fitment is perfect...


yes, please share your et's. trying to get my wheels on before sowo and still waivering on what size adaptors to go with. PM if you want. :thumbup:


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

Happy Friday :beer:


Melissa's MKV TDI. by TravisRockPhotography, on Flickr


Melissa's MKV TDI by TravisRockPhotography, on Flickr


Melissa's MKV TDI by TravisRockPhotography, on Flickr


Melissa's MKV TDI by TravisRockPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Bakerrrr said:


>


:heart: x2


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

missamagnificent said:


> Melissa's MKV TDI by TravisRockPhotography, on Flickr


:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

livinzlyfe said:


>


 WOW


----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)

missamagnificent.. i :heart: your interior! such a clean car.


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

holy mother of god ^^^


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

meh.


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

joebags said:


>


 :heart:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DSC_0842 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

03_uni-B said:


> yes, please share your et's. trying to get my wheels on before sowo and still waivering on what size adaptors to go with. PM if you want. :thumbup:


 I pm'd you. 



[email protected] said:


> WOW


 :beer::beer:


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

Replied. 

Pictures look great


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Photo cred to Dan Helmlinger! Didn't get a chance to meet you, but awesome shots! 

 
That warm feeling by DanHelmlingerPhoto, on Flickr 

 
Nice choice by DanHelmlingerPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## iScrape (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

4motion 3.6 cc 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8401/8671147558_c004a51def_c.jpg[/img] IMG_6020 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8524/8671144262_1ca141586e_c.jpg[/img] IMG_6029 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## MK6 BOB (Apr 24, 2011)

Skeet skeet 

 
Tommy foam gun by BobAy photography, on Flickr


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

^ :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

MK6 BOB said:


> Skeet skeet
> 
> 
> Tommy foam gun by BobAy photography, on Flickr


 Haha so awesome


----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)

joebags said:


>


 Joebagssiryourcariswonderful :laugh:


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

One shot from Import Alliance in Atlanta yesterday:


----------



## sloGTI (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## VRCex (Jan 2, 2003)

Here I go!


----------



## Keith509 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

nice man ^ where you at in NJ?


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

crispy21 said:


> holy mother of god ^^^





sliceoflife said:


> :heart:





JAYDUB26 said:


> Joebagssiryourcariswonderful :laugh:


 Thanks guys, much appreciated.


----------



## Keith509 (Sep 9, 2012)

crispy21 said:


> nice man ^ where you at in NJ?


 Thanks man. I'm in the Phillipsburg area. Warren County.


----------



## CrAZY_EuRo (Mar 5, 2009)

flat black paint (not plasti dip or wrap) 9.5s all around


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

two from shrink the cars a couple weeks ago


----------



## golfcar5 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

MK6 BOB said:


> Skeet skeet
> 
> 
> Tommy foam gun by BobAy photography, on Flickr


 
:laugh:


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

pic was cleaned up dubb34r
;-/


----------



## pakubear (Mar 11, 2008)

mikez. said:


> :laugh:


 LMAO!:thumbup:


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Thanks again BAG RIDERS!!


----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)

Bork said:


> two from shrink the cars a couple weeks ago


 so clean! :beer:


----------



## GTI_93 (Apr 12, 2012)

mikez. said:


> :laugh:


 PURE AWESOME!! Great addition :thumbup:


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Lazy Saturday by Evans89411, on Flickr


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

Brandt || Audi A4 by A|bennett photography, on Flickr 

 
Vaughn || MK3 Jetta by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

SantiaGOphotography, check out her work on Facebook, all photos are taken and edited by her. https://www.facebook.com/santiaGOphotography?fref=ts and http://santiago-photography.com/


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

swiper said:


>


 
Awesome !


----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

:wub:


Tapatalk because bored.


----------



## helloterence (May 15, 2010)

First off, I want to thank Bag Riders for their excellent customer service. I, unfortunately, ran into some bad luck with receiving two bad tanks in a row (having the 3rd one installed tomorrow morning), as well as a run in with towing company that costed me two e-Level sensors, and both Will and John could not have been more accommodating. They undoubtedly made my transition from coils to air very easy. :thumbup: With that being said, I was able to finally go out and take some proper photos of the newly bagged bunny. 

 
Bagged Mode by helloterence, on Flickr 

 
Bagged Mode by helloterence, on Flickr 

 
Bagged Mode by helloterence, on Flickr


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Rabbit shaved bumpers are sex. Car looks great :thumbup: just need that rear bumper colormatched reflex and itll be perfect


----------



## Keith509 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Night Out-3 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## muesli (Jun 5, 2011)

more pics on www.vwaudistyle.ch


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

Where are all the action shots?


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

Speed Happens booth by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Antmo920 (Feb 26, 2013)

That Instagram quality... Lol


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

crispy21 said:


> Rabbit shaved bumpers are sex. Car looks great :thumbup: just need that rear bumper colormatched reflex and itll be perfect


 and gti headlights.


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

M703 said:


> missamagnificent.. i :heart: your interior! such a clean car.


 Thank you! :wave:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

mikez. said:


> and gti headlights.


 meh takes away from the fact its a rabbit.


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

Sophia | MKV TDI by missamagnificent, on Flickr 

 
Sophia | MKV TDI by missamagnificent, on Flickr


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

angle rear by Bierce IV, on Flickr 


Friends GLI 
 
DSC_0653 by Bierce IV, on Flickr


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

that is some extreme mexi-poke


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

Ben from RI said:


>


 dem wheels doe :heart:


----------



## helloterence (May 15, 2010)

crispy21 said:


> meh takes away from the fact its a rabbit.


 I've thought about getting them, but decided against them for that very reason. Thanks for the compliment! :beer:


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

1 May-14 by santorum, on Flickr 
 
1 May-18 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

*Fuk It MkV*'s GTI 

 
1 May-6 by santorum, on Flickr 
 
1 May-5 by santorum, on Flickr 
 
1 May-4 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

;-/


----------



## ralph lauren (Nov 3, 2012)

ZLEB said:


>


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

Just finished this last weekend. Thanks to Will for all the help.


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

helloterence said:


> I've thought about getting them, but decided against them for that very reason. Thanks for the compliment! :beer:


 I agree that it will take away from it being a rabbit, but they just look too cheap for me. At least I thought they did when I owned a mkv rabbit.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

mikez. said:


> I agree that it will take away from it being a rabbit, but they just look too cheap for me. At least I thought they did when I owned a mkv rabbit.


 I think some yellow h7 bulbs would fix that:thumbup:


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

Quick iPhone shot


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

M703 said:


>


 everytime i see your car, i want an mk5 :laugh:


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

boradie sucht said:


> everytime i see your car, i want an mk5 :laugh:


 this. a super clean CW


----------



## ipwnbitches (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

DJ's GTI Explored by Collin Gray Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

1 May-11 by santorum, on Flickr 
 
1 May-7 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

Pic by *- [email protected]*


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

wish i kept these:banghead:


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)




----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing my picture last week!! :heart::beer:


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

that looks awesome man


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Vuck Folkswagen said:


>


 So awesome


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Bork said:


>


  :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

M703 said:


> Thanks for sharing my picture last week!! :heart::beer:


 Soo good!!!


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

Here you go Will :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

brianmk5, on Flickr


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

^ :thumbup:

;-/


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

ic:ic:


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

no vtec 4me said:


> ic:ic:


:heart::wave: you make me want a subi kevin


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Kaaapooyaaa!
Chitty cell pic I know...sorry


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Markg813 said:


> :heart::wave: you make me want a subi kevin


Sorrrryyyyy


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> Kaaapooyaaa!
> Chitty cell pic I know...sorry


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

no vtec 4me said:


> Sorrrryyyyy


I need that in my life


----------



## make_it_rainn (Jan 8, 2010)

iPhone shot for now.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## InstantKarma (Jan 5, 2005)

ahoy from wisconsin :wave:


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)

ninohale said:


>


awesome! such a dope spot too!


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

M703 said:


> awesome! such a dope spot too!


Thanks


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## JrJanowski (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

edited_edited-1 by Bierce IV, on Flickr

DSC_0074 edited by Bierce IV, on Flickr
DSC_0052 edited_edited-1 by Bierce IV, on Flickr

DSC_0045- edited_edited-1 by Bierce IV, on Flickr


----------



## drgfrag (Apr 26, 2013)

2 quick pictures of my VW Scirocco MK3
Airlift autopilot V2 + Airlift performance :


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

drgfrag said:


> 2 quick pictures of my VW Scirocco MK3
> Airlift autopilot V2 + Airlift performance :


Rub it in a little more.... All fancy with your Sciroccos's over seas


----------



## NotPurple (Jun 28, 2012)

First set of pics since I got the air ride done. A few days before we installed it, some idiot ran a red light and smashed the front bumper and the grill.  I traded my old factory chrome grill for this one until my new bumper gets here. Probably going with the Euro R32.


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## lowbz21 (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Will, Rali, and Taylor make this company to one of the best to work with! :thumbup:


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

ornithology said:


> Will, Rali, and Taylor make this company to one of the best to work with! :thumbup:


X2


----------



## s.c.gti (Jan 15, 2013)

dubturbo15 said:


>


This car looks great. Is it on performance series or slammed series bags if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)

Tyler's Bagged B5 by David-Auerbach, on Flickr

Tyler's Bagged B5 by David-Auerbach, on Flickr

Tyler's Bagged B5 by David-Auerbach, on Flickr

Tyler's Bagged B5 by David-Auerbach, on Flickr

Tyler's Bagged B5 by David-Auerbach, on Flickr


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

haaaaaaaa Jay cheesin


----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)

-








:heart:BR FTW.


----------



## InstantKarma (Jan 5, 2005)

Big thanks to everyone at BR. got my setup finished a few days ago


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/HaraldBPhotography?fref=ts


----------



## OMGitsDUBBER (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

veedub64 said:


>


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

;-/


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

^ My car got bagged in that exact garage as well :laugh: Looks great! :wave:


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)




----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

chubs625 said:


> ;-/


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## frilllan (Jun 18, 2012)

Will take better pictures of the car soon.


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

Jes's wrapped b5.5 wagon


Jes || B5.5 Passat by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


Jes || B5.5 Passat by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


Jes || B5.5 Passat by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


----------



## fredhoule (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## make_it_rainn (Jan 8, 2010)

Cory and Nate's GTI's


----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)

make_it_rainn said:


> Cory and Nate's GTI's


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Messed up the links..


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

make_it_rainn said:


> Cory and Nate's GTI's


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

P1040284 by dhenr012, on Flickr


P1040283 by dhenr012, on Flickr


----------



## make_it_rainn (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## confused. (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

22 May-3 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

^ :thumbup:

;-/


----------



## DroppinTheSasquatch (Oct 5, 2003)

Airlift Performance v2s from Bagriders


----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)

whats keeping that bike on your car?


----------



## big_hec (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

Nice Niner you got up there.


----------



## CaptainCaracho (May 27, 2013)

A3 Sportback from Germany :wave:


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## dublife42 (May 28, 2010)




----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Ampiler said:


>


This car is beautiful man. Awesome job.


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

;-/


----------



## big_hec (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

veedub64 said:


>





chubs625 said:


> ;-/





afunnysmell said:


>


Always good to see some locals on here, looking good fellas. :thumbup:


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Daniels shaved/bagged R32 on CCW's SOWO '13 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

dubb34r said:


>


:beer: SiK!

;-/


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

dubb34r said:


>


 Epic!


----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## helloterence (May 15, 2010)

Doing it right. :thumbup:


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

Doug collage by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

Iphone shot from a few weeks ago.


----------



## r3coil (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

34,000 miles on air and no regrests


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

photo by MORE THAN MORE

;-/


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

white pepper said:


>


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

mikez. said:


>


----------



## beacom (May 23, 2007)

Finally took some pics without the iphone. Thanks for the setup guys.


----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)

^ nice!! real clean :thumbup:


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

white pepper said:


>


I can't see it.


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

For sale...


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

shrunken










(no photo skills but heres my go at it)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

VRDubssat said:


> Doug collage by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


You know I love it Doug :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> Daniels shaved/bagged R32 on CCW's SOWO '13 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


How did I not see this at Sowo??


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

TTS 


Flickr 上 zl_forward 的 mmexport1370226993675


----------



## pEKz (Sep 15, 2011)

*.:R32*


----------



## pEKz (Sep 15, 2011)

*More pics....*


----------



## hellogoodbryan (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

Chris Weyer's Golf R by MisterBarry, on Flickr


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## OMGitsDUBBER (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

eric, your car looks amazing.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

baconfenders said:


> Chris Weyer's Golf R by MisterBarry, on Flickr


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

NYC-7 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> NYC-7 by santorum, on Flickr


Great shot!


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Great shot!


Thanks Will. Brooklyn, under the BQE.


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

Ride Height | MKV TDI by missamagnificent, on Flickr


----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

M703 said:


> ic:


if i buy these wheels dont be mad they are just too sexy


----------



## dublife42 (May 28, 2010)




----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)

^:heart: love it.


----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)

crispy21 said:


> if i buy these wheels dont be mad they are just too sexy


please tell me if and where you find these for sale near by! lol i want 9s up front!


----------



## civicsi94 (Jul 12, 2006)

Big up to Rat4life for the install.


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

Just a few recent shots


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## civicsi94 (Jul 12, 2006)

Ahhh stop taunting me with those wheels mr. Parker lol


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Twoforone by Evans89411, on Flickr


White Rock Rd by Evans89411, on Flickr


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Installed a kit from Bag Riders in my buddy's B7 A4 avant. Just put his new wheels on tonight so I snapped an iPhone shot...


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)




----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Volkspringa-19 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## dmarian (Dec 23, 2005)

*The kid.*


----------



## FullyLoadedCarat (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

dublife42 said:


>


 Were you by any chance at the great lakes GTG? or the roc-euro spring roll out? I feel like i have seen this car there. Looks good:thumbup:


----------



## dublife42 (May 28, 2010)

Bierce IV said:


> Were you by any chance at the great lakes GTG? or the roc-euro spring roll out? I feel like i have seen this car there. Looks good:thumbup:


 Yes, I was at Roc-Euro.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

euro+tuner said:


> Twoforone by Evans89411, on Flickr
> 
> 
> White Rock Rd by Evans89411, on Flickr


 :heart:


----------



## ipwnbitches (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## make_it_rainn (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## RickardDD (Jun 16, 2013)

my b5 from Sweden


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

better quality photo 







[/URL]


----------



## 32_d3gr33s (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## ipwnbitches (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

Sophia | MKV TDI by missamagnificent, on Flickr 

 
Sophia | MKV TDI by missamagnificent, on Flickr 

 
Sophia | MKV TDI by missamagnificent, on Flickr


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/...urrent=facebook_1529304238jpg_zpsd9e8705e.jpg 

http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/aa295/vwgti337vw/?action=view&current=IMG_0773_zpsaa6bfeb2.jpg


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

bagriders :thumbup:
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7307/9088972731_ae862d7917_z.jpg[/img] IMG_6445 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/2823/9091191826_7ef8ac8e38_z.jpg[/img] IMG_6446 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7316/9088976449_1c89647343_z.jpg[/img] IMG_6439 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

wish it still had the other bumpers :/


----------



## BettaJetta88 (Aug 10, 2009)

photo by Larry Wentzel


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Old photo:


Untitled by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

BettaJetta88 said:


> photo by Larry Wentzel




I like this! Are the door handles Photoshopped?


----------



## BettaJetta88 (Aug 10, 2009)

BIG EYE said:


> I like this! Are the door handles Photoshopped?


thanks! no photoshop here, what you see is what it really looks like haha


----------



## VR6 Dejan (May 14, 2002)

Rat4Life said:


> bagriders :thumbup:
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7307/9088972731_ae862d7917_z.jpg[/img] IMG_6445 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/2823/9091191826_7ef8ac8e38_z.jpg[/img] IMG_6446 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7316/9088976449_1c89647343_z.jpg[/img] IMG_6439 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL][/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

BettaJetta88 said:


> photo by Larry Wentzel


absolutely love this. csg ftw. :thumbup:


----------



## ravendarat (May 24, 2013)

BettaJetta88 said:


> photo by Larry Wentzel


What are those wheels? I want those


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

32_d3gr33s said:


>


I'm digging the wrap! 




ipwnbitches said:


>


Well played :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

VR6 Dejan said:


> Rat4Life said:
> 
> 
> > bagriders :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## RickardDD (Jun 16, 2013)

*Sv: BAG RIDERS: We Need Your Photos*

New pics


----------



## BigBlueMk3 (Apr 12, 2012)

love my set up. thanks for all the help and good customer service bag riders!


----------



## VR6 Dejan (May 14, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> VR6 Dejan said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the car I think it is?
> ...


----------



## hellogoodbryan (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

;-/


----------



## InstantKarma (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

you guys know I'll be bagging it soon


----------



## -GLXTACY- (Feb 17, 2006)

My MKV Jetta
Photos by: Ethan Watson


----------



## -Tom (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Keep em' coming guys and gals :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Another of my car at wuste by todd williams 83, on Flickr


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

Gawwww I love love love the AME's!!!! :heart:


----------



## -GLXTACY- (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## OMGitsDUBBER (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## ipwnbitches (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

http://www.adriftproductions.com/golf-r


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

baconfenders said:


> http://www.adriftproductions.com/golf-r


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

MK6


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## kevin_hellaxcute (Jul 1, 2013)

. by Kevin M Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

Couple from cult 

Anna from more than more


And my buddy Dan took this


----------



## ne3ek (Jan 28, 2006)

seven-one-6 by p.grim, on Flickr


seven-one-7 by p.grim, on Flickr


seven-one by p.grim, on Flickr

:wave:


----------



## 2loDiesel (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Volkspringa-18 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## ipwnbitches (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## dublife42 (May 28, 2010)




----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

IMG_2027 by Evans89411, on Flickr


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

dublife42 said:


>


Awesome man well done:beer:


----------



## dublife42 (May 28, 2010)

sliceoflife said:


> Awesome man well done:beer:


Thank You.


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

and this is thanks to Eric Dowd.









and some by me.


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## POPOLGLI (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## mexicanlowrider (Dec 4, 2009)

sunset gti 3 by mexicanlowrider7, on Flickr


sunsetgti2 by mexicanlowrider7, on Flickr


SUNSETGTI by mexicanlowrider7, on Flickr


----------



## denzo337 (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

POPOLGLI said:


>


Tire/Wheel setup?


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

1 May-8 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## kevin_hellaxcute (Jul 1, 2013)

reedit by Kevin M Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

One preview shot from my SOUTHRNFRESH shoot, feature on their site to come soon.


----------



## POPOLGLI (Feb 12, 2011)

steaguejr said:


> Tire/Wheel setup?


They are REAL bbs lm 145 18x8.5 all around, et 25+ 6mm spacer in front and et 9(reverse mount) in the rear


----------



## DrociB (May 7, 2010)

Finally installed my kit from Bag Riders



DSC_2513 by Baker's_Dozen, on Flickr



DSC_2560 by Baker's_Dozen, on Flickr


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

never got around to posting in here.


----------



## StRaIgHtVdUbBiN (Jul 17, 2012)

alankitzmiller said:


>



is that TJ in the background? :laugh:


----------



## jhildebrand (Mar 16, 2013)

heres my girl, pretty much the most played out style but i love it, bagged bbs rs


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ne3ek said:


> seven-one-6 by p.grim, on Flickr
> 
> 
> seven-one-7 by p.grim, on Flickr
> ...


Let me know if you ever decide to part ways with those wheel.. let me know umpkin:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

denzo337 said:


>


:heart:


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Recently helped my brother bag one of his mk3's. Still need to notch the fronts though.


IMG_2184 by Evans89411, on Flickr


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

:heart: you guys!


----------



## dudu356 (Apr 26, 2013)

My french gti edition 35 from airlift and bag riders
Autopilot v2
Airlift performance front shock
Airlift slam rear shock
3/8 lines size

And 19" audi bbs speedline 8.5" full polished rims


----------



## Hotwing (May 31, 2011)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Dealer-3 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

Eric Shell's video of my car.





And some pictures I took.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

orau22 said:


> Eric Shell's video of my car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SLAMMED!!


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> SLAMMED!!


I've got some more I'll post!


----------



## OMGitsDUBBER (Nov 21, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

;-/


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

IMG_2192 by Evans89411, on Flickr


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

I wish I had the chance to see you guys again this year :wave:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)

ericshell said:


> I wish I had the chance to see you guys again this year :wave:


:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::heart:


----------



## dc1204 (May 15, 2011)




----------



## pengpeng5561 (Nov 6, 2010)

we live in Beijing


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)




----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

^^ Your camera skills are improving man 

Dope shots!


----------



## kevin_hellaxcute (Jul 1, 2013)

. by Kevin M Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Still sans a notch for the mk3

Borbet by Evans89411, on Flickr


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## sunilbass (Jan 12, 2007)

The car now with the new shoes..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

OMGitsDUBBER said:


> :wave:


Nice wheel choice!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ninohale said:


>


17 > 18 up-converts??


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

livinzlyfe said:


>


Wow man, these keep getting better and better!

Keep up the good work


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Driveway Brenzier by todd williams 83, on Flickr


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

:heart:


----------



## OMGitsDUBBER (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> 17 > 18 up-converts??


I wish man... 17's with Schmidt Radinox slant lips. 18" conversion may be in the future 


Another from Import Alliance.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

My feature on SOUTHRNFRESH (with a shout out to Will and Bag Riders!): http://southrnfresh.com/wordpress/2013/07/jordan-riegelhaupts-audi-a6/


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ericshell said:


> I wish I had the chance to see you guys again this year :wave:


This shot is wild Eric!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ninohale said:


> I wish man... 17's with Schmidt Radinox slant lips. 18" conversion may be in the future
> 
> 
> Another from Import Alliance.


Never the less... those lips


----------



## make_it_rainn (Jan 8, 2010)

[/URL]


----------



## ralph lauren (Nov 3, 2012)

R32 1518 said:


> :heart:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::heart::heart:


----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)

Schmidtment by David-Auerbach, on Flickr


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

IMG_2185 by Evans89411, on Flickr


IMG_2320 by Evans89411, on Flickr


----------



## BigBlueMk3 (Apr 12, 2012)

will post more soon with my new wheels!


----------



## -GLXTACY- (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## CrAZY_EuRo (Mar 5, 2009)

waterfest pictures of my car


----------



## dublife42 (May 28, 2010)

Photo shoot by Mike Petrino


----------



## dublife42 (May 28, 2010)




----------



## M703 (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## pilotmkv (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

An oldie


Klutch-8 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## BigBlueMk3 (Apr 12, 2012)

her new shoes


----------



## Hotwing (May 31, 2011)

pilotmkv said:


>


those wheels look awesome on that car! :thumbup:


----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)

Gli by David-Auerbach, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

CrAZY_EuRo said:


> waterfest pictures of my car


Your car looked awesome at WaterFest!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

dublife42 said:


>


Can you email me with a high resolution version of this shot?


----------



## CrAZY_EuRo (Mar 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Your car looked awesome at WaterFest!


thanks will


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

and that one day when I ran 19's.


----------



## OMGitsDUBBER (Nov 21, 2010)

_MG_9941 by Christopher Umali, on Flickr


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Crappy cell pic but its about all I got for now.


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

One from yesterday :beer::


----------



## kevin_hellaxcute (Jul 1, 2013)

. by Kevin M Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

;-/


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

[/url] 
Untitled by jun_1.8T, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## BigBlueMk3 (Apr 12, 2012)

represent


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

my old wheels


----------



## MSpeed (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

One from VAG Fair yesterday from Matt (gtimakesmebroke) with the new shoes on. :thumbup:


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## zeeshanaayan07 (Aug 11, 2013)

why you need picture


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Lakeside-14 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## rtphotog (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

BigBlueMk3 said:


> will post more soon with my new wheels!




This car needs wheels BADLY! But man, that photo is sweet!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

MSpeed said:


>


Is this car wrapped?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

VR_Kraut said:


> One from VAG Fair yesterday from Matt (gtimakesmebroke) with the new shoes on. :thumbup:


:heart: :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

livinzlyfe said:


>


Call me crazy, but I think that looks awesome.


----------



## kevin_hellaxcute (Jul 1, 2013)

Untitled by Kevin M Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> :heart: :thumbup:



Lakeside-13 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Call me crazy, but I think that looks awesome.


In fact you are quite sane


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

My pile.


----------



## dublife42 (May 28, 2010)

kevin_hellaxcute said:


> Untitled by Kevin M Fernandez, on Flickr


Sick Shot! :thumbup:


----------



## dublife42 (May 28, 2010)




----------



## kevin_hellaxcute (Jul 1, 2013)

dublife42 said:


>


Clean, have you thought of color matching the side markers?


----------



## dublife42 (May 28, 2010)

kevin_hellaxcute said:


> Clean, have you thought of color matching the side markers?


Yes I have a set but they don't quite match.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

EOS x IDF by Jordan Chronister, on Flickr


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Lakeside-12 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)




----------



## SoIAteABlueWaffleToday (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Some lovely cars in here guys! Thanks for all the photos so far!


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

ridin high :thumbup:


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

I know you'll have a soft spot for this one Will


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Call me crazy, but I think that looks awesome.


I agree, but I couldn't stand to look at it after the day of running them. they looked giant in person. maybe one day I will invest in some 19's.


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

ericshell said:


>


opcorn: more pls


----------



## itzallansgli (Aug 8, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Dub$_Lifestyle (Jan 7, 2012)

ericshell said:


> Wow this thing looks sweet a little too much camber for my taste. Otherwise looks great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

;-/


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Dub$_Lifestyle said:


> ericshell said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad he bought it that way
> ...


----------



## Dub$_Lifestyle (Jan 7, 2012)

^ to my understanding Rotiform built that car. & he bought it off of them. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Dub$_Lifestyle said:


> ^ to my understanding Rotiform built that car. & he bought it off of them. Correct me if I'm wrong.


Thats 100% correct. 

But its not like he hasn't built tons of solid cars in his life. He currently has 3 that he has built from scratch that are pretty dope. But to just hate on someone cause they bought a dope looking car???


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

I got a chance to shoot Dan's bagged GTI this weekend:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Hassellin da Hoff said:


> EOS x IDF by Jordan Chronister, on Flickr


85mm? You know I love it Jordan :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ericshell said:


>


This car is stunning.


----------



## dublife42 (May 28, 2010)




----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

ericshell said:


>


Ronald's car is on a whole different level


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## mista808 (Apr 30, 2000)

Freshly bagged


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

;-/


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Still working on getting the fronts to come down more. Only about 5mm from the floor right now.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Finished my wife's R32 yesterday.


Candy White-3 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Last bit of whorage.


Candy White-2 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

^^^them lips :thumbup:

someone should buy this


----------



## SoIAteABlueWaffleToday (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## CaptainCaracho (May 27, 2013)




----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

johnywalnuts said:


>


MORE!


----------



## redrum_customs (May 24, 2011)

some of my vr 

Sent from my calculator on the telus network thinger


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

juldupp said:


>



holy air freshener!


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

juldupp said:


>


Holy beautiful interior


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## J-Couch (Sep 6, 2013)

CaptainCaracho said:


>


Love it.:thumbup:


----------



## OMGitsDUBBER (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

To see the full set go here! Swiper's Flikr Set

































































Tapatalk because bored.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


>


nice :thumbup:


----------



## BigBlueMk3 (Apr 12, 2012)

not a fancy pic just snapped it at work. thanks for the stickaaaa


----------



## Vbelisle (Oct 10, 2010)

My GLI | Shot by Mike A. aka 7VNZR03|


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

PGJettaFTW said:


> :wave:


Classy:beer:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

freshly bagged.


----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> 85mm? You know I love it Jordan :thumbup:



just saw this.. haha yeah 85mm. You can borrow it at h2o! :thumbup:


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## frilllan (Jun 18, 2012)

My Golf Gti Mk5 with Rotiform IND 19x10 all around.
Photographers: Jan (Veegeek) Axelsson and Sebastian Rosander


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

that looks great! perfect color combo.

how does it look at ride height?


----------



## kevin_hellaxcute (Jul 1, 2013)

Untitled by Kevin M Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CZB (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## kevin_hellaxcute (Jul 1, 2013)

Untitled by Kevin M Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## kevin_hellaxcute (Jul 1, 2013)

CZB said:


>


man making me want those r line grilles.


----------



## kevin_hellaxcute (Jul 1, 2013)

Untitled by Kevin M Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## CZB (Sep 13, 2008)

kevin_hellaxcute said:


> man making me want those r line grilles.


Pull the trigger man! They'd look great on your car


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## big_hec (Sep 9, 2008)

frilllan said:


> My Golf Gti Mk5 with Rotiform IND 19x10 all around.
> Photographers: Jan (Veegeek) Axelsson and Sebastian Rosander


OMG!!!eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Some "His & Hers" love down in OCMD.


H2Oi 13-25 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## VR6 Dejan (May 14, 2002)




----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Chris-4 by BobAy photography, on Flickr

:heart:


----------



## kevin_hellaxcute (Jul 1, 2013)

Untitled by Kevin M Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Freshly bagged as of a few weeks ago, before H2oi.


My Bagged CC in Portsmouth, NH by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


My Bagged CC at H2oi '13 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

kevin_hellaxcute said:


> Untitled by Kevin M Fernandez, on Flickr


****ing inspiration


Tapatalk because bored.


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)

I know you guys dont care about Passats but here is one rocking that BagRiders sticker proudly


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

How about one more of Neven's clean b5.5.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/thebeardedone/10078083146/" title="_DSC0037 copy by A|bennett photography, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7433/10078083146_f00bb63840_z.jpg" width="640" height="429" alt="_DSC0037 copy"></a>


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

H2Oi 13-4 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

Untitled by j zoebisch, on Flickr


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

A few I shot at h2oi :beer:ic:

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10127110515/" title="CSC_0652 by Condukt_Co, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7396/10127110515_5dfc1d247b.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="CSC_0652"></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10127542163/" title="CSC_0590 by Condukt_Co, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2871/10127542163_9104ac394d.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="CSC_0590"></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10127302213/" title="CSC_0610 by Condukt_Co, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3720/10127302213_1e8876be39.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="CSC_0610"></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10127476056/" title="DSC_0440_2 by Condukt_Co, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5326/10127476056_706b7e074e.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="DSC_0440_2"></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10127330224/" title="NATE NATE by Condukt_Co, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7350/10127330224_f60bf6514f.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="NATE NATE"></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10047588546/" title="CSC_0608 by Condukt_Co, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3688/10047588546_31a572881d.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="CSC_0608"></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10047329134/" title="CSC_0646 by Condukt_Co, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5488/10047329134_2b8dece944.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="CSC_0646"></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10047510696/" title="CSC_0619 by Condukt_Co, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7418/10047510696_5e35914dcb.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="CSC_0619"></a>


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Big Bear by todd williams 83, on Flickr


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

:thumbup: to this page


----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

Instagram: @4NOBJTS


----------



## DroppinTheSasquatch (Oct 5, 2003)

Thanks Bagriders :thumbup:


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

Some from H2Oi of Ryan's 20th

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/missamagnificent/10059779276/" title="Ryan's Bagged 20th by missamagnificent, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7294/10059779276_e21a181dde_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="Ryan's Bagged 20th"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/missamagnificent/10059507495/" title="Ryan's Bagged 20th by missamagnificent, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5441/10059507495_f65d695f98_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="Ryan's Bagged 20th"></a>


----------



## blankie (May 7, 2011)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10079865425/" title="_MG_4922 by Purple WX studios, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3676/10079865425_387d33b707_z.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="_MG_4922"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10079858445/" title="_MG_5004 by Purple WX studios, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5507/10079858445_de24f50838_z.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="_MG_5004"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10079966143/" title="_MG_4899 by Purple WX studios, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7333/10079966143_6075e1bcf3_z.jpg" width="640" height="337" alt="_MG_4899"></a>

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## hellogoodbryan (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

H2Oi 13-1 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## 1slowassgolf (May 30, 2011)

******* gas pump shot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

Shot my friend Jeff's car last night. 





































And iPhone background (4/4S)










Anyone notice the difference in wheels? 

Please go see the full set for many more photos!
FULL SET HERE


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)

swiper said:


> Anyone notice the difference in wheels?


Reverse mounted faces?


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

via eric dowd photo


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Nesho said:


> Reverse mounted faces?


One side is F40 Tarmac, the other side is regular :beer:


----------



## Vbelisle (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericshell/10203731763/" title="Acura TL by Eric Shell, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2846/10203731763_99d64cef1d_b.jpg" width="1024" height="429" alt="Acura TL"></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericshell/10203732173/" title="Josh Esfahani's B6 A4 by Eric Shell, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7326/10203732173_420d3e1275_b.jpg" width="1024" height="466" alt="Josh Esfahani's B6 A4"></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericshell/10203640995/" title="Dumped BMW Z4 by Eric Shell, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2887/10203640995_4327d6a8b2_b.jpg" width="1024" height="452" alt="Dumped BMW Z4"></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericshell/10203641225/" title="Luxury Abstract VIP 350Z by Eric Shell, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3689/10203641225_ca99fdb3d8_b.jpg" width="1024" height="455" alt="Luxury Abstract VIP 350Z"></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericshell/10203641895/" title="Heavy Hitter's ISF by Eric Shell, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7455/10203641895_118ab787c7_b.jpg" width="1024" height="448" alt="Heavy Hitter's ISF"></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericshell/10203541214/" title="Fitted Charger by Eric Shell, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3719/10203541214_700f478323_b.jpg" width="1024" height="519" alt="Fitted Charger"></a>


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ericshell said:


> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericshell/10203731763/" title="Acura TL by Eric Shell, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2846/10203731763_99d64cef1d_b.jpg" width="1024" height="429" alt="Acura TL"></a>
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericshell/10203732173/" title="Josh Esfahani's B6 A4 by Eric Shell, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7326/10203732173_420d3e1275_b.jpg" width="1024" height="466" alt="Josh Esfahani's B6 A4"></a>
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericshell/10203640995/" title="Dumped BMW Z4 by Eric Shell, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2887/10203640995_4327d6a8b2_b.jpg" width="1024" height="452" alt="Dumped BMW Z4"></a>
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericshell/10203641225/" title="Luxury Abstract VIP 350Z by Eric Shell, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3689/10203641225_ca99fdb3d8_b.jpg" width="1024" height="455" alt="Luxury Abstract VIP 350Z"></a>
> ...


Wow! Some amazing shots and nice cars in there


----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

walked out of the clinic and found my friend Nik parked next to me, obligitory iphone pics happened 


Untitled by j zoebisch, on Flickr


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Fall III by Evans89411, on Flickr


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

His and Hers by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## Dub$_Lifestyle (Jan 7, 2012)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10384872456/" title="side by R_Gasm, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7328/10384872456_7b03db25ba_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="side"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10365800196/" title="IMG_7791 by R_Gasm, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2829/10365800196_a4e52ea4c0_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_7791"></a>


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

Toni de Vera's freshly bagged MK6 :wave:


@fancymkvi by WatercooledSociety, on Flickr


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

Dub$_Lifestyle said:


> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10384872456/" title="side by R_Gasm, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7328/10384872456_7b03db25ba_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="side"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10365800196/" title="IMG_7791 by R_Gasm, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2829/10365800196_a4e52ea4c0_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_7791"></a>


That rear lip/fitment :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

my m5, thanks to bagriders team for parts.
airlift performance struts, accuair switchspeed management
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/10432139225/] IMG_7811 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/10432278913/] IMG_7810 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## fredhoule (Feb 6, 2011)

H2Oi 2013


----------



## FerVR6 (Aug 22, 2002)




----------



## xxkoadyxx (Mar 18, 2010)

some of my car 












































hope i did'nt post to many pictures


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Wedding-7 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

boradie sucht said:


>


:heart:


----------



## dublife42 (May 28, 2010)

Nice shot from FCF 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

photos by rickyislazy


----------



## GTi 2718 (Jul 14, 2006)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10319856834/" title="Tyler_MkIV-13 by Troucroft, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7388/10319856834_06d5bb00fb_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="Tyler_MkIV-13"></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10319868824/" title="Tyler_MkIV-2 by Troucroft, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2832/10319868824_66a36b775e_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="Tyler_MkIV-2"></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10319910956/" title="Tyler_MkIV-1 by Troucroft, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2815/10319910956_97c660fc1e_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="Tyler_MkIV-1"></a>


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

swiper said:


> Anyone notice the difference in wheels?
> 
> Please go see the full set for many more photos!
> FULL SET HERE


r40's on one side and tarmacs on the other


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Bagged Golf R on ccw's at h2oi '13 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

;-/


----------



## MacO (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> Bagged Golf R on ccw's at h2oi '13 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


thats my car, thanks for the pic!


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

Rat4Life said:


> my m5, thanks to bagriders team for parts.
> airlift performance struts, accuair switchspeed management
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/10432139225/] IMG_7811 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/10432278913/] IMG_7810 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


Love this car. Never see bagged e39 M5's. 



dublife42 said:


> Nice shot from FCF
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Great shot, I like seeing the FMIC hiding back there.


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

TBT guys :wave:. I wish I could've seen you guys at SEMA this year. Safe travels :beer:
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericshell/10586541314/" title="Erin's Bagged STI by Eric Shell, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7328/10586541314_8105203977_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="Erin's Bagged STI"></a>


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

couple from h2o


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

GTi 2718 said:


> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10319856834/" title="Tyler_MkIV-13 by Troucroft, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7388/10319856834_06d5bb00fb_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="Tyler_MkIV-13"></a>
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10319868824/" title="Tyler_MkIV-2 by Troucroft, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2832/10319868824_66a36b775e_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="Tyler_MkIV-2"></a>
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10319910956/" title="Tyler_MkIV-1 by Troucroft, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2815/10319910956_97c660fc1e_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="Tyler_MkIV-1"></a>


These shots are fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ericshell said:


> TBT guys :wave:. I wish I could've seen you guys at SEMA this year. Safe travels :beer:
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericshell/10586541314/" title="Erin's Bagged STI by Eric Shell, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7328/10586541314_8105203977_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="Erin's Bagged STI"></a>


Whaat? No SEMA for you Eric?? 




ForVWLife said:


> couple from h2o



Those seats!! :laugh:


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

everything is for sale


----------



## BigBlueMk3 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Second attempt at light painting on the wife's R32.


Night Park-2 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Will's E92 335i on BBS RS's at H2oi '13 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr

:wave:


----------



## kevin_hellaxcute (Jul 1, 2013)

Untitled by Kevin M Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

parker15 by scoozridesbikes, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Some really superb cars here guys! Keep up the amazing work!! :beer:


----------



## kevin_hellaxcute (Jul 1, 2013)

Untitled by Kevin M Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Fall-3 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

I need a 2014 BagRiders calender (wink wink) any plans to ever make one?


----------



## dtempelmeyer (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## BigBlueMk3 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Fall-2 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Fall-5 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## NyCxGTI (Apr 3, 2008)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10840749206/" title="photo by salmksix, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5499/10840749206_9c8dd22db6_z.jpg" width="640" height="640" alt="photo"></a>


----------



## itzallansgli (Aug 8, 2012)

Heres my 2013 2.5L SE Passat


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

^ Those look a lot better on there than I thought they would :beer:


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

Vw NewF said:


>


I judged your car at H20i 3 years ago I think. I love your entire build. Everything has been gone over from the R32 interior, 6 speed swap, big turbo, air, classics, and the paint was nearly perfect. I think this is the car I'm thinking of anyways haha.


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)

Ya Anthony I remember you :wave: that was the year h2oi was held at the school


----------



## Vbelisle (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Hai gais


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/10964990856/] IMG_7919.JPG(1) by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rollback50k (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

Rat4Life said:


> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/10964990856/] IMG_7919.JPG(1) by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


SO into this car, I wish I had the money to buy it. GLWS


----------



## kevin_hellaxcute (Jul 1, 2013)

Untitled by Kevin M Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> SO into this car, I wish I had the money to buy it. GLWS


Thank you Anthony, if no one buys it i'll be keeping this for long time, love every minute of driving it, except when its time to fill up


----------



## BigBlueMk3 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## dublife42 (May 28, 2010)




----------



## iScrape (Aug 22, 2009)

BigBlueMk3 said:


>


is that..... neon ... under the scooby....?


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Fall-8 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ Wow, the bronze/polish looks great against white. Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## dmarian (Dec 23, 2005)

"The Getta!"

<a href="http://s25.photobucket.com/user/dmarian/media/dmarian008/1475890_10201920004295924_1772343043_n.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c83/dmarian/dmarian008/1475890_10201920004295924_1772343043_n.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 1475890_10201920004295924_1772343043_n.jpg"/></a>


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Fixx Fest 10/Trunk built with Bag Riders parts*


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Snowy Trees by Evans89411, on Flickr


Trunk Setup v2 by Evans89411, on Flickr


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Old photo, but never edited it.


H2Oi 13-40 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## Day505jetta (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Almost ready for a proper shoot.


----------



## pmradu (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't have any picture like you guys...


----------



## 2.02VR6 (Aug 23, 2006)

V1









V2


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

happy holidays! :heart::beer:


----------



## POPOLGLI (Feb 12, 2011)

Made in Québec!!!


----------



## puffy713 (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Snow mobbin'!!


----------



## lowsneaker (Jul 19, 2013)

in china


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## SoIAteABlueWaffleToday (Aug 7, 2012)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/soiateapancaketoday/7744498934/" title="DSC_0045 by soiateapancaketoday, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8433/7744498934_2dc6fbffca_b.jpg" width="800" height="532" alt="DSC_0045"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/soiateapancaketoday/7744516418/" title="DSC_0013 by soiateapancaketoday, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8289/7744516418_c539d7481f_c.jpg" width="800" height="532" alt="DSC_0013"></a>


----------



## itzallansgli (Aug 8, 2012)

Photo By Noel Fontanoza


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Rojas29 (Oct 16, 2013)

my new tank going on a 08 vw r32. tank color Frost white with copper flake


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## dmarian (Dec 23, 2005)




----------



## Chrispec (Sep 29, 2013)

Trunk still has some work to do :beer:


----------



## pork-n-beanz (Mar 30, 2011)

Taken with my iPhone quality sucks but you get the idea 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## ColinW. (Apr 20, 2012)

Did the install last week! Thanks Bag Riders. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/user/1490r32/media/fixx%20fest%2010/fixx%20fest/FixxFest10_WILLIAMS-5_zps2364ae58.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n625/1490r32/fixx%20fest%2010/fixx%20fest/FixxFest10_WILLIAMS-5_zps2364ae58.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo FixxFest10_WILLIAMS-5_zps2364ae58.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/user/1490r32/media/fixx%20fest%2010/fixx%20fest/FixxFest10_WILLIAMS-6-1110x761_zps32cd4aa3.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n625/1490r32/fixx%20fest%2010/fixx%20fest/FixxFest10_WILLIAMS-6-1110x761_zps32cd4aa3.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo FixxFest10_WILLIAMS-6-1110x761_zps32cd4aa3.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/user/1490r32/media/fixx%20fest%2010/fixx%20fest/FixxFest10_WILLIAMS-90-1110x729_zpsf2af6af7.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n625/1490r32/fixx%20fest%2010/fixx%20fest/FixxFest10_WILLIAMS-90-1110x729_zpsf2af6af7.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo FixxFest10_WILLIAMS-90-1110x729_zpsf2af6af7.jpg"/></a>


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Spam










ph: Cintax Photography :beer:


----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

Airlift Performance Suspension


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for all of the photos guys! Keep up the great work!!


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

H2Oi 13-21 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## EuRoGTI86 (Sep 28, 2008)

Here you go will


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

EuRoGTI86 said:


> Here you go will


Are those blacked out AMGs you have on there?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

thirtysixspokes said:


> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome :thumbup:


----------



## EuRoGTI86 (Sep 28, 2008)

EuRoGTI86 said:


> Here you go will





[email protected] said:


> Are those blacked out AMGs you have on there?


Yessir :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)

Love that TT :beer:


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

That brownie looks aggressive as ****. I want a mk6 with that front now.....


Tapatalk because bored.


----------



## EuRoGTI86 (Sep 28, 2008)

swiper said:


> That brownie looks aggressive as ****. I want a mk6 with that front now.....
> 
> 
> Tapatalk because bored.


Thnx :thumbup::beer:


----------



## civicsi94 (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

16 | 365 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

18 | 365 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

PAD21-1 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## fredhoule (Feb 6, 2011)

Airred out at the pump when I was on my way to h2o


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

Did a little bagged winter mode shoot with some locals.











Full album here if anyone is interested:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/zacharystodart/sets/72157640027206045/


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

22 | 365 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## dubtech01 (Nov 16, 2009)

All airlift XL gear. About 20k kms on it so far daily driven year round


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

VR_Kraut said:


> PAD21-1 by santorum, on Flickr


Love these wheels! They flow so well with the car :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



Cant wait for it to get a little bit nicer out! I need to put my wheels back on :beer:


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Had the same set up on my mkvi GTI and transferred it over to my b7 CC Sport. Slam series up front double bellows rear on koni struts powered by v2 management. Daily driven both cars and loving my set up.


----------



## xHoldenMcNeilx (Mar 14, 2008)

PJ's Jetta Shots by Facebook.com/allesgutedesigns


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

G60toR32 said:


>


The Works look sweet on there!


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

[/QUOTE]

Trunk setup came out awesome!


----------



## dubtech01 (Nov 16, 2009)

Bag Riders Air Ride said:


>


Trunk setup came out awesome![/QUOTE]

Thanks a lot guys !! 

Was my first stab at a trunk setup and first time doing hard lines. Had a bit of experience doing brake likes and stuff over the years as a mechanic but never anything that had to be seen. Also my good buddy Bill hooked me up with help on the awesome brushed floor. Thanks again!!


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

civicsi94 said:


>


Goldie Lock R32. Not to much, not to little. Just OEM with bags. Looks great.


----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

Full Set Here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/sw1per/sets/72157640305389155/ IG: @heyswiper


----------



## Vbelisle (Oct 10, 2010)

swiper said:


> ic:


 :heart: perfect


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

swiper said:


> Full Set Here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/sw1per/sets/72157640305389155/ IG: @heyswiper


You should jump the car on the DJ


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Birthd4y-15 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

Bag Riders Air Ride said:


> You should jump the car on the DJ


If only I was that good haha, would be too sick!


Tapatalk because bored.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

34 | 365 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

^ love that shot :heart:


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

New wheels :thumbup: Will get some better pics once it warms up a bit


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

missamagnificent said:


> ^ love that shot :heart:


Thanks pal! :heart:



ParkeR32 said:


> New wheels :thumbup: Will get some better pics once it warms up a bit


Get a jacket. It helps. :laugh:


----------



## FerVR6 (Aug 22, 2002)




----------



## ColinW. (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)




----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

ColinW. said:


>


can I see a side shot of this....

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinW. (Apr 20, 2012)

jun_1.8T said:


> can I see a side shot of this....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

Photo by Mason Gavin | AdriftProductions.com


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

VRtotheSix said:


>


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Maëstro_MK6 (Dec 10, 2013)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12466391303/" title="photo 3 (3) by jameslee31, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3690/12466391303_a57878e7e0_c.jpg" width="800" height="800" alt="photo 3 (3)"></a>


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

^^^:beer:


----------



## Wastegate13 (May 3, 2006)

Why don't you guys make the classic stickers in white anymore?


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

Wastegate13 said:


> Why don't you guys make the classic stickers in white anymore?


great pic and also you did a great job with the red accents on the wheels to match the grill :thumb up: car looks on point for sure


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Hassellin da Hoff said:


> :wave:




:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ParkeR32 said:


> New wheels :thumbup: Will get some better pics once it warms up a bit


Those wheels bring it all together :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

baconfenders said:


> Photo by Mason Gavin | AdriftProductions.com


So many fantasic photos of your car Chris. :beer:


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

rickyislazy said:


>


Love this.


----------



## BettaJetta88 (Aug 10, 2009)

there's too many clean cars in here. how about a dirty daily driven one? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

VRtotheSix said:


>


:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## 1slowassgolf (May 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojas29 (Oct 16, 2013)

took the decals off looks a lot better :laugh:
















:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

BMW on a Volkswagen forum :facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Neat hardline setups! Please take your battle to the streets. This thread is a safe haven for Bag Riders customers and photos of their vehicles.


----------



## DRW-CORRADO (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Drama ಠ_ಠ


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

^
^


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

Wolfsgart 2012 was good times!


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

:heart::heart:


powdub said:


>


----------



## jayjevans0304 (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## ASUvr6 (May 31, 2007)

:wave:

Messing with lighting/filters......


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

powdub said:


>


Love this:thumbup: What wheels are these?


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

joebags said:


> Love this:thumbup: What wheels are these?


Audi pie plates. A8 oem I think

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

steveo17 said:


> Audi pie plates. A8 oem I think
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


They're '10 slots', pie plates are usually in reference to these


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

^ Why's that not in your driveway?


----------



## xxRogueStatus (Dec 1, 2008)

:wave:
@xxroguestatus


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

98DUB said:


> ^ Why's that not in your driveway?


:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## cew20th (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

cew20th said:


>


Nice shots!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

G60toR32 said:


>


Hey I remember this :wave:


----------



## mexicanlowrider (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## denzo337 (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

<a href="http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/aa295/vwgti337vw/?action=view&current=8055416806_a0a81be781_b.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa295/vwgti337vw/8055416806_a0a81be781_b.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

crappy cell phone pics but new wheels installed


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

Pic by Andy Carter


----------



## BigBlueMk3 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

LowDownLabs by kueckerdj09, on Flickr


LowDownLabs by kueckerdj09, on Flickr


LowDownLabs by kueckerdj09, on Flickr


LowDownLabs by kueckerdj09, on Flickr


----------



## Vinny_TS (Apr 11, 2013)

Bagged at the Docks by vinnypennisi, on Flickr


Bagged at the Docks by vinnypennisi, on Flickr


Bagged at the Docks by vinnypennisi, on Flickr

Took some shots, hopefully the last month of "winter mode".


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Vbelisle (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## mexicanlowrider (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

denzo337 said:


>


Love the "chaos" of hardlines :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## phoenix94 (Sep 17, 2010)

Vbelisle said:


>


i love this wheels, any information about it ?

thanks


----------



## Vbelisle (Oct 10, 2010)

phoenix94 said:


> i love this wheels, any information about it ?
> 
> thanks


18x8 CC ECO wheels


----------



## hellogoodbryan (Mar 29, 2010)

ForVWLife said:


>


Can't wait to run this color combo when I put my new wheels on. Looks great


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)

Warm weather can't come soon enough so i take this thing for a drive again and maybe get "real" photos of the car. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ZLEB said:


>


You need to post this thing up more often :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

kueckerdj09 said:


> LowDownLabs by kueckerdj09, on Flickr


Awesome color!!


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hey I remember this :wave:


:wave:


----------



## blankie (May 7, 2011)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

PassatAnniversary-1 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## iHatemk5kids (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## hellogoodbryan (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## iHatemk5kids (Sep 25, 2012)

A few shots by Matt Best of my car before my new wheels come in and the stocks turn into a table.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

China-2 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## EuRoGTI86 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## ralph lauren (Nov 3, 2012)

ZLEB said:


>



I love this so much:thumbup:


----------



## BigBlueMk3 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## BettaJetta88 (Aug 10, 2009)

photo cred goes to Larry Wentzel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vbelisle (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for the help today with my issue...ordered another relay from you hopefully that solves the issue :thumbup:


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

iPhone picture. Better to come.


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

BettaJetta88 said:


> photo cred goes to Larry Wentzel
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk










[/QUOTE]

Loving the OEM+ looks :thumbup:


----------



## 2loDiesel (Jul 5, 2011)

2 summers ago


----------



## cdwalls (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Vbelisle (Oct 10, 2010)

Bag Riders Air Ride said:


> Loving the OEM+ looks :thumbup:


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## cdwalls (Jun 14, 2012)

more OEM+


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)

livinzlyfe said:


>




:heart: 

whats up with your other headlights though?


----------



## Salhiehm1 (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

JAYDUB26 said:


> :heart:
> 
> whats up with your other headlights though?


one of them needs to be fixed. I did some slight modification on them and it didn't go so well on one. they should be back on soon.


----------



## MacO (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

Up in the mountains with Jeff (White MkVI) (@redubs)



















:heart:










IG: @heyswiper

eace:


----------



## Vbelisle (Oct 10, 2010)

swiper said:


> Up in the mountains with Jeff (White MkVI) (@redubs)
> 
> ic:
> 
> ...


Love that shot! :thumbup:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## BettaJetta88 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## smoothmd (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)




----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

[/url]
Untitled by jun_1.8T, on Flickr [/IMG]


----------



## Cherry Fox (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi guys :wave:


----------



## Vbelisle (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

Old picture from the fall











And winter 








Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## EURO_DOLL (Jul 22, 2011)

Fronts will be lower on the 19th after UCA notch.

Photo Credit: Anthony Cosme :heart: :heart:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Starrgti (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## TommyT88 (Oct 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jembebob (Jul 21, 2009)

IMG_9273 by Logany13, on Flickr


IMG_0373 by Logany13, on Flickr


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

2014 GLI just need to finish the trunk/false floor , notch and alignment


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13837388234" title="Work rvyers on my bagged CC by Richard Liek, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3785/13837388234_e8c44d0c3e_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="Work rvyers on my bagged CC"></a>


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

Photos by Jacob Tompkins | Worked Photography.


----------



## CZB (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

Here's Blanca on air... Still trying to figure out my ride height.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Stock wheels for now. Hoping before sowo that'll change....


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)

*Daily Euros​*


----------



## EURO_DOLL (Jul 22, 2011)

Ride Height. :beer:



















Photo: Anthony Cosme (@anthonycosme on IG) eace:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

EURO_DOLL said:


> Ride Height. :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Christal's car came out great. Glad I could service her on behalf of Bag Riders.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Show-N-Go 2014 - Englishtown NJ by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr

Show-N-Go 2014 - Englishtown NJ by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


Show-N-Go 2014 - Englishtown NJ by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


Show-N-Go 2014 - Englishtown NJ by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


Show-N-Go 2014 - Englishtown NJ by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


----------



## EuRoGTI86 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## EURO_DOLL (Jul 22, 2011)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Christal's car came out great. Glad I could service her on behalf of Bag Riders.


Thanks Ryan! :wave:

I've said it 10000x already, but you went above and beyond. I can't thank you enough :heart: :thumbup: You definitely know your stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Glad I could service her on behalf of Bag Riders.


:laugh:
opcorn:


But seriously the car looks killer :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CZB (Sep 13, 2008)

From the Jim Beam distillery last week


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

Miss my car,


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

Nothing too fancy yet, some of my favorite shots I've taken of my car.


March 15, 2014-IMG_4691-Edit by Kyle Justin Anderson, on Flickr


January 12, 2014-IMG_4185 by Kyle Justin Anderson, on Flickr


artsy fartsy by Kyle Justin Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

Finally got the winters off of my TDI :beer:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

missamagnificent said:


> Finally got the winters off of my TDI :beer:


Yusssss :beer:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

new wheels so i grabbed some photos at a pump real quick

P4260007 by todd williams 83, on Flickr

P4260005 by todd williams 83, on Flickr


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

My friend Toni De Vera's MK6 Golf:

DSC_2948 by missamagnificent, on Flickr


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Temporary wheels until my tires show up for the Savannahs:


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

christofambrosch said:


> Temporary wheels until my tires show up for the Savannahs:


looks good Christof I wish I could have gotten to see this beauty before I left PA


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

WakingTh3Fall3n said:


> looks good Christof I wish I could have gotten to see this beauty before I left PA


Thanks Colin! It's nothing special really. I just like to whore photos.


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Rojas29 (Oct 16, 2013)

ParkeR32 said:


> :wave:


i want those wheels when u sell them let me know


----------



## Rojas29 (Oct 16, 2013)

did a little photoshot the other day
:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Rojas29 said:


> did a little photoshot the other day
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Show-N-Go 2014 - Englishtown NJ by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

started going through a few of the shots I took after Staggered earlier today:


Mine:



Toni's:


----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

Friend snapped a pic at a local meet yesterday


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/eric_banash/14099967155" title="Banash_140503-1072-Edit by Eric Banash, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2920/14099967155_b86ed64744_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="Banash_140503-1072-Edit"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/eric_banash/13915290989" title="Banash_140503-1081-Edit-Edit by Eric Banash, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7327/13915290989_f7c5f17a8f_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="Banash_140503-1081-Edit-Edit"></a>


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

New shoes on yesterday (19" x 9", et33 | 225/40).

Steel Stacks BW-4 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## la_coka_nostra (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## konner (Jan 2, 2014)

spec 
Artec turbo P
18x9 215/35 et 57
18x10 215/35 et 44


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Got the new wheels on 

14112021234_c5809832ac_b by vdubbin00, on Flickr


14125095442_ab15f7f36e_b by vdubbin00, on Flickr


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

Untitled by kueckerdj09, on Flickr


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

Pic by @missveedub


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

VAGwhore said:


> Got the new wheels on


Those look amazing!


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

IMG_4511 by todd williams 83, on Flickr

IMG_4512 by todd williams 83, on Flickr

IMG_4514 by todd williams 83, on Flickr


----------



## itzallansgli (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## blankie (May 7, 2011)




----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Vbelisle (Oct 10, 2010)

IMG_8346 by Victor.Belisle, on Flickr


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Currently for sale...


----------



## CGY_GLI (Aug 2, 2011)

I need to go out and get some proper pictures now


----------



## Vbelisle (Oct 10, 2010)

Vics GLI by 7VNZRO3, on Flickr


Vics GLI by 7VNZRO3, on Flickr


----------



## dtempelmeyer (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)

Few more shots of my car Eric took a few weeks ago.


----------



## dtempelmeyer (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

dubb34r said:


>


Rad setup :beer:


----------



## theross12 (May 20, 2006)




----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

DSC_0186 by ZacharyStodart, on Flickr


DSC_0222 copy by ZacharyStodart, on Flickr


DSC_0251 copy by ZacharyStodart, on Flickr


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Rad setup :beer:


Thanks Will! :beer:


----------



## stancyvw (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

chubs625 said:


>


----------



## 11jettase (Feb 27, 2011)

*12345*


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Steel Stacks-5 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

DSC_0582 copy by ZacharyStodart, on Flickr

DSC_0551 copy by ZacharyStodart, on Flickr

DSC_0431 copy by ZacharyStodart, on Flickr


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

ninohale said:


>


😍


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

PGarage-5 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## 1SLOWMK6 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

Avant Garde by kueckerdj09, on Flickr


Avant Garde by kueckerdj09, on Flickr


Avant Garde by kueckerdj09, on Flickr


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

IMG_20140514_093027 by slibretti, on Flickr

IMG_20140514_092956 by slibretti, on Flickr

IMG_20140514_093120 by slibretti, on Flickr


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## hellogoodbryan (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

Airlift Slam Series Fronts with DD Sway Bars
SS-5 Rears with D-Cups
Dual 400C 
5 Gal Skinny
VU4 with AVS 7 Switchspeed
2 - Dual Needle Gauges mounted in Euro Dash Cubby.
3/8" Line

#wustevegas14


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## -Tom (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## -GLXTACY- (Feb 17, 2006)

Freshly bagged


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Klutch KM20s on my executive CC


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

One of MechEng's car:


----------



## stancyvw (Jul 30, 2013)

*IG @bagged_cc* :wave:


<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14331176311" title="VW CC SB6 Final 17 by bagged_cc, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2900/14331176311_5bb8234e04_b.jpg" width="1024" height="640" alt="VW CC SB6 Final 17"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14147902220" title="VW CC SB6 Final 5 by bagged_cc, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3865/14147902220_1308621b94_b.jpg" width="1024" height="640" alt="VW CC SB6 Final 5"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14147902020" title="VW CC SB6 Final 7 by bagged_cc, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3836/14147902020_a18dc812a0_b.jpg" width="1024" height="640" alt="VW CC SB6 Final 7"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14147854129" title="VW CC SB6 Final 9 by bagged_cc, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3918/14147854129_5e79284153_b.jpg" width="1024" height="640" alt="VW CC SB6 Final 9"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14334517485" title="VW CC SB6 Final 15 by bagged_cc, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5551/14334517485_9817c422b2_b.jpg" width="1024" height="640" alt="VW CC SB6 Final 15"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14334517905" title="VW CC SB6 Final 13 by bagged_cc, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3889/14334517905_a79dba42fe_b.jpg" width="1024" height="640" alt="VW CC SB6 Final 13"></a>


----------



## CGY_GLI (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

I have new wheels coming in next week, but in the meantime....


Works on bagged cc side shot by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr

Cc rear firmest by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## ColinW. (Apr 20, 2012)

^Looked good Richie, look forward to the other set. :thumbup:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Bagged_CC said:


> *IG @bagged_cc* :wave:
> 
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14147854129" title="VW CC SB6 Final 9 by bagged_cc, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3918/14147854129_5e79284153_b.jpg" width="1024" height="640" alt="VW CC SB6 Final 9"></a>
> ...


These shots are unbelievable ! :heart:


----------



## stancyvw (Jul 30, 2013)

thanks to all you guys for hooking me up on the air ride setup :thumbup:


----------



## frilllan (Jun 18, 2012)

Photos: Veegeek, Dub-Sofine, MW roadside, Jimmy Eriksson


----------



## theross12 (May 20, 2006)

Posting for a friend. Here's her A3 on VSP Type 1






































Her IG is liquidxsolid


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

it was nice seeing you guys yesterday :wave:


DSC_3799 by missamagnificent, on Flickr


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## xxRogueStatus (Dec 1, 2008)

@xxroguestatus :wave:


----------



## CZB (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Vbelisle (Oct 10, 2010)

@turboglimk4 mkvi on ccw lm5t shot by me @vbelisle :thumbup:

IMG_8862 by Victor.Belisle, on Flickr


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## sammii (Aug 6, 2007)

^ Really clean! I'm in love!


~Sent from my iPhone


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

sammii said:


> ^ Really clean! I'm in love!


Thank you! I appreciate it.

One of my wife's R32:


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

Vbelisle said:


> @turboglimk4 mkvi on ccw lm5t shot by me @vbelisle :thumbup:
> 
> IMG_8862 by Victor.Belisle, on Flickr





thanks bud. :thumbup:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Travy said:


>


 Beyond perfect.


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

CZB said:


>


Lookin good, I really like the white lips


----------



## -GLXTACY- (Feb 17, 2006)

Few from Euro Hangar the other weekend.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Untitled by vdubbin00, on Flickr


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

4 July 2014-1 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Quads (Nov 25, 2006)

*From Sweden*


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

<a href="http://s198.photobucket.com/user/vwgti337vw/media/r32_zps59fa382f.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa295/vwgti337vw/r32_zps59fa382f.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo r32_zps59fa382f.jpg"/></a>


----------



## stancyvw (Jul 30, 2013)

Click on images to link over to flickr for high res images. Thanks Guys! :wave:


<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/14676930143" title="bridge by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5527/14676930143_b36dc47033_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="bridge"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/14676930483" title="bridge by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3913/14676930483_161dc0e14c_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="bridge"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/14470387309" title="bridge by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5584/14470387309_4ba0df6712_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="bridge"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/14654785974" title="bridge by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3897/14654785974_d97973c6e3_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="bridge"></a>


----------



## cdwalls (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)




----------



## 1slowassgolf (May 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxRogueStatus (Dec 1, 2008)

@xxroguestatus
photos by: @chriss_anderson


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

:heart: the wheels man. Glad to see its finally on TMB's it looks ridiculous especially with this brakes.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

From SouthrnFresh 4


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

DSC_0031 copy by ZacharyStodart, on Flickr


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## EURO_DOLL (Jul 22, 2011)

New setup.




















Photo credit: Anthony Cosme :heart:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

^so perfect


----------



## Wastegate13 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## EURO_DOLL (Jul 22, 2011)

ZLEB said:


> ^so perfect


Thanks Adam :wave::thumbup: We should shoot your Tiggy and my B6 together soon!


----------



## Rojas29 (Oct 16, 2013)

just a quick shot


----------



## CZB (Sep 13, 2008)

Bag Riders Air Ride said:


> Lookin good, I really like the white lips


Thanks!! :thumbup::beer: 
Here's another one 








IMG_7689 by OleKingCole, on Flickr


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

i need to water my plants more.









:beer:


----------



## PinoyG60 (Mar 23, 2001)




----------



## theross12 (May 20, 2006)

*Took a few shots this weekend*

Don't mind the bacon. Should be getting it fixed in a few weeks.


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

DSC_0423 copy by ZacharyStodart, on Flickr


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

Photo by @rtbrunelle
https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157646231163981/

😬


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ice Cream Cruise by kueckerdj09, on Flickr


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Let the whoring commence!

Audi A3 by NerdoPlex, on Flickr

Audi A3 by NerdoPlex, on Flickr

Audi A3 by NerdoPlex, on Flickr

Audi A3 by NerdoPlex, on Flickr

Audi A3 by NerdoPlex, on Flickr

Audi A3 by NerdoPlex, on Flickr


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Wastegate13 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## CZB (Sep 13, 2008)

toosh







OleKingCole, on Flickr


----------



## sunilbass (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## stancyvw (Jul 30, 2013)

All these photos are located in my flickr account...link posted in my sig

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/14715507810" title="AutoCombine 2014 bagged cc by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5587/14715507810_214b8d045b_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="AutoCombine 2014 bagged cc"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/14802471801" title="rear lip bagged cc by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2904/14802471801_3473d978f1_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="rear lip bagged cc"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/14758102716" title="group shoot bagged cc by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3888/14758102716_87fd09386f_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="group shoot bagged cc"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/14777954631" title="group shoot bagged cc by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5572/14777954631_495af0029a_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="group shoot bagged cc"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/14594390400" title="bagged cc group shoot by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2899/14594390400_2620a82228_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="bagged cc group shoot"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/14691094721" title="bagged cc cars and coffee by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5595/14691094721_64cd9a72ae_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="bagged cc cars and coffee"></a>


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## CrAZY_EuRo (Mar 5, 2009)

@chrisf_vr6
First 2 photos by po_tography


















Last 2 photos by me @chrisf_vr6


----------



## blankie (May 7, 2011)




----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

DSC_1016.jpg


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

A few shot's of my friend Zakk's B5 S4 (@rustyfendie101) :beer:

DSC_6953 by missamagnificent, on Flickr

DSC_6897 by missamagnificent, on Flickr

DSC_6938 by missamagnificent, on Flickr

DSC_6917 by missamagnificent, on Flickr


----------



## jedipartsguy (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## jedipartsguy (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Will we need some legit shots of the Q on those INDTs


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

Wastegate13 said:


>


:heart:


----------



## mk5life (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## 1SikCC (Aug 1, 2013)

*The Correct Fitments for A "Vw Cc"*

!!!Stance that will make you Dance!!!


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## th4tk1dsc0tty (Jan 30, 2012)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14871715599/" title="IMG_0227aweseom by scottyhopper3, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5561/14871715599_6b8a926318_z.jpg" width="640" height="426" alt="IMG_0227aweseom"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14807193750/" title="IMG_0034 by scottyhopper3, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3923/14807193750_8d4eb1ecbf_z.jpg" width="640" height="426" alt="IMG_0034"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14871709289/" title="IMG_0639 by scottyhopper3, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5568/14871709289_8dac3a58f2_z.jpg" width="640" height="426" alt="IMG_0639"></a>


----------



## CZB (Sep 13, 2008)

by OleKingCole, on Flickr


----------



## big_hec (Sep 9, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdwalls (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## -GLXTACY- (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

DSC_7127 by missamagnificent, on Flickr


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## sammii (Aug 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Cherry Fox (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## cdwalls (Jun 14, 2012)

Airlift Slams up front
SS5 rear
5 gallon skinny
444c compressor
smc watertrap and check valve
1/4" lines
V2 managment

Great customer service, :heart: yall


----------



## mk5life (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Vbelisle (Oct 10, 2010)

Vics GLI by 7VNZRO3, on Flickr


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

Photo by @ia_yusuf

😬


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Tracks-2 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## War Machine (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## -GLXTACY- (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## CZB (Sep 13, 2008)

by OleKingCole, on Flickr


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

2014 Passat SEL TDI
Airlift Performance Series bags
Air Zeith OB2
Accuair Elevel
Bentley 20in wheels


----------



## theross12 (May 20, 2006)

Photo Credit: Condukt.Co


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

some pictures a Steve Nawrocki took of my car at H2Oi this weekend

6248 by Steve Nawrocki, on Flickr

6260 by Steve Nawrocki, on Flickr

6270 by Steve Nawrocki, on Flickr

6238 by Steve Nawrocki, on Flickr

6212 by Steve Nawrocki, on Flickr


----------



## GTi 2718 (Jul 14, 2006)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15419326111" title="2014-H20i-H20-International-VW-Volkswagen-Audi-1035 by Tyler R, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3930/15419326111_99268752a7_c.jpg" width="800" height="570" alt="2014-H20i-H20-International-VW-Volkswagen-Audi-1035"></a>


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Steve Zissou (Feb 21, 2008)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gregfheck/15277384590/" title="CC-1 by Gregfheck, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2945/15277384590_f5fc52433e_b.jpg" width="1024" height="681" alt="CC-1"></a>
H2Oi


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## mxh (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Tracks-1 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

Pic by @therealdanielmata

😬


----------



## 12ShadowBlue (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## mircealazar (Oct 10, 2014)

*first known to me renault laguna mk1 on air*


----------



## Cherry Fox (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## vacuumnoise (Jun 1, 2009)

^beautiful


----------



## EURO_DOLL (Jul 22, 2011)

As per usual, photo credit: Anthony Cosme :beer:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

@patrickmccuephoto










@chaddwickkk


----------



## CrAZY_EuRo (Mar 5, 2009)

my car at 32nd H2OI
























my first time editing photos


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## kdf8454 (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## CZB (Sep 13, 2008)

by OleKingCole, on FlicketyFlickFlickster


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

DSC_0042 copy by ZacharyStodart, on Flickr


DSC_0020 copy by ZacharyStodart, on Flickr


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

AirLift Performance fronts, double bellow rears, Bilstein shocks, with V2 management. :thumbup:

Foliage R32-1 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

:wave::wave:


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

Went to the APR bbq on Saturday.. @missveedub snapped these 










😬


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

The daily


----------



## kerlow66 (Mar 2, 2007)

I Wanna play


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/dutchswift/15556400752" title="DSC_0039_2 by Brian Jensen, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3939/15556400752_59275be291_b.jpg" width="1024" height="615" alt="DSC_0039_2"></a>


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/dutchswift/15408039365" title="DSC_0726 by Brian Jensen, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2941/15408039365_e2edfa97ce_b.jpg" width="1024" height="640" alt="DSC_0726"></a>


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/dutchswift/15407727382" title="DSC_0286 by Brian Jensen, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2945/15407727382_6fde8ca204_b.jpg" width="1024" height="640" alt="DSC_0286"></a>


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

DUTCHswift said:


> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/dutchswift/15408039365" title="DSC_0726 by Brian Jensen, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2941/15408039365_e2edfa97ce_b.jpg" width="1024" height="640" alt="DSC_0726"></a>


😍😍

😬


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Foliage R32-4 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

DSC_0116 copy by ZacharyStodart, on Flickr


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## CZB (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## sammii (Aug 6, 2007)

#winterprep :laugh:


----------



## theross12 (May 20, 2006)




----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

livinzlyfe said:


>


Awesome location, wish I would've explored more for spots like this.


----------



## MacO (Jul 7, 2012)

@MacOlink


----------



## MAkie302 (May 3, 2008)

@R_Bisker


----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## CZB (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/dutchswift/15485144459" title="DSC_0042 by Brian Jensen, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3943/15485144459_8e472942e8_b.jpg" width="1024" height="615" alt="DSC_0042"></a>


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

@turboglimk4 :wave::wave::wave: and my wheels are forsale.


----------



## grélon (Apr 16, 2014)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## geo7087 (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## xxRogueStatus (Dec 1, 2008)

@xxroguestatus :wave:


----------



## mxh (Mar 30, 2014)

AirLift Performance fronts, double bellow rears, Raceland Ultimo rear shocks, with manual management.


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)




----------



## CZB (Sep 13, 2008)

RootCellar by OleKingCole, on Flickr


----------



## mxh (Mar 30, 2014)

absolute perfection.


----------



## CZB (Sep 13, 2008)

another one from the other day :thumbup:


----------



## BDCMKV (Sep 1, 2014)

*instgram: @bdcmkv*


----------



## th4tk1dsc0tty (Jan 30, 2012)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15821193431/" title="IMG_2893 by scottyhopper3, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8601/15821193431_858becfa6d_z.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="IMG_2893"></a>


----------



## ColinW. (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/dutchswift/15766480176" title="DSC_0061 by Brian Jensen, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7499/15766480176_4ee9c02d5a_b.jpg" width="1024" height="614" alt="DSC_0061"></a>


----------



## lubelord (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## ptownr32 (Dec 20, 2010)

Here is my beauty on e-level and 19" custom vossens


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## lubelord (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

rolling shot


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for all of the photos! Cars are looking sweet :snowcool:


----------



## frilllan (Jun 18, 2012)

Photos: Mario Klemm


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

websaabn said:


> rolling shot


It would seem we have a mutual friend, Isaac.


Tapatalk because bored.


----------



## jcurotto23 (Jul 29, 2012)

Photos by: Kane Potter 


























Instagram: joeycurotto


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

swiper said:


> It would seem we have a mutual friend, Isaac.
> 
> 
> Tapatalk because bored.


Yea Griff is family!


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

Damn! That is nice!


----------



## jcurotto23 (Jul 29, 2012)

Bag Riders Air Ride said:


> Damn! That is nice!


Thank you! 


Instagram: joeycurotto


----------



## FerVR6 (Aug 22, 2002)




----------



## Blitzfist (Aug 15, 2010)

Instagram who_is_Brandon


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

12 Dec 2014-10 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## street_peddler (Nov 6, 2010)

Blitzfist said:


> Instagram who_is_Brandon


:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

ninohale said:


>


*heavy breathing*


----------



## blankie (May 7, 2011)




----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

All of these are shot by @missveedub


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks Ryan! 

Yeah, I have plenty more of @chubs625 's MK6. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Autopilot V2
IMG_6770 by Evans89411, on Flickr


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## 1slow_mk6gti (Aug 18, 2014)

Just another mk6 on detroits. Accuair switchspeed.


----------



## Oneeatet (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Untitled by vdubbin00, on Flickr


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

Melissa's Mk5 VW Jetta TDI on fifteen52 Mullet Wheels - © Sam Dobbins 2014 - 6050 by More Than More, on Flickr


Melissa's Mk5 VW Jetta TDI on fifteen52 Mullet Wheels - © Sam Dobbins 2014 - 6025 by More Than More, on Flickr


Melissa's Mk5 VW Jetta TDI on fifteen52 Mullet Wheels - © Sam Dobbins 2014 - 6030 by More Than More, on Flickr​


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

20 Dec 2014-8 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## CrAZY_EuRo (Mar 5, 2009)

my car IG: chrisf_vr6 ic: by IG: ericdowdphoto


----------



## Kellerwerk (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

24 Jan-1 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## mkv_thomas (Jan 8, 2014)

Bagged on V2 Air Lift Slam Series

Last year, on BBS 








photo by Casey James

New set up and will be using the IDF Upper Rear Control Arms. :thumbup:


----------



## apope930 (Dec 1, 2014)

Nothing to fancy just AccuAir vu4, Zaetech DigiGauge, and 7 switch box.


----------



## pinoygti (Mar 21, 2011)

Elevel with xl slam front and performance sleeve rear


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

christofambrosch said:


> 24 Jan-1 by santorum, on Flickr


As always your pics are a class act bud! As are your two car :thumbup: I love the idea that you keep everything you can OEM, may have to pick your brain someday when I start modding my two car. Your time lines that you take the time to put together are always so detailed and complete. Members like you is what make a site like this awesome!


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

winter escape


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## cdwalls (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jcurotto23 (Jul 29, 2012)

Instagram: joeycurotto


----------



## geo7087 (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

jcurotto23 said:


> Instagram: joeycurotto


----------



## jcurotto23 (Jul 29, 2012)

chubs625 said:


>











Here's one of you 


Instagram: joeycurotto


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

jcurotto23 said:


> Here's one of you
> 
> 
> Instagram: joeycurotto


----------



## jcurotto23 (Jul 29, 2012)

Instagram: joeycurotto


----------



## cdwalls (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Sumo337 (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## 1slowassgolf (May 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

Photo by TMSantos ( @missveedub)


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## kopywhaaaa (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## VRCex (Jan 2, 2003)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the photos everyone!!! Keep them coming! We are always looking for good shots to post on Instagram and Facebook/Google+!!! :laugh:


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

Photo by TmSantos @missveedub


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

16 March 2015-8 by santorum, on Flickr

16 March 2015-9 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

Photo by Brunelle Photography @rtbrunelle


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## cdwalls (Jun 14, 2012)

same view lolz


----------



## xxRogueStatus (Dec 1, 2008)

@xxroguestatus


----------



## lisek99 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## T dub C (Feb 11, 2005)

2 aired out.





1 @ ride height.



:wave:


----------



## themoeller (Nov 15, 2010)

needs a little tweaking to go lower. Way happier with my bags than my coilovers.


----------



## pork-n-beanz (Mar 30, 2011)

themoeller said:


> needs a little tweaking to go lower. Way happier with my bags than my coilovers.


What year is your car?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lubelord (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## cdwalls (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

28 March 2015-2 by santorum, on Flickr

28 March 2015-1 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

my first attempt at a full trunk set up.


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

T dub C said:


> :wave:


My bad. I thought I was signed into VWVortex?


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

baconfenders said:


> My bad. I thought I was signed into VWVortex?


Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XxTrianoxX (Feb 12, 2011)

*R32*


----------



## T dub C (Feb 11, 2005)

baconfenders said:


> My bad. I thought I was signed into VWVortex?


Didn't realize I was the first one to post a non-VW/Audi in this thread. Yay me!

Old car for butt-hurtness.


----------



## joancasti (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice pics everyone.....


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)




----------



## lisek99 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## CrAZY_EuRo (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

My IG: @dutchswift

White MK6 Jetta: @egilly_mk6
Silver MK5 Jetta: @mkvkyle


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

T dub C said:


> Didn't realize I was the first one to post a non-VW/Audi in this thread. Yay me!


K.


----------



## jcurotto23 (Jul 29, 2012)

Instagram: joeycurotto


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

Damn Joey..  :heart:


----------



## jcurotto23 (Jul 29, 2012)

spiker369 said:


> Damn Joey..  :heart:


Haha 


Instagram: joeycurotto


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Photo by: @the_bearded_camera

Car owner: @edgarjamescarter


----------



## frilllan (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I must say, I am loving what I am seeing  looking great guys!! :thumbup:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

Quickie of my own car since it's been forever.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Bumping for a...


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

...new page.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Took Some photos @ DOD8 this weekend:


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

soulrack said:


>


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

IMG_7480 by Evans89411, on Flickr


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

First decent video edit it was short for IG 
https://vimeo.com/126342563


----------



## ColinW. (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

New wheels, new pics:


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

A few quick edits from SoWo











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apope930 (Dec 1, 2014)

Untitled by Allen Pope, on Flickr


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Dasato1.8t (Dec 10, 2008)

photo uploading


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Found a few locations for a shoot with my friend Eric:
Owner: @egilly_mk6
Photographer: @dutchswift


----------



## baggedug (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Owner: @rmindler_91


----------



## jcurotto23 (Jul 29, 2012)

Instagram: joeycurotto


----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

*"Tabitha"*


----------



## Blackstage2 (Jul 6, 2013)

DUTCHswift said:


> Found a few locations for a shoot with my friend Eric:
> Owner: @egilly_mk6
> Photographer: @dutchswift


Love the look of this car! And great pics:thumbup: Saw this car at the broke east meet. I really need to get some good quality pics of my car lol.


----------



## lisek99 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Here's a few more:



-------------------------------------------------


----------



## greeneyedbandit38 (Jul 27, 2006)

Some from wustevegas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itzallansgli (Aug 8, 2012)

My B7 Passat


----------



## mkv_thomas (Jan 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## qcbtbx (Apr 6, 2012)

From SpringFest 15 yesterday in Hampton Roads, VA yesterday. 










Sent from my VK810 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

qcbtbx said:


> From SpringFest 15 yesterday in Hampton Roads
> 
> Sent from my VK810 4G using Tapatalk


I almost went. Wish I would have.


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

.....my 2.5 on a set of style 5's

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

:beer:

New New
by Evans89411, on Flickr


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Owner: @rmindler_91


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

christofambrosch said:


> Owner: @rmindler_91


I like your new watermark in your photos, did you design it? Really cool :thumbup:


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Finally bagged the R and took a picture:


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Owner & Photographer @dutchswift


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## beachbum718 (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## lisek99 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Owner/Photographer: @dutchswift


----------



## jembebob (Jul 21, 2009)

IMG_3121 by Logan Yeingst, on Flickr


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

Couple from cult yesterday


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Owner: @tommylee_212
Photo: @the_beardedcamera


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Owner/Photographer: @dutchswift


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)

*Cult Classic 10*


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Owner: @tommylee_212
Photo: @the_beardedcamera


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Owner/Photographer: @dutchswift


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

DSC_0208 by Zachary Stodart, on Flickr

DSC_0113 copy by Zachary Stodart, on Flickr

DSC_0101 copy by Zachary Stodart, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I am loving what I have been seeing come through in this thread!!!! Keep up the good work everyone :heart:


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Owner/Photographer: @dutchswift


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Owner: @eric_banash
Photographer: @dutchswift



........


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

The NewF said:


>


Car looks awesome :thumbup: Which part of the "RocK"? Work with a lot of Newfoundlanders here in McMurray. " NewF" = assuming your from there. Lol


----------



## johnnykash (Oct 12, 2012)

The NewF said:


> ic:ic:ic:


this is perfection in my opinion. Love the car


----------



## bc3racing (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## efa5 (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## apope930 (Dec 1, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fredhoule (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

Airlift Performance Bags/Struts and Accuair E-Level, sourced from the good boys at BR.

IG: @therealswiper
therealswiper.com


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## lisek99 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## MacO (Jul 7, 2012)

@MacOlink


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apope930 (Dec 1, 2014)

IMG_2459 by Allen Pope, on Flickr


----------



## johnnykash (Oct 12, 2012)

Did this over the weekend


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Photographer: @dutchswift

Owner: @dumpybunny


Owner: @ohyoufancycc


Owner: @kap0ne


Owner: @tylergulbeault


----------



## MacO (Jul 7, 2012)

@MacOlink


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

johnnykash said:


> Did this over the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jcurotto23 (Jul 29, 2012)

Instagram: joeycurotto


----------



## johnnykash (Oct 12, 2012)

northendroid said:


> johnnykash said:
> 
> 
> > Did this over the weekend
> ...


----------



## johnnykash (Oct 12, 2012)

This is what everything looks like unmounted









Thanks to @dumpybunny (owner of the red mk7 gti on motorsports, on the page before this for all the help)

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

ic: *@tu_yusuf*


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

A few from Wolfsgart this weekend:

Photographer: @dutchswift

Owner: @mkvkyle


Owner: @carlhuebner


Owner: @and_ian


Owner: @lxrd_james


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

@dasvwswag

 @ninohale




























@dorseydave




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

ic: @davidnew_ga









ic: @its_black


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

johnnykash said:


> Did this over the weekend


mounting compressors inverted as such will greatly reduce the life span. in fact, viair specifically says not to mount them as you have pictured. just a friendly heads up. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

A few more from Wolfsgart:

Photographer: @dutchswift

Owner: @dtmautowerks


Owner: @rivenordstatus


Owner: @conquerpatton
[/QUOTE]

Owner: @scrape_somethin


Owner: @ec10_


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Some new photos, installed LED headlights this morning and drove to Toronto. Out to Brampton tomorrow for VagKraft.


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Parkview Roller
by Evans89411, on Flickr

Sunsetter
by Evans89411, on Flickr


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Car look awesome love the last pic nice shot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Looking great guys! Dutchswift, nice photos from Wolfsgart! I know Wekfest and Wolfsgart just passed, who has more photos?!! Loving what I am seeing on here everyone! Keep up the great work!  :thumbup:


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Looking great guys! Dutchswift, nice photos from Wolfsgart!


:beer: Thanks Meghan. Here's some more.

Owner: @egilly_mk6
Photographer: @dutchswift



----


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

*From VagKraft car show in Brampton Ontario*


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## MacO (Jul 7, 2012)

@MacOlink


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

Some shots from my buddy Kevin (@itznj)

DSC_1985 by Kevin O'Connell, on Flickr

DSC_1997 by Kevin O'Connell, on Flickr


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Looking great fellas!!! :heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

*2010 Golf Rabbit 2.5L*


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## ihatemkvkids (Sep 2, 2015)

Genericmkv-0682 
Genericmkv-0668


----------



## apope930 (Dec 1, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awf3qUzs830


----------



## G60Whinning (Nov 15, 2010)

Sent from my fingers using Tapatalk


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Owner: @awdtaxi #awdtaxi
Photo: @the_beardedcamera


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

DSC_0068 by Zachary Stodart, on Flickr
DSC_0055 copy by Zachary Stodart, on Flickr


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Photographer: @dutchswift

Owner: @dutchswift


Owner: @egilly_mk6


Owner: @dutchswift


----------



## MacO (Jul 7, 2012)

@MacOlink

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Photographer: @dutchswift

Owner: @dutchswift


Owner: @egilly_mk6


----------



## Imola_jon (Sep 9, 2015)

suscribed opcorn:


----------



## CZB (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## apope930 (Dec 1, 2014)

@apope493


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

apope930 said:


> @apope493
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salhiehm1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdfguy (Apr 6, 2009)

my girlfriends MK4 Golf


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Before:


After:

DSC09106 by Jack Landry, on Flickr


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)




----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Owner: @jhanselsquad
Photographer: @dutchswift


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Photographer: @dutchswift

Owner: @dubsesed


Owner: ?


Owner: ?


Owner: ?


Owner: ?


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Owner: @dutchswift
Photographer: @dutchswift


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Owner: @awd_taxi #awdtaxi
Photo: @the_beardedcamera


----------



## TRICKDOUTJETTA (Feb 14, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRICKDOUTJETTA (Feb 14, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

TRICKDOUTJETTA said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Car look awesome :thumbup: Love that shaved front! Any other mods done to it?


----------



## CZB (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## G60Whinning (Nov 15, 2010)

Sent from my fingers using Tapatalk


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)




----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Owner: @lowclassevo
Photographer: @dutchswift


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

DSC_0083 copy by Zachary Stodart, on Flickr

DSC_0027 copy by Zachary Stodart, on Flickr


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Photographer: @dutchswift

Owner: @mikesiciliano


Owner: @hooodrich


Owner: @mikesiciliano


Owner: ?


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

DUTCHswift said:


>


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

baconfenders said:


>


Why the long face?


----------



## apope930 (Dec 1, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Image: @the_beardedcamera
Owner: @awd_taxi


----------



## big_hec (Sep 9, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Image: @the_beardedcamera
Owner: @awd_taxi


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

More from FCF '15:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ryanstevensphoto/albums/72157660106352748


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Owner/Photographer: @dutchswift



------------------------------------------------------


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Dutch car looks amazing and so do the photos! :thumbup:


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

northendroid said:


> Dutch car looks amazing and so do the photos! :thumbup:


:beer: Thanks man.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Owner: @egilly_mk6
Photographer: @dutchswift


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Owner/Photographer: @dutchswift


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## bLeW-DuB (Oct 28, 2003)




----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Travy said:


>


Love the colour of the car and wheels! Awesome detailing shop.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Owner/Photographer: @dutchswift


----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)

The Bagriders TDI back from the dead.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

northendroid said:


> Love the colour of the car and wheels! Awesome detailing shop.


Thanks, the shop is the detail area at the Griots flagship store in Tacoma.



JAYDUB26 said:


> The Bagriders TDI back from the dead.


:heart::heart: Glad to see that back out. You getting rid of the golf now and swapping everything to the jetta, or just the wheels?


----------



## needr32 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Awesome ride :thumbup:


----------



## needr32 (Feb 12, 2007)

northendroid said:


> Awesome ride :thumbup:





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## civicsi94 (Jul 12, 2006)

owner : @ERIK_DARK_MUFASA
Photographer : @LILLARE


----------



## cdwalls (Jun 14, 2012)

Owner IG: chriswalls
Photographer IG: Dumpem0ut

flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/hanz41/

:beer::beer:


----------



## giusep4 (Jun 4, 2009)

Owner/photographer Ig: sawwuce_bawse


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anthony-vw-01 (Apr 4, 2013)

Cell phone shot


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

anthony-vw-01 said:


> Cell phone shot


looks awesome bud :thumbup:


----------



## anthony-vw-01 (Apr 4, 2013)

northendroid said:


> looks awesome bud :thumbup:


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## vwb72t (Feb 16, 2016)

. My cc on bag !!!


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TRICKDOUTJETTA (Feb 14, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdwalls (Jun 14, 2012)

giusep4 said:


> Owner/photographer Ig: sawwuce_bawse
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


10/10


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Type 2's are sold, so naturally I had to get out take some final snaps with them.


Park Snow by Evans89411, on Flickr


Frontier ES by Evans89411, on Flickr


Frontier Snow by Evans89411, on Flickr


----------



## vwb72t (Feb 16, 2016)

euro+tuner said:


> Type 2's are sold, so naturally I had to get out take some final snaps with them.
> 
> 
> Park Snow by Evans89411, on Flickr
> ...


I love so much your car more specificli in the winter season!!!


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

ic: @dutchswift

I wish I knew the owner of this Corrado from '15 Dubs On Defrost:




...and one of my R from '15 H2Oi:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## giusep4 (Jun 4, 2009)

Owner: @Kbuss on IG

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## needr32 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkv_thomas (Jan 8, 2014)

Owner/Photographer : @mkvthomas 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## blkrhyno (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

v2. said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are these soulrack's old wheels?


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

2000bora2.0 said:


> Are these soulrack's old wheels?


Yep.


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

v2. said:


> Yep.


Love em. Looks good


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

2000bora2.0 said:


> Love em. Looks good


Thanks! :beer:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

A nice action shot from US129Photos. The first two cars are actually bagged via Bag Riders and they got driven hard this past weekend on the Tail of the Dragon.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

car/camera: @dutchswift


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

DUTCHswift said:


> car/camera: @dutchswift


Great shots Dutchy, that first one is especially nice :heart:


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Travy said:


> Great shots Dutchy, that first one is especially nice :heart:


:beer: Thanks man. I got bored with watching group B try to drift at clubloose and found some gates that weren't closed at the track. I definitely want to go back next time and try to find some other spots.


----------



## MorganW. (Dec 26, 2011)

Travy said:


> Great shots Dutchy, that first one is especially nice :heart:


I concur. :beer:


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

ic:: @eric_banash
car: @dutchswift


----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

Car: Matt Hendrix @mk6hendrix
Photo: Me
@therealswiper
fb.com/therealswiper
therealswiper.com




























Cellphone background:


----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

Photo/Car: Me
@therealswiper
fb.com/therealswiper
therealswiper.com

Ordered my kit from BR back in 2012 and haven't looked back since. 4 years strong on Airlift Performance bags and Accuair E-Level management with no major issues. :beer:


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

​


----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

Dude, just make a photo dump thread already haha. It's like only your car for the last five pages you whore! 


Tapatalk because bored.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

swiper said:


> Dude, just make a photo dump thread already haha. It's like only your car for the last five pages you whore!
> 
> 
> Tapatalk because bored.


:laugh: Can't help it man.


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

Photos by @its_black

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## killa937 (May 2, 2011)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

19 May 2016-1 by Christof Ambrosch, on Flickr


----------



## cdwalls (Jun 14, 2012)

@chriswalls
photodump


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Car: @samseuroshop
ic:: @dutchswift


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Car: @egilly_mk6
ic:: @dutchswift


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Car: @awd_taxi
Photo: @the_beardedcamera

23 May 2016-5 by Christof Ambrosch, on Flickr


----------



## chiefos (Mar 16, 2015)

Seat Leon FR 1M

Sorry for the quality, a pic taken by phone.


----------



## needr32 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## needr32 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

ic:/car: @dutchswift


----------



## kdf8454 (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## cdwalls (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## kamkam. (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Mkvkyle (Feb 13, 2012)

Pic @mkvkyle for @maines_finest, car @egilly_mk6











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mkvkyle (Feb 13, 2012)

Pic @mkvkyle for @maines_finest, car @dutchswift











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chiefos (Mar 16, 2015)

@bagged_leon

























Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

rolls18 said:


> Pic @mkvkyle for @maines_finest, car @egilly_mk6
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rolls18 said:


> Pic @mkvkyle for @maines_finest, car @dutchswift
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What great photo's guys! Cars are awesome 2  Taken in state park?


----------



## Mkvkyle (Feb 13, 2012)

northendroid said:


> What great photo's guys! Cars are awesome 2  Taken in state park?


Thanks you! Yeah I shot them in the Thompson Point Beach park in Brunswick, ME


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 808_killa (Apr 6, 2011)

@ryslegit


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Car: @egilly_mk6
ic:: @dutchswift


----------



## giusep4 (Jun 4, 2009)

My golf R and my girlfriends mini. Bagged dailies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

giusep4 said:


> My golf R and my girlfriends mini. Bagged dailies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the Audi wheels on the R


----------



## BlueDemonR32 (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Snapped a couple of photos over the Fourth of July weekend, because the sunsets were to good to pass up. The car is getting sold to my brother down in Georgia sometime after Vagfair; after ~10 years of ownership 


Fourth of July Sunset I by Evans89411, on Flickr


Fourth of July Sunset II by Evans89411, on Flickr


Fourth of July Sunset IV by Evans89411, on Flickr


----------



## chiefos (Mar 16, 2015)

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## giusep4 (Jun 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorganW. (Dec 26, 2011)

northendroid said:


> Love the Audi wheels on the R


Very nice. My girl has a Coupe' S and I keep telling her to bag it 

Sent from my LG-H740 using Tapatalk


----------



## chiefos (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## trashbag (Apr 26, 2009)

yellowcar by mitch lyon, on Flickr

yellowcar by mitch lyon, on Flickr

yellowcar by mitch lyon, on Flickr


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

Well done sir. Well done. :thumbup:


----------



## giusep4 (Jun 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## BlueDemonR32 (Oct 12, 2013)

*@vduber32*


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Haven't posted my photos in a minute. He's some from this summer until now.

Owner: @sleepingpandaa
Photographer: @dutchswift



Owner: @mkvkyle
Photographer: @dutchswift



Owner: @warnerone
Photographer: @dutchswift



Owner: @kyle_w_
Photographer: @dutchswift



Owner: @jr_eg
Photographer: @dutchswift



Owner: @bastos3.2
Photographer: @dutchswift



Owner: @mikesiciliano
Photographer: @dutchswift


----------



## apope930 (Dec 1, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Nicely done Rado!


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

ic:: @dutchswift

Car: @egilly_mk6


Car: Me


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

@sleepingpandaa


----------



## ch355 (Dec 10, 2015)

IG @chesterjohnphoto


----------



## BuffetBarbeque (Sep 30, 2014)

IG: jamesjaworski


----------



## chiefos (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## cdwalls (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## CrAZY_EuRo (Mar 5, 2009)

photo shoot after Eurotripper with AJ Hill


----------



## giusep4 (Jun 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Wolfsgart 7.0

@rachet_low


BREW HOP

@jasonhedzup


@dutchswift / @thewhitsnpt


@thewhitsnpt / @dubfam4life


@samseuroshop & @kristisp76


@john.ludwick


SHOW

@_jamescoombs_


@dutchswift


@rachet_low


@eric_banash


@storminn_normann


Owner?


@john_br


@john_br


ALPHA CLASS

@karel.couture


@dyllbadboy


@sinisbuilt


@dubfam4life


AIROUT

@layinloz


@thierry_gli


----------



## ch355 (Dec 10, 2015)

@chesterjohnphoto


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

christofambrosch said:


>


As always car and photo look awesome, new wheel for the AWD Taxi?


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

northendroid said:


> As always car and photo look awesome, new wheel for the AWD Taxi?


Thanks man! Yessir, even though I still have the Interlagos but I wanted a dedicated Summer wheel and tire. Can't pass up a good deal.


----------



## Willb6a4 (Jul 5, 2014)

@bagged_mk6gli


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

[/URL]


----------



## EURO_DOLL (Jul 22, 2011)

Finally on air again. ❤




























IG: @boobsandboost

Photo credit: @zackyhorror


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## kopywhaaaa (Jun 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

IG: mr.natani

_DNA6376 by Natani Foto, on Flickr


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Car: @egilly_mk6
ic:: @dutchswift


----------



## EURO_DOLL (Jul 22, 2011)

IG @boobsandboost
Photo credit @zackyhorror


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)

*If anyone is looking for an air ride install or need air ride repairs in Central New Jersey hit me up at [email protected] or message me on IG: @Johnywalnuts & @BlackBags_NJ

*


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

@jasonstewartt's MK5 R32 at H2Oi


----------



## bipbay (Nov 16, 2017)

*Here's my Passat 3C, airlift V2 , 19x8.5 et40 , 19x9.5 et35 235/35/19 all around*


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Car / Photographer: @dutchswift


----------



## crawdady (Aug 13, 2014)

Markg813 said:


>



what type of rims are these?


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

crawdady said:


> what type of rims are these?


OEM OZ Aristos. Came on the MKIV R32 and MKIV 20AE


----------



## Streetsweeper1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Not sure if this is the right forum for an introduction... I'm trying to post pictures of my bagged ghia... still trying to figure out how


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

He's got pretty good taste in wheels :laugh:


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Car / Photographer: @dutchswift


----------

